# Birchbox February 2015 (Spoilers)



## casey anne (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm always searching for spoilers for the next month! While there are no items on the page yet, February Birchbox Plus looks exciting promising! Looks like 2 categories of goodies!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/birchbox-plus

Ok edited... looks promising sounds better than looks exciting!


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah I noticed that earlier today and I was super excited. I hope they offer a box choice for feb.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 17, 2015)

Oooooh good find!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to see what they have this month! I've actually been really pleased with Birchbox Plus lately.


----------



## H_D (Jan 17, 2015)

I've never done the upgrades before and was wondering if they give you the points for the extras you buy/add on?


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 17, 2015)

H_D said:


> I've never done the upgrades before and was wondering if they give you the points for the extras you buy/add on?


Pretty sure they just recently started giving points for every dollar spent on birchbox plus items.

Yay for another month!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 17, 2015)

H_D said:


> I've never done the upgrades before and was wondering if they give you the points for the extras you buy/add on?


Yep, the do!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 17, 2015)

sub'ing to the thread!


----------



## KD209 (Jan 17, 2015)

I can't see the plus items at all- anyone take a screenshot or remember what they are?

I think BB might have taken them back down or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 17, 2015)

KD209 said:


> I can't see the plus items at all- anyone take a screenshot or remember what they are?
> 
> I think BB might have taken them back down or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They aren't up yet


----------



## KD209 (Jan 17, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> They aren't up yet


Oooooh...I feel really silly now, I just clicked the link and didn't read the top post too carefully.

Woops! Guess I'm just overly excited.

I had a really busy work day last month and totally missed the options to pick a sample or get BB Plus, so I'm determined to do both this month (assuming the Plus items are good).


----------



## H_D (Jan 17, 2015)

@ @@TippyAG thank you!


----------



## H_D (Jan 17, 2015)

KD209 said:


> Oooooh...I feel really silly now, I just clicked the link and didn't read the top post too carefully.
> 
> Woops! Guess I'm just overly excited.
> 
> I had a really busy work day last month and totally missed the options to pick a sample or get BB Plus, so I'm determined to do both this month (assuming the Plus items are good).


Okay that is a super cute puppy pic in your profile!


----------



## KD209 (Jan 18, 2015)

H_D said:


> Okay that is a super cute puppy pic in your profile!


That's my pup, Rory. He is a Pug/Norwegian elkhound mix and he's pretty adorable   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jan 18, 2015)

I got a survey about Birchbox plus in my email today. Looks like they are trying to make improvements.


----------



## KD209 (Jan 18, 2015)

JenTX said:


> I got a survey about Birchbox plus in my email today. Looks like they are trying to make improvements.


I got that too! I was glad to have the chance to give feedback.

The coolest part of it was the question about whether or not I would want a monthly subscription with BB Plus included for $35/month but WITH the option to opt out of the Plus item each month.

Interesting concept for sure- what do you all think of that?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 18, 2015)

KD209 said:


> I got that too! I was glad to have the chance to give feedback.
> 
> The coolest part of it was the question about whether or not I would want a monthly subscription with BB Plus included for $35/month but WITH the option to opt out of the Plus item each month.
> 
> Interesting concept for sure- what do you all think of that?


I said no to that.  Not interested at 35.00/month even with an opt-out.  Most of their plus items don't interest me anyway.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

KD209 said:


> I got that too! I was glad to have the chance to give feedback.
> 
> The coolest part of it was the question about whether or not I would want a monthly subscription with BB Plus included for $35/month but WITH the option to opt out of the Plus item each month.
> 
> Interesting concept for sure- what do you all think of that?


Thirty five per month sounds expensive.  I don't think I've seen people on MUT saying they always get the items. It's more like a splurge if there is something particularly fabulous. I have yet to get a plus item because they are always so much money.


----------



## JenTX (Jan 18, 2015)

KD209 said:


> I got that too! I was glad to have the chance to give feedback.
> 
> The coolest part of it was the question about whether or not I would want a monthly subscription with BB Plus included for $35/month but WITH the option to opt out of the Plus item each month.
> 
> Interesting concept for sure- what do you all think of that?


I figure with the opt-out option, what's not to like? That said, I've only really once been interested in Birchbox plus - when they had the Capwell + Co necklaces....


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 18, 2015)

I like the idea, sometimes I want the plus items but the shipping errors and delays make me too nervous to get any of them.


----------



## liilak (Jan 19, 2015)

I'd be interested as I'm jealous of the lifestyle items in Birchbox Man but not at $35.  Maybe $20 or $25 max.  Some of the items they offer aren't even worth an extra $25.



KD209 said:


> I got that too! I was glad to have the chance to give feedback.
> 
> The coolest part of it was the question about whether or not I would want a monthly subscription with BB Plus included for $35/month but WITH the option to opt out of the Plus item each month.
> 
> Interesting concept for sure- what do you all think of that?


----------



## KD209 (Jan 19, 2015)

JenTX said:


> I figure with the opt-out option, what's not to like? That said, I've only really once been interested in Birchbox plus - when they had the Capwell + Co necklaces....


I usually like at least one item, and they said each item would be guaranteed to be worth at least $30 so you are always still getting a deal- plus, you can opt out as well like you said.

I think I would do it because worst case, I forget to opt out and I get something I either like for myself or I can save for the next time I need a gift.


----------



## artlover613 (Jan 19, 2015)

When you can get Six items from Popsugar for $40 (less with coupons and subscriptions) I would never pay $25 extra for ONE item. I like Birchbox Man at $20, because the surprise is worn the extra expense.

Hopefully they will learn from the surveys that $35 is too high a price.


----------



## JenTX (Jan 19, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> When you can get Six items from Popsugar for $40 (less with coupons and subscriptions) I would never pay $25 extra for ONE item. I like Birchbox Man at $20, because the surprise is worn the extra expense.
> 
> Hopefully they will learn from the surveys that $35 is too high a price.


The difference is they will tell you what the item is and you can opt out. With Popsugar there are months where I don't/wouldn't use a single item in the box and I'm out the $40 anyways.


----------



## Toby Burke (Jan 19, 2015)

I hope the PYS are up tomorrow - looking forward to the choices  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 19, 2015)

I just realized today is a holiday so I won't get a response on my CS question and no spoilers. Sigh. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 19, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I just realized today is a holiday so I won't get a response on my CS question and no spoilers. Sigh. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well.... A lot of businesses are still working today so maybe you will.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 19, 2015)

Oooh, I am *very* intrigued by the whole Kits &amp; Collections add-on category.  I have added on *one* thing that I ended up using a few times and have basically forgotten about (the Kate Spade necklace, back when they did *not* give points for add-ons, and I'm still grumpy about the points thing), mainly because the things they have offered are very much Not My Speed, but I have a weakness for kits and collections, so this may be dangerous for me!  I'm actually more curious about the box itself, though.  The January box was basically the exact color I had been expecting for February, so now I wonder what the next design will be!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 19, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I just realized today is a holiday so I won't get a response on my CS question and no spoilers. Sigh. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got a response today from bbx customer service.  I thought they were off today too.


----------



## roxymama (Jan 19, 2015)

When do they usually release the PYS and Plus spoiler videos and emails?  If I'm not an Ace do I have any shot at getting a Plus or a PYS if I want one?  Guess that depends on how desirable they are right?

Should I just keep stalking this thread non-stop all week?  (Like I'm not going to do that anyways.)


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 19, 2015)

roxymama said:


> When do they usually release the PYS and Plus spoiler videos and emails?  If I'm not an Ace do I have any shot at getting a Plus or a PYS if I want one?  Guess that depends on how desirable they are right?
> 
> Should I just keep stalking this thread non-stop all week?  (Like I'm not going to do that anyways.)


Sometime around now.... I noticed it was always mid month around the 19th from the other Spoiler posts on MUT so maybe sometime this week? I was hoping today but obvs not.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 19, 2015)

Last night I dreamed that the Birchbox Plus item for February were those inflatable armchairs that were popular for a hot minute like, 15 years ago.

But in the dream I was so anxious about reserving a Plus item (because in real life the ones I've wanted sold out before I could get them - and yes, I'm apparently having Birchbox-ordering anxiety dreams now) that I had somehow managed to use a cheat to add 6 of the item to my cart before knowing what it was.

And it was one of those dreams that is so mundane yet so detailed that you think it *must* have really happened. So, if nothing else on a Monday, I'm grateful I haven't actually spent upwards of a $100 for a set of inflatable chairs. 

Now, off to see what poor choices I can make in my waking hours...


----------



## casey anne (Jan 19, 2015)

I just noticed a banner on the website that says "Refer friends by Jan. 25 and get first dibs on Sample Choice." So I bet we'll see the first spoilers tonight or tomorrow night, along with Birchbox Plus options, and Sample Choice will go out next Monday.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 19, 2015)

Ugh I wish I could stay up till 11 to see, but I gotta get up early tomorrow.


----------



## H_D (Jan 19, 2015)

This is silly but I tried the cheat for Feb. already! Too soon? :lol:   Needless to say, it isn't working yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 19, 2015)

H_D said:


> This is silly but I tried the cheat for Feb. already! Too soon? :lol:   Needless to say, it isn't working yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's not silly I've been trying it for three days :lol:


----------



## tamberella (Jan 19, 2015)

It may be silly, but none of us are above a little silly!


----------



## SouthernSass (Jan 19, 2015)

H_D said:


> This is silly but I tried the cheat for Feb. already! Too soon? :lol: Needless to say, it isn't working yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol! Me too! I soooooo hope we find them this month. Wonder what would happen if we directly asked for the link?


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 19, 2015)

SouthernSass said:


> Lol! Me too! I soooooo hope we find them this month. Wonder what would happen if we directly asked for the link?


The Birchbox gods would send down a mighty thunderbolt to smite thee, and for 200 years you and your descendants will get only Neil George and Harvey Prince products in your boxes. And there will be much gnashing of teeth and rending of robes.


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 20, 2015)

Birchbox Plus items are up!

Birchbox Plus




Kits &amp; Collections


----------



## liilak (Jan 20, 2015)

Is it possible to use points on Birchbox plus items?


----------



## casey anne (Jan 20, 2015)

Ooh I want that Gorjana Greer necklace but I just purchased the Mila necklace, which is gold as well. Hmmmm......

I'll think I'll pass for this month, but what fun options!


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 20, 2015)

I usually don't have a problem talking myself out of the plus items. Some necklaces have been tempting, like the gorjana Greer this month! But the liptastic kit is calling my name... I wish you could buy add ons with points, but I don't think you can.

Eta: spelling..


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 20, 2015)

While I am a sucker for lip products (the only BB Plus option that appeals to me), that looks like a ModelCo lipstick (I already have two in different colors), a Pixi tinted lip balm (I already have one), maybe a Stila lip glaze (don't really like those), and something else I can't identify.  Not really tempted.  Thus I will be able to stick to my no-buy.

(Did I mention I have over 120 lipcolor products in my stash already...)


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2015)

Ooh, I love the concept of the Liptastic kit!  Lip stuff is my weakness.  But I'm not wild about these particular colors, I don't wear jewelry or have any reason for a cocktail shaker, and the Homespun set isn't my thing, so it's a pass for me all around this time.

(If they had an add-on that was nothing but deluxe samples of various eye primers and glues, I would jump on it in a heartbeat, but it's such a weirdly specific concept that I don't think *anyone* will ever make it.)


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> something else I can't identify.


It's a LAQA crayon.  Here's the Birchbox product page for the set:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/catalog/product/view/id/17709/category/3819/


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 20, 2015)

I was kinda hoping for a lipstick in the sample choices. Now if there is a kit full of lipsticks, that seems unlikely. Obviously they won't do hand lotion again. The suspense is killing me.   :blink:


----------



## erinedavis44 (Jan 20, 2015)

I went to reserve the Gorjana Brinkley necklace but it was sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 20, 2015)

I love the lip kit but I just don't have the $$ to buy it, even if it is pretty well-priced.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 20, 2015)

erinedavis44 said:


> I went to reserve the Gorjana Brinkley necklace but it was sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm hoping they aren't active yet because I am hoping to reserve a necklace as well.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 20, 2015)

Meh, not sure I love the colors of the lip items in the kit and I can get the Homespun box/kit for cheaper with a promo code and points.


----------



## Toby Burke (Jan 20, 2015)

Nothing tempting me - hoping the PYS and curated boxes are great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxymama (Jan 20, 2015)

Question:  If I received my subscription as a gift (from my husband...we use the exact same credit card) does that mean I cannot do PLUS items?

It says I have to be a subscriber even though I am signed into my account.  Anyone have history with this?

I'm not going to get any PLUS items this month, but for future months if I see something I really want.


----------



## Elena K (Jan 20, 2015)

I like the concept of Lipstatick Kit, but I already have Model Co Lipstick in Kitty and Laqa Lip pencil in Ring of Fire. I don't like Still lip glaze, and I wasn't impressed with Pixi Balms. Pass...


----------



## graquarius (Jan 20, 2015)

The Birchbox plus items are not sold out because they're allowing me to reserve any of those items on my page. I think they just might not be active in everyone's account yet. 

I managed to find the February 2015 Sample Choice Video!! It hasn't been published yet and they were hiding it in the Birchbox page with the title of December 2014 sample choice spoiler   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm very tempted by the sea salt spray, but I have curly hair...would it work on me?  

Here's the link: https://www.birchbox.com/_preview/guide-video/december-2014-sneak-peek-part-11


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 20, 2015)

graquarius said:


> The Birchbox plus items are not sold out because they're allowing me to reserve any of those items on my page. I think they just might not be active in everyone's account yet.
> 
> I managed to find the February 2015 Sample Choice Video!! It hasn't been published yet and they were hiding it in the Birchbox page with the title of December 2014 sample choice spoiler   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Woo Hoo! Great find, thanks for posting!

I really want the eye makeup remover!! So boring, but I don't care! 

ETA: It's nice to know how to pronounce Gorjana now...I was way off...lol


----------



## casey anne (Jan 20, 2015)

graquarius said:


> The Birchbox plus items are not sold out because they're allowing me to reserve any of those items on my page. I think they just might not be active in everyone's account yet.
> 
> I managed to find the February 2015 Sample Choice Video!! It hasn't been published yet and they were hiding it in the Birchbox page with the title of December 2014 sample choice spoiler   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Super sleuth! Nice work!


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 20, 2015)

graquarius said:


> The Birchbox plus items are not sold out because they're allowing me to reserve any of those items on my page. I think they just might not be active in everyone's account yet.
> 
> I managed to find the February 2015 Sample Choice Video!! It hasn't been published yet and they were hiding it in the Birchbox page with the title of December 2014 sample choice spoiler   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Thanks! But I don't get it. They want people to choose the hair sample without knowing the brand? I am tempted by the eye makeup remover, because I like Marcelle, and I've been wanting to try it . . . but it's not SUPER exciting.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 20, 2015)

graquarius said:


> The Birchbox plus items are not sold out because they're allowing me to reserve any of those items on my page. I think they just might not be active in everyone's account yet.
> 
> I managed to find the February 2015 Sample Choice Video!! It hasn't been published yet and they were hiding it in the Birchbox page with the title of December 2014 sample choice spoiler   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


That's some badass Anonymous skills you got there.

I'm curious about the sea salt spray too...and I want to get a better look at what the products are in the curated box, since the video was all lookinthecommentsbelowkthxbai


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't want my hair looking messy anyway.... Def going with the Rent the Runway curated box.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 20, 2015)

I think I am going with another curated box. I could use blow out spray and the box itself looked so pretty.  :wub:


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 20, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> That's some badass Anonymous skills you got there.
> 
> I'm curious about the sea salt spray too...and I want to get a better look at what the products are in the curated box, since the video was all lookinthecommentsbelowkthxbai


I paused and looked....

Fekkai Blowout

Not Soap Radio (something to do with cupid)

Sumita eyeliner

Some kind of lipgloss

Derma E Anti-Wrinkle Scrub


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 20, 2015)

@@kittenbiscuits thank you!!


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 20, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> That's some badass Anonymous skills you got there.
> 
> I'm curious about the sea salt spray too...and I want to get a better look at what the products are in the curated box, since the video was all lookinthecommentsbelowkthxbai


Looks like Fekkai blowout spray, Not Soap Radio shower gel, Sumita liner, The Balm lip gloss and Derma e glycolic scrub. Did I get anything wrong? 

ETA: Didn't see the post from kittenbiscuits when I was writing that, sorry!


----------



## tamberella (Jan 20, 2015)

For the first time, I think I will sit out of sample choice.  None of these options are compelling to me.  Chance be my friend this month.  Pretty Please!!    Who am I kidding, I will probably still end up with at least two of them.


----------



## graquarius (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm known amongst my friends for my good investigative skills..I just searched Birchbox February 2015 sample choice and this link came up and the description was talking about the February box. Last night the video wasn't working but today it was!

I really like the look of the curated box. It seems to be like a well rounded selection of items! Did anyone catch the color of the sumita?


----------



## erinedavis44 (Jan 20, 2015)

For the past two months I haven't picked the curated box. Both times I ended up disappointed that I didn't pick it in the first place. So this month I think I will try the curated box since I will use everything in it. I tried the Sumita eyeliner in December and really liked it. Also, I love the box! I have a second account that I picked up last month when they were offering the 100 point code. Not sure if I should pick a sample on that one or not.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 20, 2015)

The only PYS that I even kind of want is the make up remover...I have to admit, this is the first time since I started subbing in...Aug?...that I actually am tempted to grab the curated box! I am the type, though, that kind of has FOMO when it comes to BB. I'm afraid if I choose the curated box that the regular boxes will have something totally awesome and I won't get a chance at it cause I went w/ the curated.

If the Sumita eyeliner color was known for sure and not black, I  would definitely go for it, but getting more black eyeliner is kind of blah....ah! I don't know.

I think I might actually just go for the curated. Since subbing to BB, the not soap, radio is something I've been wanting to try from them and haven't gotten and really, I can see myself using all of the items and most months I am lucky if I really want to try 3 items, so if there are any left when I choose I think I will go curated for the first time!


----------



## casey anne (Jan 20, 2015)

Are all of the boxes going to have that flower print or just the curated box?


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 20, 2015)

It's funny because I said to my mom I wanted to be surprised this time, but because of last time where I literally used nothing from the box, I want to get one I KNOW I will like. Thus, the curated box.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

oh man, I like some of the items in the curated box and I would pick the sea salt spray...

I looked up the scent for the not soap, radio and it is blackberries and vanilla.  Curated box for me!


----------



## H_D (Jan 20, 2015)

I definitely want to try the salt spray. I love the idea of salt sprays but they are always too drying so this being a "moisturizing" one really excites me. I love the beachy wave look and sea salt sprays are great for getting that look.


----------



## H_D (Jan 20, 2015)

graquarius said:


> The Birchbox plus items are not sold out because they're allowing me to reserve any of those items on my page. I think they just might not be active in everyone's account yet.
> 
> I managed to find the February 2015 Sample Choice Video!! It hasn't been published yet and they were hiding it in the Birchbox page with the title of December 2014 sample choice spoiler   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Awesome find, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 20, 2015)

I think I might also go for the sea salt spray. That, and I reserved the cocktail set, so maybe between the beachy hair and 2 or 3 mojitos I can pretend I'm on vacation someplace tropical.


----------



## roxymama (Jan 20, 2015)

If the Sumita is a colored eye-liner I may go for the curated box (dig colored eyeliners!)  If it is just black or if we do not know what color it will be, I'm going to just roll the dice on a surprise box.

Still not sure if they even let gifted subscriptions choose samples.  I'll find out next week if I get an email or not!


----------



## casey anne (Jan 20, 2015)

Deleting my negative post!


----------



## graquarius (Jan 20, 2015)

My birchbox account is giving me the option to reserve the necklaces, so wouldn't that mean they're not out of stock?

I doubt Birchbox would give preferential treatment to its employees because that would be very bad if it came out. The other day I had a representative admit that her account reset her Ace status at the start of the year just like mine did. So I don't think that's it. I'm sure you'll be able to reserve once the links go live.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 20, 2015)

Does anyone else find it funny that the comments under the video are a bunch of guys complaining about Birchbox man


 
Matt • 8 days agoWow! Terrible stuff



Lugrug  Matt • 8 days agoI was thinking the same thing. 
 
Greg • 8 days ago


[*]Debating cancelling my subscription with how bad these options are.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 20, 2015)

casey anne said:


> I just had a thought and I'd like you're thoughts!
> 
> I've been trying to reserve that dang Gorjana necklace all day. At first I thought maybe the Birchbox Plus weren't live yet, but then I read that people have been reserving the other items. No one has been able to reserve a necklace.
> 
> ...


It looks like I'm still able to reserve all the Plus items - including the necklaces. Granted, I haven't actually clicked on Reserve for all the items, but are you getting as far as a Reserve button, or is it claiming oos?

I did not yet receive a confirmation email for the cocktail set, but when I go to that item page there is a little pink message reminding me I have already ordered it.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 20, 2015)

graquarius said:


> My birchbox account is giving me the option to reserve the necklaces, so wouldn't that mean they're not out of stock?
> 
> I doubt Birchbox would give preferential treatment to its employees because that would be very bad if it came out. The other day I had a representative admit that her account reset her Ace status at the start of the year just like mine did. So I don't think that's it. I'm sure you'll be able to reserve once the links go live.


If I click "Reserve" it states out of stock. But we'll see! Thanks!


----------



## casey anne (Jan 20, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> It looks like I'm still able to reserve all the Plus items - including the necklaces. Granted, I haven't actually clicked on Reserve for all the items, but are you getting as far as a Reserve button, or is it claiming oos?
> 
> I did not yet receive a confirmation email for the cocktail set, but when I go to that item page there is a little pink message reminding me I have already ordered it.


I've been actually clicking Reserve and it states that it is out of stock. It's been saying that since this morning.


Sorry, Gorjana Greer Necklace is now sold out.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 20, 2015)

@ That is wonderfully hilarious! Thanks for pointing out.... Dudes sure are whiny.


----------



## graquarius (Jan 20, 2015)

casey anne said:


> I've been actually clicking Reserve and it states that it is out of stock. It's been saying that since this morning.
> 
> 
> Sorry, Gorjana Greer Necklace is now sold out.


Oh yes you're right! I just tried reserving it to see what it would say and it states it's out of stock  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I can see a lot of complaints going to Birchbox from the fact that people were able to reserve the birchbox plus items before they even went live...


----------



## casey anne (Jan 20, 2015)

graquarius said:


> Oh yes you're right! I just tried reserving it to see what it would say and it states it's out of stock  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I can see a lot of complaints going to Birchbox from the fact that people were able to reserve the birchbox plus items before they even went live...


Ya, just a little strange  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for looking into it!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 20, 2015)

I wonder if that rent the runway offer will be $25 off a $75 minimum.  I remember when they had this offer at the end of 2013, if my memory serves me right.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Jan 20, 2015)

I am also getting out of stock when I try to reserve. Just wondering, are the people who are able to reserve ACEs? I'm wondering because I'm not an ACE and maybe that's why I can't reserve now?


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jan 20, 2015)

The lip product in the curated box is from theBalm! =]=] Here is the link for the product page: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/thebalm-cosmetics-read-my-lips-lip-gloss


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> The lip product in the curated box is from theBalm! =]=] Here is the link for the product page: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/thebalm-cosmetics-read-my-lips-lip-gloss


yes,@@lyncaf mentioned that earlier on - but what color, I wonder.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 20, 2015)

erinedavis44 said:


> I am also getting out of stock when I try to reserve. Just wondering, are the people who are able to reserve ACEs? I'm wondering because I'm not an ACE and maybe that's why I can't reserve now?


I am an ACE.  When I tried to reserve the necklaces I got the OOS message. I was able to reserve the cocktail set earlier this afternoon. I don't know if that's still in stock or not.


----------



## liilak (Jan 20, 2015)

I kinda want everything- the curated box, the eye makeup remover (not too exciting but I'm running low) and the sea salt spray.  What are the chances I'll end up getting 2 of the PYS in my box??


----------



## Toby Burke (Jan 20, 2015)

Not loving the PYS but the curated box looks promising:

Fekkai Blowout (have it already, extra pile)

Not Soap Radio (want to try the brand)

Sumita eyeliner (have one, extra pile)

The Balm (want to try the brand)

Derma E Anti-Wrinkle Scrub (want to try the brand)

Ace account: curated box

2nd account: up to chance


----------



## Toby Burke (Jan 20, 2015)

biancardi said:


> yes,@@lyncaf mentioned that earlier on - but what color, I wonder.


If the video can be believed - looks like "rose pink"


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 20, 2015)

I may have to do the makeup remover on both accounts.  Nothing else is calling my name.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jewdiful (Jan 20, 2015)

I've gotten two curated boxes, the November one with the candle and the Tone It Up this month. I've been happy with them, I'd been getting some unexciting throughout 2014. Worst box was October, I got the Lord &amp; Berry liner, Camille Beckman hand cream in that tiny pot, a perfume, a heavily fragranced face serum and a silicone filled hair gloss. Ugh.

So I did the Guest Editor box in November and was happy, especially with the Amika and the Dr. Jart mask. I think I'll pick the Rent the Runway box this month, the box itself is beautiful and the samples look interesting.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> If the video can be believed - looks like "rose pink"


ahhh, a gift for my niece!! hahah  I would love BOOM!  that is the shimmering raisin.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Jan 20, 2015)

Ugh. I want the curated box. But I feel like if I pick the curated box I'll miss out on other awesome stuff.

But I want the pretty box and everything in it, except for the Fekkai.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 20, 2015)

I like Marcelle products but have plenty of makeup remover and wipes to last me for a while.  Looks like another month I will leave to chance.  

Had a close call with one of my BB samples last night.  I wanted to try out a new body cream and pulled out the little YuBe sample.  Thank God I looked at the insert first and saw the words "Camphor smell will dissipate"  I am allergic to camphor and would have been covered in hives if I'd used it.   :wacko:   It's a good reminder to me to read or look up ingredients before using anything.


----------



## liilak (Jan 20, 2015)

I love the Sumita eyeliner in Olive, it's seriously one of my favorite eyeliners ever, so I'd love to get another one of those.  Can anyone make out the color in the curated box?


----------



## JenTX (Jan 20, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> Woo Hoo! Great find, thanks for posting!
> 
> I really want the eye makeup remover!! So boring, but I don't care!
> 
> ETA: It's nice to know how to pronounce Gorjana now...I was way off...lol


I'm really not excited by any of the options..... :-(


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 20, 2015)

I bet the salt spray is from Living Proof. Fits the design &amp; description.

As I need one- I'll pick the mascara and hope for the best! I forsee a Marsala lipstick this month...


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 20, 2015)

Can anyone direct me to the birchbox plus page? I never get the e-mails and I'd like to see if I am able to reserve anything! My mom really wanted the homespun box when it came out so it would be a great time to snag it!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

@@MissJexie https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/birchbox-plus


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 20, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> *I bet the salt spray is from Living Proof. Fits the design &amp; description.*
> 
> As I need one- I'll pick the mascara and hope for the best! I forsee a Marsala lipstick this month...


Didn't they say it was a new brand, exclusive to Birchbox?


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 20, 2015)

Did anyone catch what we are supposed to do if we want a chance to win the items featured in the video? It used to be just leave a comment. This time they said something about follow their channel on you tube, leave a comment (presumably once they've cleared all the angry man rants-) and one other thing about naming friends. I don't have any youtube friends and not even sure what that means.    :blink:


----------



## artlover613 (Jan 20, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> Not loving the PYS but the curated box looks promising:
> 
> Fekkai Blowout (have it already, extra pile)
> 
> ...


I will probably order both, but after doing the same the past two months I have finally realized I need to order the curated box on my 2nd account and PYS on my main account with all the product history so I don't get dupes.


----------



## liilak (Jan 20, 2015)

The Fekkai Blowout bottle looks just like my Fekkai dry shampoo bottle.  Is it the one and the same?

I think I'll be picking the curated box and then the eye makeup remover.  Looks like it'll be a good month if they're sampling new to Birchbox items.


----------



## graquarius (Jan 20, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Did anyone catch what we are supposed to do if we want a chance to win the items featured in the video? It used to be just leave a comment. This time they said something about follow their channel on you tube, leave a comment (presumably once they've cleared all the angry man rants-) and one other thing about naming friends. I don't have any youtube friends and not even sure what that means.    :blink:


The video hasn't been published yet which is probably why you can't comment on it. I found the link by looking through the birchbox website, but they haven't made it official yet!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## graquarius (Jan 20, 2015)

Hoping you girls can help me with a question regarding subscribing. I was in touch with BB today asking when can I subscribe to make sure I receive the February box and not the January box, and they said it would be around the 25th. 

But I saw a post on their FB page from a subscriber saying that she is not getting a box after all because they're out of inventory. When I went to re-subscribe it said that I would be receiving the box on February 10, therefore, this most likely means it's the February box (since it seems they also ran out of inventory)? I went ahead and re-subbed so I really hope so! I've used all the 100 point promos so I ran out, but managed to get 50 points with subscribenow50


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 20, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> Didn't they say it was a new brand, exclusive to Birchbox?


Wondering if it could be the new line by Ken Paves (made famous by Jessica Simpson a few years back)....I remember reading about it somewhere recently, that he is launching a new line...just a guess but I doubt it would be exclusive to birchbox....hmmmm


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2015)

mks8372 said:


> Wondering if it could be the new line by Ken Paves (made famous by Jessica Simpson a few years back)....I remember reading about it somewhere recently, that he is launching a new line...just a guess but I doubt it would be exclusive to birchbox....hmmmm


Ken Paves!  That was the name I was trying to think of when I initially saw the video!  But I don't think it's his line because that stuff is going to be Walmart-only, and the packaging looks completely different.  Maybe Janine Jarman?  I've never heard of her before (I don't exactly follow celebrity hair stylists, to put it mildly), but she was mentioned on a Birchbox blog post about a year ago, and I guess she was on _Shear Genius_ on Bravo.  *And* she used to work for Sexy Hair, as in Big Sexy Hair, as in THIS STUFF KEEPS SHOWING UP IN IPSY BAGS!


----------



## EmL (Jan 21, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Does anyone else find it funny that the comments under the video are a bunch of guys complaining about Birchbox man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This made me laugh! lol Thanks for sharing


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 21, 2015)

biancardi said:


> oh man, I like some of the items in the curated box and I would pick the sea salt spray...
> 
> I looked up the scent for the not soap, radio and it is blackberries and vanilla. Curated box for me!


 After the Not Soap Radio was in my October box I bought the sample packs of the soap and lotion and the Cupid scent was the first to go. I am considering the curated box JUST for more cupid soap! My husband would always comment how great I smelled when I used that soap. It's a lovely blackberry scent with a touch of vanilla.


----------



## Megan27ist (Jan 21, 2015)

I think I'll go with the makeup remover, it's not the most exciting, but neither of the other 3 options interest me.  I also think I get better boxes when I pick something.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 21, 2015)

I just woke up and tried reserving the Gorjana Greer necklace and it worked! Sorry for my freak out yesterday!!


----------



## JenTX (Jan 21, 2015)

Gloriana constantly has sales on their website for really big discounts in the 60-80% off range. I will skip Birchbox Plus this month since I don't really think it's a deal.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 21, 2015)

JenTX said:


> Gloriana constantly has sales on their website for really big discounts in the 60-80% off range. I will skip Birchbox Plus this month since I don't really think it's a deal.


So true. I just got the Mila necklace shipped for $25 with 80% off sale they had going on 2 weeks ago.


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh I LOVE the Laura Gellar mascara. Totally picking that one for February.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 21, 2015)

graquarius said:


> The video hasn't been published yet which is probably why you can't comment on it. I found the link by looking through the birchbox website, but they haven't made it official yet!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know they will need to make it official and post on you-tube, otherwise Matt or Greg might be the winning name randomly selected. My confusion was over how to subscribe to their channel and then call out a friend. Could I just comment the name of anyone (random co-worker, person from MUT, Taylor Swift etc) or does this person have to respond and watch the whole video?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 21, 2015)

No Plus item for me...I've yet to receive the one I ordered for January. I did hear back and they said that "sorry...they're trying to get all of the January boxes out first and then they'll start shipping the Plus items." No sorry points, though which was a little surprising since they tend to toss those about easily enough.

I love the curated box so I'll choose that on one account and the other account will be a surprise.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 21, 2015)

jesemiaud said:


> No Plus item for me...I've yet to receive the one I ordered for January. I did hear back and they said that "sorry...they're trying to get all of the January boxes out first and then they'll start shipping the Plus items." No sorry points, though which was a little surprising since they tend to toss those about easily enough.
> 
> I love the curated box so I'll choose that on one account and the other account will be a surprise.


I'm waiting as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> though I was told last week by Kirby via Facebook that we would be getting emailed about this along with proper compensation. That was a week ago.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jan 21, 2015)

I love me some sea salt spray  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I usually use a bit of hair oil with a sea salt spray, when I'm doing the post-spray scrunching, so I'll be interested to see if I can skip that with this spray.  Though now that I have some awesome Haus of Gloi scented hair oil I kind of like that step!

For my second box...I kind of like the curated box, but I think it'll hinge on what color the eyeliner is.  Otherwise, I didn't pick anything last month and I loved my box.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 21, 2015)

I was almost sold on the sea salt spray, and then they said it smells like bananas. My least favorite scent. Blech. I have an embarrassing excess of mascaras and don't use makeup remover. I think I'll be leaving it up to chance for the second month.

On another topic, did anyone get the snowed in sampler pack? It was supposed to come with my box. Lol yeah right. I called them last week and they said it'd be shipping this week. I have a feeling I'll be calling again next week. Sigh. This is why I stopped doing bbplus. I thought maybe the promo code would be different. Silly me


----------



## artlover613 (Jan 21, 2015)

bliss10977 said:


> I was almost sold on the sea salt spray, and them they said it smells like bananas. My least favorite scent. Blech. I have an embarrassing excess of mascaras and don't use makeup remover. I think I'll be leaving it up to chance for the second month.
> 
> On another topic, did anyone get the snowed in sampler pack? It was supposed to come with my box. Lol yeah right. I called them last week and they said it'd be shipping this week. I have a feeling I'll be calling again next week. Sigh. This is why I stopped doing bbplus. I thought maybe the promo code would be different. Silly me


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 21, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> I think she said it was "crazy bananas" or something like that. It just means really awesome. Often used by Rachel Zoe.
> 
> I would think BB would have perfected shipping of BB Plus before rolling out this extended add- on program. I'd be so frustrated if I had ordered something a month ago when items ordered from the shop arrive so quickly.


Ha! You're right. That's what I get for only half paying attention


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 21, 2015)

Welp, finally caved and resubbed. I gave up BB a few months ago and then realized I missed it. And thankfully had an aces account that hadn't used BBSTORE100 yet. Sea-Salt will be miiiine.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Jan 21, 2015)

None of the samples excite me, but I sure would like the Rent a Runway curated box. I did not see any shipping limitations to AK or HI on it. Hopefully that will not change, and if so, that is my pick. I will leave the secondary up to chance as usual.

Hats off also to our super sleuth here graquarius!!! I guess next Monday Aces will get pick then?


----------



## H_D (Jan 21, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> *I think she said it was "crazy bananas" or something like that. It just means really awesome.* Often used by Rachel Zoe.
> 
> I would think BB would have perfected shipping of BB Plus before rolling out this extended add- on program. I'd be so frustrated if I had ordered something a month ago when items ordered from the shop arrive so quickly.


That is how I took it too. At least I hope so, as I don't want banana smelling hair either.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 21, 2015)

bliss10977 said:


> Ha! You're right. That's what I get for only half paying attention salt spray is back in the running. Lol.


lol...I must not have been paying attention either. I also thought it was banana scented. Ick! I'm not a sea-salt fan, so it wasn't something I'd have chosen anyway.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 21, 2015)

All right, I think I'll go with the curated box on one account and the makeup remover on one and leave one to chance.

I would probably like the mascara but I have 35 mascaras in my stash (including a number of full-size ones).  So it doesn't make sense to choose that.  And I have a ton of various sea salt and texturizing sprays, none of which I use.  Don't want to pick the makeup remover on two accounts or I will probably get the same box.

This is my last month with three accounts.  I'll probably cancel one of the remaining two at some point in the near future (and resubscribe to Glossybox month-to-month instead, when my 1-year is up).


----------



## meaganola (Jan 21, 2015)

Meh, none of the PYS options are appealing, and I'm not really interested in the curated box.  I'm going to just leave it up to Tyche.  (Depending on the box itself, I might re-sub on a secondary account.  I tossed most of my empties last month, but I started making dividers for the ones I still had so I could use then to store my indie shadow collection, and I am actually regretting tossing them all due to the sheer number of jars I currently have, nevermind the ones I'm going to be buying in the future!)


----------



## KatieKat (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm not so excited about any of the samples choices, so I too will be leaving things up to chance. I think this is the third or fourth month in a row that I haven't chosen and I always seem to get one of the choices anyway so now I'm trying to predict which of the three will show up in my box this month.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm mildly curious about all the samples (and so glad the spray isn't bananas!), but not curious enough to pick any of them. Another month of chance!

I really miss being able to see all the boxes and rule them out, hopefully someone finds a glitch or workaround this month...


----------



## Megan27ist (Jan 21, 2015)

@H_D @jesemiaud  I took it as banana scented too, I already have one that is pineapple scented, so it didn't seem like a huge stretch of imagination to me.  I might pick the sea salt spray if I hadn't already bought a full size one that smells like pineapple.


----------



## H_D (Jan 21, 2015)

@@Megan27ist you could mix them and have pina colada hair! :lol:


----------



## biancardi (Jan 21, 2015)

there is also a coconut smelling one too!! haha


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jan 21, 2015)

casey anne said:


> Ooh I want that Gorjana Greer necklace but I just purchased the Mila necklace, which is gold as well. Hmmmm......
> 
> I'll think I'll pass for this month, but what fun options!


I just complained to Birchbox via Facebook about not making the Mila a Plus item lol. I love love loooove the Mila but can't bring myself to pay $80 for a gold plated necklace.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 21, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> I just complained to Birchbox via Facebook about not making the Mila a Plus item lol. I love love loooove the Mila but can't bring myself to pay $80 for a gold plated necklace.


Girl! Wait til there is another Gorjana sale! I was dying for that necklace and had it in my cart. Then I got an email about the Gorjana sale... ignored it... then got another email saying 80% off! So I searched the site and noticed Mila was included in the sale! It was like $16, but had to pay $9.95 for shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but totally worth it! My only complaint is that on me, the necklace is a bit short, but it still is pretty cool. I'll totally wear it with the Greer necklace I reserved today!! Serioulsy, wait for the sale!


----------



## artlover613 (Jan 21, 2015)

H_D said:


> @@Megan27ist you could mix them and have pina colada hair! :lol:


LOL

Yesterday I washed my hair late in the day and used the new Brigigio leave in conditioner, the Beauty Protector Protect and Detangler and then the Bain de Terre argan oil and passion flower hair oil. I was dreaming and smelled mango muffins, then I realized it was my hair. I recommend the combination!!! But I was hungry!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jan 21, 2015)

casey anne said:


> Girl! Wait til there is another Gorjana sale! I was dying for that necklace and had it in my cart. Then I got an email about the Gorjana sale... ignored it... then got another email saying 80% off! So I searched the site and noticed Mila was included in the sale! It was like $16, but had to pay $9.95 for shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but totally worth it! My only complaint is that on me, the necklace is a bit short, but it still is pretty cool. I'll totally wear it with the Greer necklace I reserved today!! Serioulsy, wait for the sale!


Thanks to you I will totally wait for a sale. I was just on their website and could not find the Mila....weird  :blink:


----------



## casey anne (Jan 21, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Thanks to you I will totally wait for a sale. I was just on their website and could not find the Mila....weird  :blink:


I remember when I was initially looking at it on the website it was out of stock, but then became available. So hopefully it comes back!!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jan 21, 2015)

casey anne said:


> I remember when I was initially looking at it on the website it was out of stock, but then became available. So hopefully it comes back!!


Casey Anne...you rock!  :lol:


----------



## casey anne (Jan 21, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Casey Anne...you rock!  :lol:


@ look what I just found... http://www.gilt.com/brand/gorjana/product/1086655076-gorjana-gold-mila-pendant-necklace?utm_source=google&amp;utm_medium=CPC&amp;utm_campaign=PLA&amp;gclid=COfG_oCRpsMCFYgAaQodq0kAdg

Good price if you are looking to buy ASAP... maybe you could email Gorjana to see if they plan on getting Mila back in stock?


----------



## H_D (Jan 21, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> LOL
> 
> Yesterday I washed my hair late in the day and used the new Brigigio leave in conditioner, the Beauty Protector Protect and Detangler and then the Bain de Terre argan oil and passion flower hair oil. I was dreaming and smelled mango muffins, then I realized it was my hair. I recommend the combination!!! But I was hungry!


hahaha! Wow, that sounds like quite the tropical concoction! Yum! :lol:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm probably the only one that actually wants all three items: mascara, sea salt spray and makeup remover.  

I don't want any of the extra's.  Always the odd one out.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 21, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I don't want any of the extra's. Always the odd one out.


I generally don't want the BB Plus items either.  While I like the idea of the lip kit (I bought one from Sephora last earlier this year with like 17 products in it), I have most of the products in it already, some in multiple colors.  That makes it much less desirable for me.  Which is good, because I'll save money.

Edit: It's 2015...


----------



## H_D (Jan 21, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I'm probably the only one that actually wants all three items: mascara, sea salt spray and makeup remover.
> 
> I don't want any of the extra's.  Always the odd one out.


I would like the mascara if I didn't already have every kind known to mankind and my cleanser removes all my makeup or else I'd be interested in the makeup remover and I do want the sea salt spray.

And....I don't want any of the extras either- absolutely no interest in them and usually never am.

So you aren't really the odd one out. Or maybe both of us are.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 21, 2015)

I entered that contest by doing all the steps but probably screwed it up.

1. Follow their you-tube channel.- Not a huge sacrifice since I want to watch these sneak peeks. 

2. Thumbs up the video- is anyone going to give it a thumbs down?

3. Tag someone in your comment- don't know anyone on youtube so I tagged a random birchbox unboxing vlogger. Hope that's ok. I was slightly tempted to tag one of the vloggers from Ipsy i.e. Desi Perkins.

Additionally I was interested in the bananas amazing comment regarding the sea salt spray. So my comment was asking if that just means "awesome" or "smells like a banana."


----------



## H_D (Jan 21, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I entered that contest by doing all the steps but probably screwed it up.
> 
> 1. Follow their you-tube channel.- Not a huge sacrifice since I want to watch these sneak peeks.
> 
> ...


I will be interested in their answer! It would probably make a difference to me since while I like eating bananas,  I don't really like smelling like one.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 21, 2015)

MAN! I am READY to sign up for that curated box! Never have I wanted a tuesday to come so much!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jan 21, 2015)

i think ill do mascara, figures this month, the curated box is decorated unlike ones before lol still better than choices last month though


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jan 21, 2015)

Really tempted to resub... but then again, there's so many boxes to sub to, I cant choose!! &gt;.&lt;


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 21, 2015)

Do any of you ladies wear Gorjana gold necklaces or bracelets near constantly, and if so do they keep their color pretty well? I've had a few of them from sub boxes, but never wore them consistently due to worrying it would turn green as it's only plated. 

I really love the Plus options this month and may grab them both if they'll wear well, as they are the type of thing I'd like to wear daily.


----------



## flynt (Jan 21, 2015)

rockhoundluna said:


> Do any of you ladies wear Gorjana gold necklaces or bracelets near constantly, and if so do they keep their color pretty well? I've had a few of them from sub boxes, but never wore them consistently due to worrying it would turn green as it's only plated.
> 
> I really love the Plus options this month and may grab them both if they'll wear well, as they are the type of thing I'd like to wear daily.


I wear my Gorjana necklace that I received from the August 2013 popsugar box around once a week and I haven't had any issues.  I know that's not constant wear but a year and a half is a pretty decent amount of time.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm not excited by any of the options.


----------



## button6004 (Jan 22, 2015)

While I'm tempted by the size of the Marcelle sample, I dont really NEED eye makeup remover.

Not that I need sea salt spray either because I have a bunch of them (sadly a few I dont really love, but I keep them as backups), but I feel like I'm more likely to use the spray than the remover. 

And I'm not brave enough to tempt fate and not pick a sample.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jan 22, 2015)

casey anne said:


> @ look what I just found... http://www.gilt.com/brand/gorjana/product/1086655076-gorjana-gold-mila-pendant-necklace?utm_source=google&amp;utm_medium=CPC&amp;utm_campaign=PLA&amp;gclid=COfG_oCRpsMCFYgAaQodq0kAdg
> 
> Good price if you are looking to buy ASAP... maybe you could email Gorjana to see if they plan on getting Mila back in stock?


Sent Gorjana an email, they said that they do not plan to bring back the Mila   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you for the link, $40 isn't as bad as $80....once again you are amazing!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jan 22, 2015)

There is not one sample choice item that I really want. Everything just seems so ...blah! The Guest Editor box is beautiful but I hate lipgloss and do not need anti-aging stuff. However, I love the Sumita (chai) eyeliner I received last month, and could always use more dry shampoo. I don't know, Birchbox never sends me anything great if I do decide leave everything to chance. Sadly the best box is received was the Lo Bosworth curated box. Maybe it's something I'm doing wrong on my profile? Maybe they hate me? Who knows.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 22, 2015)

If you get this e-mail, don't worry! We figured out it is for Birchbox CANADA but it is getting sent out to some U.S. Subscribers.


----------



## Pixels (Jan 22, 2015)

I got it to, I do have a sub already but not annual so I'm not so sure why I got it myself. I hope they don't raise the price or I'd prob just cancel.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jan 22, 2015)

Just when we all got comfortable with basically paying $4 per box lol.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 22, 2015)

Lately the sample choices have not been great.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 22, 2015)

Wonder if it is a mistake and that is maybe for the new Canadian subscribers?


----------



## cbs73 (Jan 22, 2015)

Shoppergirll said:


> Exactly! I think a lot of people will cancel. My sub is up in May. I have always loved Birchbox but I was already thinking about cancelling before I got this e-mail. I think I am just getting bored with their samples, seems like I keep getting the same types of things. After my annual sub is up ,I will probably take a break.


there are only two things I can think of with this:

1. You somehow got an email by accident for Canadian Birchbox.  I just did some digging and their box costs $14.95 (which includes shipping and handling).  The US Birchbox site has not been updated to reflect the fees and think about this- they just launched all those ads on tv (and I am sure at a pretty penny).  If they were to raise fees, they'd have to re-do the ads.

2. IF it is for US Birchbox, then it will be a trend for all sub services to charge these fees- when I read articles on subscription services for school or whatever, Birchbox is always an industry leader and what they do, the others surely will....besides, if you have a monthly sub, rather than a month to month- they are not going to go ahead and charge you more now.  Who knows, maybe it would be for NEW subscribers only?  Maybe we'd all be grandfathered in somehow?


----------



## cbs73 (Jan 22, 2015)

puppymomofthree said:


> Wonder if it is a mistake and that is maybe for the new Canadian subscribers?


that was my first thought!


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 22, 2015)

Its for Canada, you're right! I don't know how I got it, I'm not in Canada. But, that is a big relief. Thanks!!!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 22, 2015)

Omg don't make me panic like that!


----------



## chaostheory (Jan 22, 2015)

also, the fine print of the email specifically states it's birchbox canada. but I do think they got their mailing lists wrong...I certainly didn't express interest in birchbox canada!


----------



## splash79 (Jan 22, 2015)

Points don't go away if you cancel and later resub, right?  I'm getting a head start on my spring cleaning and I'm just completely overloaded with everything, so I'm thinking of taking a BB break.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 22, 2015)

splash79 said:


> Points don't go away if you cancel and later resub, right? I'm getting a head start on my spring cleaning and I'm just completely overloaded with everything, so I'm thinking of taking a BB break.


Right.  You keep them.  You can even order stuff in the shop and get more points while you're unsubbed.

I do think they expire a year after they're earned, though.


----------



## splash79 (Jan 22, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Right.  You keep them.  You can even order stuff in the shop and get more points while you're unsubbed.
> 
> I do think they expire a year after they're earned, though.


Thank you!  I didn't see the answer to that in the FAQ here and for the life of me, can't find the FAQ on their site.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 22, 2015)

splash79 said:


> Thank you! I didn't see the answer to that in the FAQ here and for the life of me, can't find the FAQ on their site.


Well, I have definitely quit and kept points, though I can't point to where it's mentioned, either.  I just know from experience!  (It was one of the things that made unsubbing and resubbing with 100 point codes attractive.  I racked up Ace status pretty quickly that way.)


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 22, 2015)

I wish that Bee Venom mask would come up as a sample choice. I really want to try it, but I don't want to buy the set of 8 without trying it first.


----------



## H_D (Jan 22, 2015)

I guess I am the odd one out on the bee venom thing. For some reason, I have no interest in putting something on my face that sounds like it may sting as bad as a bee sting!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2015)

It doesn't sting or hurt.  I love the venom products (thanks to my K-Beauty addiction from memebox &amp; beauteque) and bee venom products are great for a lot of skin types.


----------



## splash79 (Jan 22, 2015)

I hope I never get the Bee Venom.  I've never been allergic, but I've started to have mild reactions, when I used to never have them.  The last time was 4-5 years ago and I got stung multiple times on the hand by some thing or things.  My hand started to swell, I felt slightly strange, and now have discoloration where I was stung.  I wouldn't want to risk it, especially on my face.


----------



## isabelfromcali (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm not doing BB Plus for February (low-buy), but that Rent the Runway box looks appealing! Hmmm..!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 23, 2015)

I am highly allergic to bee stings (whole body swells, breathing stops), but not at all to the Korean bee venom products I have tried.  I think they must take out the part of the venom that causes reactions.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 23, 2015)

I want to try the Library of Flowers hand stuff. The tubes look cute but I've already learned my lesson with Camile Beckman not to buy full sized of things I've never smelled.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 23, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I want to try the Library of Flowers hand stuff. The tubes look cute but I've already learned my lesson with Camile Beckman not to buy full sized of things I've never smelled.


Ha! I did that too when the shower gels were 40% off. I'm forcing myself to use them up, but I'm happy they're almost gone.


----------



## H_D (Jan 23, 2015)

puppymomofthree said:


> I am highly allergic to bee stings (whole body swells, breathing stops), but not at all to the Korean bee venom products I have tried.  I think they must take out the part of the venom that causes reactions.


I don't know if they do or not but someone posted there is a warning on the packaging not to use if you are allergic to bee stings. I wouldn't want to risk it personally. I am slightly allergic and I know you can develop a more severe reaction over time.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm all over any new face mask but I'm sitting out on the bee venom. Just looking at the name makes my think of how my face feels with sunburn.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 23, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I want to try the Library of Flowers hand stuff. The tubes look cute but I've already learned my lesson with Camile Beckman not to buy full sized of things I've never smelled.


Camille Beckman can be very hit or miss. I got a bunch of samples from them and many of them did smell like old lady, but I do like Tuscan Honey and Urban Blloom (which isn't on Birchbox).


----------



## casey anne (Jan 23, 2015)

Mystery Sea Salt Spray Sleuthin'(this is under New in the store)

PARLOR by Jeff Chastain Moisturizing Sea Salt Spray


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jan 23, 2015)

Has anyone tried the Royal Apothic or Lollia by Margot Elena hand creams? I really want something pretty enough to leave out on my desk at work.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 23, 2015)

Do we think the cheat for picking a sample will be today??


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 23, 2015)

sarap said:


> Do we think the cheat for picking a sample will be today??


I wouldn't recommend cheating because they will call you out on it.


----------



## H_D (Jan 23, 2015)

casey anne said:


> Mystery Sea Salt Spray Sleuthin'(this is under New in the store)
> 
> PARLOR by Jeff Chastain Moisturizing Sea Salt Spray


Hm, link isn't working for me.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 23, 2015)

H_D said:


> Hm, link isn't working for me.


I didn't link it; I copied/pasted the product name, but it looks like the product isn't actually in the shop yet.


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 23, 2015)

nc42 said:


> I wouldn't recommend cheating because they will call you out on it.


Oh did they catch on in the past few months of people using their old link?? Good to know!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 23, 2015)

rachelshine said:


> Oh did they catch on in the past few months of people using their old link?? Good to know!


Yeah, in November or December I think.  Some of the subscribers contacted customer service after their box did not include the pick your sample item, and birchbox called them out on using a previous month's link.  Some people didn't get the sample, some people got points, and some got their sample separately.  It was a disaster  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## lynni98 (Jan 23, 2015)

lollia smells lovely but it doesn't do a whole lot for me moisturiser wise.



Ziieno said:


> Has anyone tried the Royal Apothic or Lollia by Margot Elena hand creams? I really want something pretty enough to leave out on my desk at work.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 23, 2015)

@ Thanks for the info! Guess I have to be patient :scared:


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jan 23, 2015)

hey ladies need your help, i was thinking of signing my husband up should i do it under a different account or are there any promo codes for starting month to month subscriptions? any help appreciated, thanks   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mascara117827 (Jan 23, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> hey ladies need your help, i was thinking of signing my husband up should i do it under a different account or are there any promo codes for starting month to month subscriptions? any help appreciated, thanks   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have my husband's sub under my account so that I can keep all the points for my purchases. He likes the monthly surprises, but doesn't care enough to buy full sizes of anything. When I got his sub, I used the (now expired?) code for 100 points BBSTORE100, but I also got the annual sub for him (not month to month). I can't recall the constraints of that code.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 23, 2015)

sarap said:


> @ Thanks for the info! Guess I have to be patient :scared:


Yeah, it sucks, but I wanted to warn you before you get burned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 23, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> hey ladies need your help, i was thinking of signing my husband up should i do it under a different account or are there any promo codes for starting month to month subscriptions? any help appreciated, thanks   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I used some of the 100 point codes on the men's accounts and it works, as long as you didn't use it for a women's box previously under the same e-mail address. There's a code out for a bbx man sub (the code is socks).


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 23, 2015)

Did anyone get a notification after inviting a friend? I didn't and I'm not sure if I did it too early or what.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 23, 2015)

Birchbox Plus question. I've reserved the Greer necklace, but haven't gotten a confirmation email. Do they typically send them out immediately?


----------



## casey anne (Jan 23, 2015)

TXSlainte said:


> Birchbox Plus question. I've reserved the Greer necklace, but haven't gotten a confirmation email. Do they typically send them out immediately?


I think it's a couple days usually. I reserved the necklace as well. I bet we get the confirmation email after the cut off date for reserving a Birchbox Plus, which I believe is 1/27.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 23, 2015)

casey anne said:


> I think it's a couple days usually. I reserved the necklace as well. I bet we get the confirmation email after the cut off date for reserving a Birchbox Plus, which I believe is 1/27.


Thanks!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jan 23, 2015)

I tried to reserve the neckllace as soon as I received the email and it was already sold out so I sent an email to BB CS and they basically said that there was nothing they could do about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Jan 23, 2015)

dang when is our box cheats going to work?? I hope BB didn't catch on and stop that from happening. I also hope this month we will be able to see all the box configurations again. I like to see what possibilities are out there and decide if I want to resub for the month on another account. See, it only works to BB's benefit to let us see them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 23, 2015)

H_D said:


> dang when is our box cheats going to work?? I hope BB didn't catch on and stop that from happening. I also hope this month we will be able to see all the box configurations again. I like to see what possibilities are out there and decide if I want to resub for the month on another account. See, it only works to BB's benefit to let us see them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Probably after everyone chooses their PYS


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 23, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> hey ladies need your help, i was thinking of signing my husband up should i do it under a different account or are there any promo codes for starting month to month subscriptions? any help appreciated, thanks   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


BBM10BACK worked for me. 100 points to use in the shop when you sign up, plus the 20 points for the 1-month sub. I didn't try it on yearly or anything. I always do BB Man on my regular account along with my BB Woman sub.


----------



## seagirl (Jan 24, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> I paused and looked....
> 
> Fekkai Blowout
> 
> ...


I wish I could figure out the color of the Sumita!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 24, 2015)

Can points be used toward BB plus items?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 24, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Can points be used toward BB plus items?


Nope!


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 24, 2015)

seagirl said:


> I wish I could figure out the color of the Sumita!


I'm almost wondering if it'll be a chance thing, like you select sumita eye pencil and then you would recieve one of the four (?) different colors currently being sampled. I wonder if they would take into account any color you have already sampled...


----------



## tamberella (Jan 24, 2015)

seagirl said:


> I wish I could figure out the color of the Sumita!





TippyAG said:


> I'm almost wondering if it'll be a chance thing, like you select sumita eye pencil and then you would recieve one of the four (?) different colors currently being sampled. I wonder if they would take into account any color you have already sampled...


It said "Sumita Color Contrast eyeliner in assorted colors" in the guest editor box contents below the video on Birchbox's Web Site.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 24, 2015)

Late, but I finally watched the video, ha. The makeup remover is the clear winner for me. I love them and they are something I literally never get from subs. The curated box is nice things, but all "more of the same" for me.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Jan 24, 2015)

When is sample choice picking day? Just made another account so I can get the already put together box, and also a surprise box. I feel like if I just got the already made box, I'd be missing out on surprises. Rofl. 

But if I can't get ahold of that already put together box, it'll be a waste.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 24, 2015)

AlleeCatt said:


> When is sample choice picking day? Just made another account so I can get the already put together box, and also a surprise box. I feel like if I just got the already made box, I'd be missing out on surprises. Rofl.
> 
> But if I can't get ahold of that already put together box, it'll be a waste.


Jan 26 for Aces, Jan 27 for everyone else. i am going with the curated box too!


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 24, 2015)

Did anyone get the Gorjana necklaces? That is such an awesome deal.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 24, 2015)

I thought about it, because they're cute...but I already have upwards of 30 necklaces so I guess I should save future necklace purchases for truly unique things, haha.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 24, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I thought about it, because they're cute...but I already have upwards of 30 necklaces so I guess I should save future necklace purchases for truly unique things, haha.


Same here! I should probably wear the necklaces I have first.


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 24, 2015)

My account was up for auto-renewal on Feb 1st, and I cancelled this morning.  And then had cancellation remorse.  I just tried to re-sub and it's telling me I am still a subscriber...WUT?  Is it because it's a weekend and BB won't process the cancellation?  I'm 50 shades of confused.

The funny thing is, I'm not even sure why I'm so itchy to get it back again. Probably because of the Brow Zings I have in my cart?  :blush2:    LOL.  I thought I could quit you, BB, but I just can't...


----------



## H_D (Jan 24, 2015)

MrsMeow said:


> My account was up for auto-renewal on Feb 1st, and I cancelled this morning.  And then had cancellation remorse.  I just tried to re-sub and it's telling me I am still a subscriber...WUT?  Is it because it's a weekend and BB won't process the cancellation?  I'm 50 shades of confused.
> 
> The funny thing is, I'm not even sure why I'm so itchy to get it back again. Probably because of the Brow Zings I have in my cart?  :blush2:    LOL.  I thought I could quit you, BB, but I just can't...


You can still make purchases, use your points and use discount codes even though you are not subscribed anymore.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 24, 2015)

MrsMeow said:


> My account was up for auto-renewal on Feb 1st, and I cancelled this morning.  And then had cancellation remorse.  I just tried to re-sub and it's telling me I am still a subscriber...WUT?  Is it because it's a weekend and BB won't process the cancellation?  I'm 50 shades of confused.
> 
> ...


This happened to me when I went from an annual sub to monthly. After several emails asking for help, bb finally realized something was wrong on their end and they had to reset my account to show that I no longer had an active subscription. It took about 5 days for me so I hope you can get someone to help you before the PYS date arrives.


----------



## seagirl (Jan 24, 2015)

MrsMeow said:


> My account was up for auto-renewal on Feb 1st, and I cancelled this morning. And then had cancellation remorse. I just tried to re-sub and it's telling me I am still a subscriber...WUT? Is it because it's a weekend and BB won't process the cancellation? I'm 50 shades of confused.


I was up for renewal on Feb 1st too. About a week ago I got notice and cancelled. Yesterday it finally showed on my account that I am still active but also had the yellow box asking me to resubscribe. I had checked multiple times a day as I wanted to resubscribe on a monthly basis before sample choice came up (that account is ace).

I think you'll be fine, it might just take a few days to process. If you want to pop in on sample choice though, I'd probably call.

Hope that helps!


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 24, 2015)

seagirl said:


> I was up for renewal on Feb 1st too. About a week ago I got notice and cancelled. Yesterday it finally showed on my account that I am still active but also had the yellow box asking me to resubscribe. I had checked multiple times a day as I wanted to resubscribe on a monthly basis before sample choice came up (that account is ace).
> 
> I think you'll be fine, it might just take a few days to process. If you want to pop in on sample choice though, I'd probably call.
> 
> Hope that helps!


This is super helpful.  I'm don't care much about the PYS, so if I don't get to, I'm ok with it.  I'll just keep an eye on it.


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 24, 2015)

H_D said:


> You can still make purchases, use your points and use discount codes even though you are not subscribed anymore.


Oh, I know.  I was just hoping to now take advantage of 2-day shipping because of Aces and the total being over $100 with the sub.  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## H_D (Jan 24, 2015)

MrsMeow said:


> Oh, I know.  I was just hoping to now take advantage of 2-day shipping because of Aces and the total being over $100 with the sub.  :smilehappyyes:


I guess I don't understand- you still keep your aces status and get all the perks, even if you unsubscribe. Maybe I just misunderstand what you mean?


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 24, 2015)

H_D said:


> I guess I don't understand- you still keep your aces status and get all the perks, even if you unsubscribe. Maybe I just misunderstand what you mean?


Yup! You earn points towards Ace and and use in the store when you make store purchases. I haven't had a subscription since last spring, but still earn points and have a progress towards Ace meter if I make purchases. Think of it as an all-around incentive program to continue using Birchbox, regardless of how that's done (subscription or store purchases).


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 24, 2015)

H_D said:


> I guess I don't understand- you still keep your aces status and get all the perks, even if you unsubscribe. Maybe I just misunderstand what you mean?


 Right, but while I get free shipping regardless with Aces, the free 2-days shipping is over $100 (or maybe it's $75?).  I was all excited to get 2-day shipping of the Brow ZIngs with the adding of the sub.  Now it's just regular-old shipping.  It's really not that big of a deal, I was just being silly about it.


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 25, 2015)

I'd aaaaaalmost bite on the curated box, if only we could know the color of the Sumita. With my luck, "assorted" is code for "getting a color I already have," so I think I'm not picking anything this month.


----------



## graquarius (Jan 25, 2015)

Pick your sample is coming up tomorrow ladies!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :lol:      :lol:


----------



## H_D (Jan 25, 2015)

graquarius said:


> Pick your sample is coming up tomorrow ladies!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :lol:      :lol:


Thanks for the reminder! For some reason, I thought it was Tuesday.


----------



## graquarius (Jan 25, 2015)

Actually tomorrow the e-mail goes out to Aces and to anyone who has referred a friend, and then Tuesday to non Aces. 

I have an account that is an Ace and one that's not so I'm going with the curated box pick first and then the salt spray!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't know if this would impact the PYS window, but keep in mind Birchbox is headquartered in NYC. I don't know if the weather may impact them and keep them out of the offices tomorrow. Just wanted to present that as a potentiality.


----------



## H_D (Jan 25, 2015)

yep I am an Ace so mine should be here tomorrow. I am sure even if they can't get to their offices, they have people who probably work remotely and can send out the emails and respond to emails, etc.

 I will pick the moisturizing sea spray if it is still available when I get the email and if I resub on another account, I will take my chances and not pick anything.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Jan 25, 2015)

Still trying to decide if I should pick a sample on one of my accounts. Makeup remover or leave it up to chance??


----------



## graquarius (Jan 25, 2015)

From experience, the boxes where I've selected a sample have been better for me than the ones where I didn't. I prefer to know that if I choose a hair sample for example, I will most likely not receive another hair sample in the same box.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 25, 2015)

I still believe that one sample choice (snooty sample) ends up in the boxes with the best stuff. It's hard to tell now that we can't see all possible box combos. This month I think it will be the sea salt spray. They seemed to spend more time talking about it in the video. But I've gotten two sea salt sprays from Ipsy and neither made me look mermaid-tastic. They just made my hair smell nice. So I'm going with the curated.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 25, 2015)

I love, love, love sea salt sprays but I have sooooo many of them. I don't however have a makeup remover that I am happy with so I think I am going with that choice. I figure BB will likely send me the sea salt spray between now and summer. Right ???? :wub:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 25, 2015)

Dupe post


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 25, 2015)

I think we're long past the days of anyone having to be "in the office" for something like an email to go out, with the ability to schedule tweets, FB posts and emails and the fact that many "office" jobs can be done from anywhere from the park to starbucks. I wouldn't fret that something like snow would disrupt PYS choice emails or responses to/from CS.

I'm an office manager, I kinda "have to be" at the office but even I can do 75% (maybe even more) of my job from my couch at home.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 26, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I think we're long past the days of anyone having to be "in the office" for something like an email to go out, with the ability to schedule tweets, FB posts and emails and the fact that many "office" jobs can be done from anywhere from the park to starbucks. I wouldn't fret that something like snow would disrupt PYS choice emails or responses to/from CS.
> 
> I'm an office manager, I kinda "have to be" at the office but even I can do 75% (maybe even more) of my job from my couch at home.


I agree. Snow would more likely cause a problem with deliveries. It would take  something like an ice storm or hurricane knocking out the power to the servers to mess up sample choice days.


----------



## button6004 (Jan 26, 2015)

I am still struggling between the sea salt spray and the eye makeup remover, but I think I'm leaning sea salt.

I'm too afraid to leave it to chance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 26, 2015)

what time do the emails normally come out?


----------



## artlover613 (Jan 26, 2015)

The time for my two Ace accounts varies greatly. I don't think it makes sense. I've received them between 10am and 3:30pm usually (EST).

The newer account gets the email hours earlier than the other, and one time the older account didn't get it until nighttime.

I'm watching...


----------



## biancardi (Jan 26, 2015)

@@artlover613 thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seagirl (Jan 26, 2015)

Has anybody seen the sample choice email yet? I got an email from Birchbox but it was about the makeup that was sampled in January :-(


----------



## invisiblegirl (Jan 26, 2015)

Seems like they are running a little bit late this morning on the sample picks. Has anyone received the e-mail yet?


----------



## invisiblegirl (Jan 26, 2015)

seagirl said:


> Has anybody seen the sample choice email yet? I got an email from Birchbox but it was about the makeup that was sampled in January :-(





seagirl said:


> Has anybody seen the sample choice email yet? I got an email from Birchbox but it was about the makeup that was sampled in January :-(


Sorry we posted about the same time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tamberella (Jan 26, 2015)

No email yet....


----------



## H_D (Jan 26, 2015)

not the  PYS email yet


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jan 26, 2015)

Nothing yet for me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lanai12 (Jan 26, 2015)

I love sea salt spats but I have a number of them to use up so I don't think I will pick that one. I am leaning towards the eye makeup remover but my fear is they will send out mascara in the same boxes as the remover. Birchbox please don't send me mascara!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 26, 2015)

I am leaving work to take my dog out now.  I am certain that precisely 10 seconds after I stand up from my desk, the sample choice e-mail will come.  (I have one Ace account, for which I have not yet received the e-mail.)


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 26, 2015)

I have been stalking my inbox all morning long. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope I don't have to wait until night time.


----------



## BriBaybee (Jan 26, 2015)

I usually don't post but just thought I would let everyone waiting for emails know that early sample choice is tomorrow. It says at the bottom of the sneak peak video that it's the 27th.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 26, 2015)

@@BriBaybee is right. Here is a quote from the Feb sample choice reveal video.

"If you’re a subscriber, keep an eye on your email inbox January 28 to choose your sample or select the specially curated box. Supplies are limited, so don’t dally! If you’d rather not to choose a sample, don't worry: We’ll create a great box for you based on your profile.

SAMPLE CHOICE EARLY ACCESS! All Birchbox Aces will automatically get early access to sample choice, and everyone else can also get early access by referring friends! Here's how: Simply enter at least one friend's email address on your Birchbox refer-a-friend page by January 25. And that's it—you're in! You'll get your sample choice email on January 27—one day earlier than everyone else."


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 26, 2015)

BriBaybee said:


> I usually don't post but just thought I would let everyone waiting for emails know that early sample choice is tomorrow. It says at the bottom of the sneak peak video that it's the 27th.


You know where I think the confusion came in?  In the e-mail where they sent the link to the video, it says refer friends by 1/26.  So people (including me) are remembering the date 1/26 from that.  But it makes sense to have that one day before the early sample choice cutoff time, so they'd be able to process everything correctly.


----------



## H_D (Jan 26, 2015)

ha! I thought I had read it was Tuesday at the earliest for Aces! I am not going crazy after all (well...that can still be debated...).


----------



## Kmessenger (Jan 26, 2015)

This is what shows up if you click the link from their Facebook page with the sample choice sneak peek video:


----------



## seagirl (Jan 26, 2015)

Drats! Then that's my problem. LOL well at least that saves me running to my phone for every single email today. Thanks @@BriBaybee !


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 26, 2015)

I was thinking it was today too. It came up in a FB swap group I belong to and someone claiming to be from BB posted saying, yup emails will be tomorrow.


----------



## liilak (Jan 26, 2015)

(oops wrong thread)


----------



## Toby Burke (Jan 26, 2015)

No PYS email yet (have been stalking my email like crazy) - Last month I got it around 10am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DoubleShot (Jan 26, 2015)

So...no PYS email today? Hopefully they post something on FB within the next few hours.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jan 26, 2015)

@ @@DoubleShot

@@naturalactions posted that on the YouTube video they originally stated emails were going out tomorrow, deadline to sign up for pys was Yesterday.


----------



## DoubleShot (Jan 26, 2015)

mayra3 said:


> @ @@DoubleShot
> 
> @@naturalactions posted that on the YouTube video they originally stated emails were going out tomorrow, deadline to sign up for pys was Yesterday.


Is that for Aces, or regular subscribers?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 26, 2015)

Aces the 27th, everyone else the 28th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DoubleShot (Jan 26, 2015)

Ah! Silly me. I can never keep up. Thanks.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 26, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I think we're long past the days of anyone having to be "in the office" for something like an email to go out, with the ability to schedule tweets, FB posts and emails and the fact that many "office" jobs can be done from anywhere from the park to starbucks. I wouldn't fret that something like snow would disrupt PYS choice emails or responses to/from CS.
> 
> I'm an office manager, I kinda "have to be" at the office but even I can do 75% (maybe even more) of my job from my couch at home.


Yup.  I think they were working from home when Hurricane Sandy hit.  I remember them definitely kicking @$$ in the way they handled everything during that storm.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 26, 2015)

I was all ready to be offended that I hadn't received my PYS email, lol. Glad to know that I didn't miss out. Oh and it would be so great if they would send my January Plus Sweatshirt. It's getting beyond ridiculous at this point.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 26, 2015)

jesemiaud said:


> I was all ready to be offended that I hadn't received my PYS email, lol. Glad to know that I didn't miss out. Oh and it would be so great if they would send my January Plus Sweatshirt. It's getting beyond ridiculous at this point.


Yeah that's ridiculous and I hope they send your sweatshirt ASAP.  I'm glad that I listened to my gut and changed my mind about it before they billed me.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 26, 2015)

jesemiaud said:


> I was all ready to be offended that I hadn't received my PYS email, lol. Glad to know that I didn't miss out. Oh and it would be so great if they would send my January Plus Sweatshirt. It's getting beyond ridiculous at this point.


WHAT! That is ridiculous.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Toby Burke (Jan 26, 2015)

mayra3 said:


> @ @@DoubleShot
> 
> @@naturalactions posted that on the YouTube video they originally stated emails were going out tomorrow, deadline to sign up for pys was Yesterday.


Oops I posted without reading first - thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jb3480 (Jan 26, 2015)

Does anybody know which of the Sumita eyeliners we're likely to get, based on what's been going out lately in the boxes?  I've never received one but I'm thinking about that curated box, unless it's guaranteed to be lime green or something.


----------



## angienharry (Jan 27, 2015)

Decisions, decisions. I have no clue what I'm going to pick this month, I'm somewhat interested in all of them.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jan 27, 2015)

jb3480 said:


> Does anybody know which of the Sumita eyeliners we're likely to get, based on what's been going out lately in the boxes?  I've never received one but I'm thinking about that curated box, unless it's guaranteed to be lime green or something.


It's being sent in "assorted colors". My guess is they have a bin of several colors all mixed together, and they just grab one randomly to throw in each box.


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 27, 2015)

jb3480 said:


> Does anybody know which of the Sumita eyeliners we're likely to get, based on what's been going out lately in the boxes? I've never received one but I'm thinking about that curated box, unless it's guaranteed to be lime green or something.


I'm pretty sure it's gonna be one from this collection:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/sumita-color-contrast-eyeliner-kit

But I'm also sure they wouldn't resist sending out more of those like greens if they "ran out"


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 27, 2015)

Still no email. Wtf?


----------



## Toby Burke (Jan 27, 2015)

peril said:


> Still no email. Wtf?


Nothing here in Texas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jan 27, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> Nothing here in Texas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nothing here in Colorado either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 27, 2015)

Nada in Arizona either, womp!


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

Nothing in upstate NY.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Jan 27, 2015)

C'mon Birchbox! I need to get on with my day, since I did this yesterday as well, due to misinformation! Ugh!!!


----------



## roxymama (Jan 27, 2015)

Nor Chicago area.


----------



## SouthernSass (Jan 27, 2015)

I usually have mine by 11 and the other two accounts come around 3pm.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 27, 2015)

As I said yesterday when I was wrong about the date, I *know* the e-mail for my Ace account will come when I'm driving home to walk the dog.  And, as pathetic as it is, I will log onto my computer at home to check for the e-mail before I leave to come back to work.


----------



## Sunfish (Jan 27, 2015)

jb3480 said:


> Does anybody know which of the Sumita eyeliners we're likely to get, based on what's been going out lately in the boxes? I've never received one but I'm thinking about that curated box, unless it's guaranteed to be lime green or something.


In general I think it is pretty random. And unlike some brands wherein there may only be a few options - especially in smaller sizes -there are at least 10 or so colors sold of the "mini" size on the birchbox site (sold in set of 3 or 4 in various combinations).

For what it's worth, my mom &amp; I both received blue ones in our welcome boxes this/last month (jan). We both rec'd gift subs &amp; didn't get our existing accounts linked w/ the new gift subs prior to the welcome boxes being set in stone. It's actually a really nice creamy liner &amp; does better in my water line than many; not perfect by any means, but not bad.

I never would have chosen blue for myself - I have blue/grey eyes so wouldn't have thought it a great option - but I actually like it on me more than I would have expected. My mom, who is quite the minimalist in re: to make-up, isn't thrilled w/ the blue but is okay enough w/ it that she's keeping it rather than passing it on to me And she likes the formula so much that she said she may buy one in another more neutral shade...a huge compliment as in 3 yrs she has only purchased 2 other items from her boxes.

Hope this helps!

melissa


----------



## carothcj (Jan 27, 2015)

Still no email for either of my accounts


----------



## Sunfish (Jan 27, 2015)

roxymama said:


> Question: If I received my subscription as a gift (from my husband...we use the exact same credit card) does that mean I cannot do PLUS items?
> 
> It says I have to be a subscriber even though I am signed into my account. Anyone have history with this?
> 
> I'm not going to get any PLUS items this month, but for future months if I see something I really want.


Roxy et al-

I had the same issue (re: not being able to add a plus item on a gifted sub) &amp; I called them about the issue a few days ago. Here's the scoop. The problem is that w/ a gifted sub there is technically no active payment method on your subscription account that is authorized to be billed. One would think/ hope that having a payment method saved your account from purchases &amp;/or past subs that weren't gifted would solve the issue &amp; that you could simple check a box, or even send an email or make a call, to okay the payment method for any plus options moving forward, etc but unfortunately not. Instead the way to resolve the issue is to purchase a I've month subscription for yourself w/ whatever method of payment you want used for any plus items you choose to add; this then puts an active "subscription payment method" on your sub account &amp; resolves the issue. It's not ideal as it obviously means you have to fork over $10 in order to make a gift sub work properly, something I do have a problem w/ on principle, but I choose my battles &amp; opted for this to not be one if them. The box that you purchase will simply be sent to you the month after your gifted sub ends, though do remember - if you then don't want to keep receiving a monthly box - that you will then have to cancel your subscription (or else you will then be billed monthly after that).

I did do the above &amp; was then able to reserve a necklace. Obviously I can't yet say whether I will receive everything as promised, that the box I purchased will indeed be added on when my gift sub runs out rather than being sent as a duplicate this month, etc but fingers crossed. (I'll post again if anything goes wrong.)

I don't know for certain but I'm guessing that if I had really pressed the issue re: it being wrong to make someone pay in order to fully use a gifted sub they would have figured out a way for me to purchase an add-on via phone but then it would be something I would have to call/ email about any month I wanted a plus item. That might be never again but I decided it was just easier to fork out the $10 b/c if I did really want something in a future month having to call/ email each time would drive be bonkers, not to mention it wouldn't work at all for items that run out super quickly.

Hope the info helps!

melissa


----------



## jb3480 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the info about the Sumita liners!  I think I'm gonna pick that curated box if my PYS email ever arrives...  I hate not having any surprises but the liner, the Balm gloss, the Not Soap Radio bodywash and the cleanser all sound interesting, and I've never liked 4/5 of the samples in my regular random box before.


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 27, 2015)

My old PYS link is still loading the PYS for January, no email yet for Feb. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

ETA: I just remembered about the snowstorm going on back east. I wonder if this is messing things up with the emails not going out yet.


----------



## girlwithclass (Jan 27, 2015)

Just saw this on Twitter:


----------



## tamberella (Jan 27, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> Nothing here in Texas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Another Texan!!!!Nothing here either!


----------



## graquarius (Jan 27, 2015)

girlwithclass said:


> Just saw this on Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting us know!! So I guess we will probably receive the e-mail around 6 p.m. or later for Aces.

I was right in that originally we were supposed to get the Pick Your Sample e-mail on the 26th. Found a post from Birchbox where they accepted that they had to move it back a day to the 27th and now they're delaying it...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 27, 2015)

Bummer! I'm guessing they had a lot of complaints about it going out during the day while people are working...


----------



## Toby Burke (Jan 27, 2015)

tamberella said:


> AnotherTexan!!!!Nothing here either!


Hopefully, we will get it tonight. Where do you live? I'm 40 miles outside of Houston city limits.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunfish (Jan 27, 2015)

jb3480 said:


> Thanks for the info about the Sumita liners! I think I'm gonna pick that curated box if my PYS email ever arrives... I hate not having any surprises but the liner, the Balm gloss, the Not Soap Radio bodywash and the cleanser all sound interesting, and I've never liked 4/5 of the samples in my regular random box before.


You're more than welcome! I'm going to try for that box also. I REALLY want the balm lippie - theBalm was just on Hautelook so prior to purchasing some things I was watching/reading some reviews of items of theirs I was less familiar with &amp; a youtuber I watch/ like a lot (kathleenlights) gives them rave reviews, w/ the included color being one of her faves. Even aside from that it's one of two shades from the collection I would normally gravitate toward so I'm super stoked to try it; I'm not a huge fan of glosses w/out much pigment but from what I've seen this one is one w/ decent pigmentation. I figure - fingers crossed - that I'll get a diff liner shade (but even if it's the same I'd prefer a back up of a good product over something I'd rather not have at all!) I use dry shampoo some but not tons so love trying new ones in smaller sizes. I have more body wash already than anyone should but compared to many other things it is something I at least know I can/ will use. Not so excited about the cleanser as I already really like the one I'm currently using but def not the worst thing either...I'd much prefer it over a random foil packet or a perfume I don't like (I'm super picky in that category, aka I prefer more natural/ essential oil based scents), but that's far more info than anyone needed to know!

Fingers crossed though that I get that box. I have a Bible study meeting tonight from 6:45-9 so am hoping the email doesn't get sent @ 6:46. I'm already pondering what the most strategic time would be to "step out to the restroom"? I'm thinking halfway through...Am I horrible or what? Hopefully God has a sense of humor? We'll see if I actually do so in the moment. Or even better my email will arrive before. Obviously NOT the end of the world regardless but it us far more enjoyable to "stress" about these sorts if things than deal with the real problems/ difficulties of life, no?


----------



## tamberella (Jan 27, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> Hopefully, we will get it tonight. Where do you live? I'm 40 miles outside of Houston city limits.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I live about 20 miles south of San Antonio.  I can't believe how hot it is here today.  It's supposed to be 76 degrees this afternoon and they are having a blizzard in New York!  Crazy weather!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sunfish said:


> You're more than welcome! I'm going to try for that box also. I REALLY want the balm lippie - theBalm was just on Hautelook so prior to purchasing some things I was watching/reading some reviews of items of theirs I was less familiar with &amp; a youtuber I watch/ like a lot (kathleenlights) gives them rave reviews, w/ the included color being one of her faves. Even aside from that it's one of two shades from the collection I would normally gravitate toward so I'm super stoked to try it; I'm not a huge fan of glosses w/out much pigment but from what I've seen this one is one w/ decent pigmentation. I figure - fingers crossed - that I'll get a diff liner shade (but even if it's the same I'd prefer a back up of a good product over something I'd rather not have at all!) I use dry shampoo some but not tons so love trying new ones in smaller sizes. I have more body wash already than anyone should but compared to many other things it is something I at least know I can/ will use. Not so excited about the cleanser as I already really like the one I'm currently using but def not the worst thing either...I'd much prefer it over a random foil packet or a perfume I don't like (I'm super picky in that category, aka I prefer more natural/ essential oil based scents), but that's far more info than anyone needed to know!
> 
> Fingers crossed though that I get that box. I have a Bible study meeting tonight from 6:45-9 so am hoping the email doesn't get sent @ 6:46. I'm already pondering what the most strategic time would be to "step out to the restroom"? I'm thinking halfway through...Am I horrible or what? Hopefully God has a sense of humor? We'll see if I actually do so in the moment. Or even better my email will arrive before. Obviously NOT the end of the world regardless but it us far more enjoyable to "stress" about these sorts if things than deal with the real problems/ difficulties of life, no?


If you miss out on your PYS during Bible study, maybe that just means God has seen all the box combos and has different plans for your box?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 27, 2015)

So, this was just posted in the Birchbloggers group on FB:

_Hi! I just wanted to let you all know that sample choice was pushed back one day. Aces and refer-a-friend emails are going out later this afternoon and all other emails will go out tomorrow smile emoticon -- Julia, Social Media at Birchbox_

...but I thought it was always supposed to be today for Aces?


----------



## girlwithclass (Jan 27, 2015)

graquarius said:


> Thanks for letting us know!! So I guess we will probably receive the e-mail around 6 p.m. or later for Aces.
> 
> I was right in that originally we were supposed to get the Pick Your Sample e-mail on the 26th. Found a post from Birchbox where they accepted that they had to move it back a day to the 27th and now they're delaying it...


I had a feeling this was the case! I was thinking "I swear I'm not crazy.. they said the 26th originally, right??!.." hahaha


----------



## Toby Burke (Jan 27, 2015)

tamberella said:


> I live about 20 miles south of San Antonio. I can't believe how hot it is here today. It's supposed to be 76 degrees this afternoon and they are having a blizzard in New York! Crazy weather!


I know. Our high is 77 today and next week it's back in the 50s - that's Texas weather for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Jan 27, 2015)

I had no plans earlier in the day and of course plans this afternoon/night, so I will probably be gone when emails go out. I don't think I'll be home until after 10, but hopefully I won't miss out on the curated box. It seems like a popular choice this month (i'm still having a bit of FOMO by knowing what I'm getting and not knowing the other options...but to be guaranteed 3 items I REALLY want and two that I would like to try, I can't imagine there could be any regular box that would be that exciting for me. I don't think I've ever had a box that I REALLY wanted more than 2 items and those boxes were usually 2 items I really wanted and 3 that I was MEH about)


----------



## Sunfish (Jan 27, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> So, this was just posted in the Birchbloggers group on FB:
> 
> _Hi! I just wanted to let you all know that sample choice was pushed back one day. Aces and refer-a-friend emails are going out later this afternoon and all other emails will go out tomorrow smile emoticon_ -- Julia, Social Media at Birchbox
> 
> ...but I thought it was always supposed to be today for Aces?


The reason for all of the confusion, understandably so, is that in fact BOTH sets of dates (26th/27th &amp; 27th/28th) were said in official Birchbox communications. On the website in the general FAQs/ info re: sample choice it says the 26th/27th...in a general monthly sense, not specifically attached to January. However in the video announcing the choices for the month it states January 27th/28th. No wonder so many were/are confused! Obviously the month-specific info is the more updated source (aka the video) but either they have changed the dates moving forward or it is a just this month thing. Either way they should have (&amp; at least now should) change/update the info on the site so that it isn't contradictory...either to the exact correct dates or simply to give a range of dates &amp; say that it varies a bit &amp; will be specified w/ a given month's sample reveal/announcement info.Hope this helps!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 27, 2015)

Tonight?

Ugh I'll probably be at yoga when they go out, how the hell am I supposed to concentrate on my headstand when I'm anxiously awaiting my PYS emails?

Oh did ya'll see the RTR box contents:




And they still didn't identify the sea salt spray:


----------



## tamberella (Jan 27, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Tonight?
> 
> Ugh I'll probably be at yoga when they go out, how the hell am I supposed to concentrate on my headstand when I'm anxiously awaiting my PYS emails?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunfish (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting the additional (more specific) info. Nice that they specified the liner color in the RTR box but grrrrrrr...that's the one I rec'd last month. Still think I may go w/ that box &amp; I am more excited that the cleanser is in fact a scrub.

Thanks again!

P.S. Where did you find the more detailed info? (The only places I know to look still have the original/ less specific info.) not a huge deal...just curious!


----------



## casey anne (Jan 27, 2015)

The sea salt spray was up in the shop for a bit last week. I posted the name a few pages back.

Found it - PARLOR by Jeff Chastain Moisturizing Sea Salt Spray

Keep in mind the link goes to a Page Not Found on the website.


----------



## liilak (Jan 27, 2015)

Super cute boxes this month!  I love saving the boxes but I'm running out of things to store in them.


----------



## Sunfish (Jan 27, 2015)

liilak said:


> Super cute boxes this month! I love saving the boxes but I'm running out of things to store in them.


Very true! They can make nice gift boxes also but w/ them now being different every month I find myself wanting to keep them all!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 27, 2015)

DragonChick said:


> ETA: I just remembered about the snowstorm going on back east. I wonder if this is messing things up with the emails not going out yet.


Nope, I called them this morning and got an answer. I also got a response via e-mail today.


----------



## pearldrop (Jan 27, 2015)

Rent the Runway box content:
BOX INCLUDES:
1. theBalm® Read My Lips™ - Bam! oh-so-shiny gloss tinted a vivid rose
2. Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner - Raina supersmooth wax pencil in a flattering navy blue

3. derma e® Anti-Wrinkle Vitamin A Glycolic Scrub all-natural, skin-perfecting exfoliator

4. Not Soap, Radio Body Wash - The Stuff that Cupid dips his arrows in richly foaming gel with a blackberry-vanilla scent

5. Fekkai Blowout Hair Refresher Dry Shampoo colorless spritz that absorbs oil and perks up hair

They're setting up the page. Hopefully soon we, Aces, will start receiving our e-mails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: Numbered the items =)


----------



## jb3480 (Jan 27, 2015)

Navy eyeliner, I'm in!  Might be awful with my blue eyes but at least it's not lime green or another black liner (although I love my Noir liner that I chose as PYS a few months back).


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jan 27, 2015)

jb3480 said:


> Navy eyeliner, I'm in!  Might be awful with my blue eyes but at least it's not lime green or another black liner (although I love my Noir liner that I chose as PYS a few months back).


I loved the Noir liner too!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm not an ace. I was so close and then at the end of the year it was erased and I had to start all over again. I hope the curated box is still around tomorrow.

I just got 2 beauty blenders for $4.78! So excited to try it. I used my 9 month code combined with $20 in points.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jan 27, 2015)

So I guess I'll be at the opera when PYS emails come out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank goodness for intermission!


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm not an ace and i invited a friend but I dunno if they'll send me the email or not.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 27, 2015)

Aww nuts, I was all decided on the rtr box but I already have the navy and hate the dry shampoo and now I just don't know. Gaaah decisions...


----------



## roxymama (Jan 27, 2015)

Not an Ace, but I sent two referrals in January.  So now I just wait and see if I get an email tonight.  Now that I know the Sumita is probably Navy color I HAVE TO HAVE IT!  

A navy eyeliner is on my list of things I want to get this year.  So picking that box would be my version of picking my sample I guess.

If the box is sold out I will try for the makeup remover and then hope for the best.


----------



## liilak (Jan 27, 2015)

RTR and makeup remover for me!  Now if the email will come...


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

meggpi said:


> Aww nuts, I was all decided on the rtr box but I already have the navy and hate the dry shampoo and now I just don't know. Gaaah decisions...


You've tried the dry shampoo already? I swear i just saw a review on refinery29 or cosmo saying it was a product to try in 2015.


----------



## roxymama (Jan 27, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> You've tried the dry shampoo already? I swear i just saw a review on refinery29 or cosmo saying it was a product to try in 2015.


The dry shampoo was in the Target fall beauty box.  I have it in my cabinet right now.  It was pretty good, but after about 5 uses I couldn't get it to spray anymore.  I thought it was a dud as my bestie's works great still and she uses it a lot more than I do.  She'll get this one if I choose this box.  (It looks fine in my auburn hair too as I know some people are concerned about dry shampoo colors)


----------



## pearldrop (Jan 27, 2015)

Before becoming an Ace I was referring and getting my sample choice e-mails 1 day early, so @@kittenbiscuits @@roxymama you will definitely get your e-mails early, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 27, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> You've tried the dry shampoo already? I swear i just saw a review on refinery29 or cosmo saying it was a product to try in 2015.


Yea it is def not a new product, although I guess it could be trending or something. I also got it in a Target box. When I heard blowout spray I didn't make the connection and thought it light be a different kind of product. I use dry shampoo here and there and I didn't think it was nearly as effective as its more affordable counterparts.


----------



## DoubleShot (Jan 27, 2015)

*refreshes email 5000 times* 

PYS, where for art thou?


----------



## H_D (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting the update from Twitter about when the PYS emails will go out! Just got home and was worried when I didn't see the email.

Has anyone tried the box links this month to see if they are going to let us look at all configurations or are we SOL on that little peek from here on out?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamara76 (Jan 27, 2015)

For some reason, I did not receive my ACE early access PYS email last month and had to call to reserve my R &amp; R box, so when I didn't receive my email, I just assumed there was a problem with my acct.  I called around 1pm CST and the CS rep told me they had to delay the emails due to the winter storm in NY. She wasn't sure exactly when they would go out...


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 27, 2015)

Still stalking my email like the rest of you all...


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jan 27, 2015)

I just signed up for Bircbox today! I have a free month on my other sub which costs more, so by my math, I'm saving money!  

I also signed up because of the $10 of free points and two bonus samples code. Ipsy really let me down, so I'm hoping Birchbox will be better for the same price bracket. I'm mostly just planning on signing up, getting a month or two of points, and putting them towards something nice, like the beauty blender duo. I may stick around if I really like it though.

What's all this PYS stuff though? Pick your samples? Are we supposed to be getting an email? I probably wont since I signed up so late. Wow, awfully hectic for not even being February yet. Birchboxies have a lively time, huh?


----------



## tamberella (Jan 27, 2015)

My email just showed up but when I click on Take your pick now.  It brings me to January sample choice.  What the heck Birchbox?????  They really are messed up this month.

Is anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 27, 2015)

I just got one account's email. Waiting on the other...


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 27, 2015)

Mine was for Feb.



tamberella said:


> My email just showed up but when I click on Take your pick now.  It brings me to January sample choice.  What the heck Birchbox?????  They really are messed up this month.
> 
> Is anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 27, 2015)

I just got my email. I picked the rent the runway box.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Jan 27, 2015)

I got mine (4:00 p.m. PST).  I chose the makeup remover.  Hoping it's a good choice.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 27, 2015)

Gimme my email birchbox.  I'm an ace and I don't want to do the cheat b/c that will screw me over.


----------



## Toby Burke (Jan 27, 2015)

I got mine around 6pm CST and got the confirmation email about 15min later - so happy I got the Runway box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My 2nd will be left to chance - did that last month and I got a great box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 27, 2015)

tamberella said:


> My email just showed up but when I click on Take your pick now.  It brings me to January sample choice.  What the heck Birchbox?????  They really are messed up this month.
> 
> Is anyone else having the same problem?


No, mine worked.  Can you still call CS this late? 

I reserved the curated box for the 1st time since they started the Sample Choice.  It kind of ruins the surprise of it all, but I know I'll like at least 3 of the 5 samples.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 27, 2015)

nc42 said:


> Gimme my email birchbox.  I'm an ace and I don't want to do the cheat b/c that will screw me over.


This!...and the cheat isn't working :blush:


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 27, 2015)

Got an email at 7pm EST on my second sub (not ACE, but I referred a friend to get early access). Picked the Rent the Runway box! 

Now waiting on my ACE sub to get an email...


----------



## Trixie Belden (Jan 27, 2015)

Maaannnn!!  I'm sitting here frantically refreshing my email.  This is my first month as an Ace and I'm super scared the RTR box will be gone.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 27, 2015)

Just got my e-mail! Woo-hoo!

I hope that you all get yours within the next few minutes and get your picks before they sell out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm not picking anything, but I'm still annoyed that my e-mail hasn't come yet!


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 27, 2015)

It came for me.... I got my curated box!


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 27, 2015)

Just got my other account's email. Woot!

Nothing was sold out yet, when I made this pick.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2015)

still no email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

Nothing in Upstate NY.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 27, 2015)

None for me  I don't even know what I'm picking...maybe the makeup remover or the box.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jan 27, 2015)

Just got my three pys emails, two ace accounts and one regular I use specifically for curated boxes. I may be the only person here that loves having one set box a month lol.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 27, 2015)

No email. I keep refreshing my inbox and getting more and more annoyed.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ugh, come on Birchbox! I am so impatient  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Boadicea (Jan 27, 2015)

I got the PYS email at 4 pm pacific time. I picked the eye makeup remover. It was hard deciding between that and the box. But I picked the remover because I have only been with birch box a few months and want to see how well they keep matching me to products.


----------



## BriBaybee (Jan 27, 2015)

Got my email at 4:20pm PST. Got rent the runway box. I'm excited this is my first curated box !


----------



## pearldrop (Jan 27, 2015)

Grrr! I still did not receive my e-mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Last month's page is there, ready to be used but I do not want to face the consequences. Come on Birchbox!


----------



## liilak (Jan 27, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Grrr! I still did not receive my e-mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Last month's page is there, ready to be used but I do not want to face the consequences. Come on Birchbox!


Me either  Grrr.


----------



## sayswhoo (Jan 27, 2015)

I thought I was going to pick the sea salt spray but then I found out it is also a leave in conditioner and I have tons of that stuff already. I like dry shampoo and that navy eyeliner pushed me toward the RTR box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluturtle (Jan 27, 2015)

Still no email for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jan 27, 2015)

I selectEd the eye makeup remover on one account and the sea salt spray on another. We shall see what this mystery brand is.....


----------



## tamberella (Jan 27, 2015)

LuckyMoon said:


> No, mine worked.  Can you still call CS this late?
> 
> I reserved the curated box for the 1st time since they started the Sample Choice.  It kind of ruins the surprise of it all, but I know I'll like at least 3 of the 5 samples.


 I called customer service and they could not get it to work on my account either.  She said she would record my choice, the sea salt spray.  I said, Will I get a confirmation email and she said yes.  She sent me an confirmation email from customer service.  I asked why it wasn't working and she gave me the same reply that I can rest assured she recorded my choice.  I thought that was weird and so I said so you aren't going to answer me?  She said there was some problem with the system on my account and they were working on it.  Why do I have the feeling I'm not going to get my Sea Salt Spray???


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2015)

I just contacted them and they just reserved the rent the runway box for me.   If I don't get it, I have her written email stating that she reserved it for me, so hopefully that is that.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 27, 2015)

tamberella said:


> I called customer service and they could not get it to work on my account either.  She said she would record my choice, the sea salt spray.  I said, Will I get a confirmation email and she said yes.  She sent me an confirmation email from customer service.  I asked why it wasn't working and she gave me the same reply that I can rest assured she recorded my choice.  I thought that was weird and so I said so you aren't going to answer me?  She said there was some problem with the system on my account and they were working on it.  Why do I have the feeling I'm not going to get my Sea Salt Spray???


That's so weird. At least you didn't have to wait til tomorrow to call them.

I hope you get your sea salt spray!


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow I'm super excited for Feb now that I'm getting the RTR box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Trixie Belden (Jan 27, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I just contacted them and they just reserved the rent the runway box for me.   If I don't get it, I have her written email stating that she reserved it for me, so hopefully that is that.


We can do that?  I had no idea.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2015)

Trixie Belden said:


> We can do that?  I had no idea.


I just went into the contact area in BB and asked them to confirm (whatever it is I am choosing).    I still have no email, btw.  I figured - I am an ACE and I should have received the email to PYS by now.  I also have missed out with PYS because I never got the email.   So, this month I really wanted the RTR box and I just asked them.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jan 27, 2015)

I finally got the PYS email! I've had zero success getting them until this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I reserved the salt spray.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## graquarius (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeayyyyy managed to reserve the Curated box on one account and the Sea Salt Spray in the other. So excited   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :lol:      :wub:


----------



## bluturtle (Jan 27, 2015)

I emailed Ops to snag the RTR box. I really want The Balm lipgloss!


----------



## IffB (Jan 27, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I just went into the contact area in BB and asked them to confirm (whatever it is I am choosing). I still have no email, btw. I figured - I am an ACE and I should have received the email to PYS by now. I also have missed out with PYS because I never got the email. So, this month I really wanted the RTR box and I just asked them.


Same, just emailed them asking to please reserve me an eye makeup remover, as I did not receive an email. Received confirmation in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Sunfish (Jan 27, 2015)

Grrrr. I am SO frustrated...still no email after 8pm (I'm in ohio). I don't but some people go to bed @ 9. Generally I try to stay offline about then myself. This is ridiculous! Perhaps I will email them to try to reserve the RTR box that way....worth a shot I suppose.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jan 27, 2015)

I received my PYS email at exactly 7 p.m. EST for those who are still waiting.  I was on the fence, but I ended up reserving the curated Rent the Runway box, because I'd really like to try the blackberry-vanilla Not Soap, Radio body wash.  Sounds like it will smell delicious!

I also added the Home Sweet Homespun Limited Edition Box, because it is right up my alley.  Comfy socks, cookie mix, and cute little gift tags for homemade baked goods? Sold! I've been a BB subscriber for 2 years, and this will be my first LE box. Excited!


----------



## Trixie Belden (Jan 27, 2015)

I sent an email and got a reply from "Gabby" telling me that they still have all the options, including the RTR box left and to please email her ASAP to reserve my pick.  No confirmation yet, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Trixie Belden (Jan 27, 2015)

Aaaand, just got my confirmation email!  I'm so grateful y'all clued me in that I could email them about it instead of waiting and waiting (and the original PYS email still hasnt' come)


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

Gave up and called CS. I don't know why I want this box so bad. :wub:


----------



## pearldrop (Jan 27, 2015)

liilak said:


> Me either  Grrr.


I just went through the CS route and got my confirmation in 10 minutes. Did you try e-mailing them? Here is the link I used https://support.birchbox.com/hc/en-us/requests/new

Good luck.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 27, 2015)

Gabby helped me as well. It's 7:15pm in WI and no pick your sample email for me.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 27, 2015)

No PYS email for me.  Am about to head to the gym and will be there for a few hours so it will be interesting to see if it comes in.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 27, 2015)

I haven't gotten an email on my main account, but I did on the account that I constantly unsub and resub. I wasn't expecting to get a PYS email on that account since I just did the unsub/resub for points yesterday. I went ahead and reserved the RTR box on that account. We'll see if I get it. If not, it's not too big of a deal. I really just wanted the Not Soap, Radio bath gel.


----------



## Megan27ist (Jan 27, 2015)

I got tired of waiting and just emailed them.  Last month I didn't get an email at all.  In less than 5 minutes, I had a response that said my choice was recorded.  I highly suggest that anyone expecting an email today that doesn't want to wait/can't wait for their email to come, to just email them.

Edit: And of course, now my email comes!


----------



## sweetietaa (Jan 27, 2015)

someone help me decide:  box or eye makeup remover.


----------



## Megan27ist (Jan 27, 2015)

How much of the stuff in the box to you like and expect to use?


----------



## JenTX (Jan 27, 2015)

I only got a PYS email for one of my accounts although they are both ace. So I just went into my old email from December for my other account and reserved through that email. I have received confirmation emails for both (even though the second PYS email still hasn't come through)


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 27, 2015)

sweetietaa said:


> someone help me decide:  box or eye makeup remover.


box! box! box!


----------



## SaraP (Jan 27, 2015)

My psy email came 5:30p;m (California) I picked the box because I like dry shampoo, the shower gel sounds good and I love lippies.


----------



## roxymama (Jan 27, 2015)

Got my email and reserved the curated box. Now I have FOMO about other samples. But I'm still happy with my choice!


----------



## jb3480 (Jan 27, 2015)

Mine came at exactly 6:30 Mountain Time.  Just got in and got the curated box -- the first time in a while I've actually chosen a sample, and my first curated box!  All options still available.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 27, 2015)

Once I saw what was in the curated box I really wanted it but in the end decided to go with the makeup remover. I chose the curated box last month and even though I wanted it having no surprise bummed me out more than I would have thought. I think this curated box is the best one yet.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 27, 2015)

My email came at 7:45 (it says it came at 7pm, but I checked my email at like 7:20, 7:25 and 7:30 and it wasn't in my inbox until I checked at 7:45).

So excited about the curated box. I really want theBalm, Sumita &amp; Not Soap, Radio. After seeing the video I figured the Fekkai was like a heat protectant or straightening spray/balm or something because of the "Blowout" a little bummed that it's dry shampoo since I've got a lot of that, but still the fact that 3 items I REALLY want, a scrub that I always am willing to try more of and one meh item is a super win for me. Never had a box this great.


----------



## megabn (Jan 27, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Grrr! I still did not receive my e-mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Last month's page is there, ready to be used but I do not want to face the consequences. Come on Birchbox!


What are the consequences?


----------



## BreZblue (Jan 27, 2015)

I picked the curated box and I am super excited. I think it has a really good balance of items and I'm really looking forward to theBalm lip gloss and the navy eyeliner.


----------



## H_D (Jan 27, 2015)

I picked the sea spray. I normally complain about hair products but that is mainly directed at shampoo and conditioner. I don't mind treatments and oils and shine things. I am actually excited to try this. I just hope the rest of my box will be good!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 27, 2015)

Finally got PYS at 6:15 PST.  Went with curated box!


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 27, 2015)

I took a screenshot of when I selected my sample because I don't trust Birchbox. I'm being overly paranoid.

I picked the mascara for no other reason than not wanting to risk getting the sea salt spray or the makeup remover. I already have sea salt sprays that I don't use, and I HATE the feeling of oil on my face. Ick. I actually have to force myself to use the MAKE Eye Makeup Remover Birchbox sent me a while back. The RTR box looks really pretty, but I've tried the Fekkai Dry Shampoo (didn't care for the formula or the scent), and Birchbox has already sent me two of the Sumita liners, neither of which did much for me. 

Who knows. Maybe I'll end up liking the mascara.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 27, 2015)

Rec'd my email at 720EST (oddly, while I was checking out at Sephora) and picked the remover.  I mentioned what I was doing to the cashier, and hopefully I will get a few referrals out of it!  The girls were pretty excited!

I think I'll leave the non-Ace account up to chance.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 27, 2015)

For the first time, I actually don't care about any of the sample choices. XD But I went with the eye makeup remover anyway. It wouldn't be a terrible thing to try out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm trying to decide if I will leave my non-Aces up to chance. I really don't like makeup removers.  I bought an Almay one and it felt like I was trying to remove my mascara with salad dressing.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow, still no e-mail. How late do you think we stay up, Birchbox?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 27, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I'm trying to decide if I will leave my non-Aces up to chance. I really don't like makeup removers.  I bought an Almay one and it felt like I was trying to remove my mascara with salad dressing.


so it should all round out. i picked it so i have some for travel.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 27, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I'm trying to decide if I will leave my non-Aces up to chance. I really don't like makeup removers.  I bought an Almay one and it felt like I was trying to remove my mascara with salad dressing.


You described that perfectly. I already have to deal with severely oily skin. Just...yuck. No.


----------



## H_D (Jan 27, 2015)

okay now I am stalking my box cheat. I hope it updates soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jewdiful (Jan 27, 2015)

I didn't get my email until 8:30 EST, but all the choices were still available. I picked the curated box mainly because of the navy Sumita, gloss, and the pretty box! I almost picked the makeup remover, but that's more of a staple product and not as fun as cosmetics imo. Also I'm excited to get a dark colored eyeliner that's NOT black! In my past 5 boxes I've received 2 black eyeliners.


----------



## Yeti (Jan 27, 2015)

I am really excited about the box this month! I went with the curated box, partly for the Cupid soap and partly for the pretty design on the actual box, lol. I had also added on the Greer necklace, so it should be a little extra special. Kinda out of my normal add on price point comfort zone, but I just can't stop kicking myself for not ordering the sweatshirt last month. I don't want to feel like I missed out again.

Hope everyone who hasn't yet gets their emails soon!


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 27, 2015)

I picked the mascara. It got really good reviews, so I'm curious.

Also, I updated my profile a month ago to see if I could hack it for a better box... But I couldn't resist the R&amp;R box.

So now I've been waiting forever to see if updating my profile had any effect!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> fingers crossed


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 27, 2015)

roxymama said:


> Got my email and reserved the curated box. Now I have FOMO about other samples. But I'm still happy with my choice!


What is "FOMO"?


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 27, 2015)

megabn said:


> What are the consequences?


consequence = no sample, even though you selected it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 27, 2015)

nc42 said:


> What is "FOMO"?


Fear of missing out.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 27, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> Wow, still no e-mail. How late do you think we stay up, Birchbox?


That sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Send a message through the birchbox support link.  It worked for me and others on this forum.  I got a response in less than 5 minutes.

https://support.birchbox.com/hc/en-us


----------



## megabn (Jan 27, 2015)

nc42 said:


> consequence = no sample, even though you selected it.


Really?  That's happened to people?  I guess I haven't had a problem, although last month I got a full birchbox with the tocca handcream inside a larger box with a loose Essential Elements Sample, which is what I had actually picked.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 27, 2015)

megabn said:


> Really? That's happened to people?


Yep, happened to me one month, even though after I went through the old link, I e-mailed Birchbox Ops for confirmation.  They said my sample choice was confirmed AND I had screenshots.  And I didn't get the sample.  When I complained, first they said "too bad, so sad" and then when I complained a second time, they gave me a weird number of points, like 38 or something.


----------



## Sunfish (Jan 27, 2015)

So I emailed BB CS @ 8:28 (EST..I'm in ohio so in the same time zone as they are in NYC) re: no PYS &amp; while I still do think it's a bit nuts that are seem to be so many problems w/ the PYS system, emails, etc I want to give credit where credit wish due &amp; say that I was/ am VERY impressed to have received an email back from them in exactly 15 min (8:53pm). Not shabby by any customer service or communication standards, nevermind between 8:30 &amp; 9pm. So i genuinely do give them props for that. That email said I would be all set to receive the RTR box, that I would soon receive a confirmation email, etc. thanks for the encouragement on here to email rather than continuing to wait.

I did then finally receive THE email just before 9pm; it says 8:30 on it but it didn't actually show up in my inbox until after I rec'd the reply from CS @ 8:48. Just to be thorough I did use my link then as well to also reserve the RTR box, though since I took a break from stalking my email after hearing back from CS I didn't do so until just before 11; at that point all options were still available. I rec'd my confirmation email @ 11:11 so that seems much more related to my choice via the PYS link/ page than by way of earlier email to/from CS but either way hopefully my bases are covered!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jan 28, 2015)

Everybody in the opera died at the end, but I managed to reserve the curated box and the sea salt spray during intermission, so that mitigated the tragedy a bit!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 28, 2015)

Never got my e-mail! Not a huge deal since I wasn't planning on picking anything, but I e-mailed them anyway because I don't want that to be a regular thing.


----------



## Jasujo (Jan 28, 2015)

The pick is tough this month! I can't decide between the sea salt spray or the Guest Editor box!


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 28, 2015)

I wish there was a place with in your account settings on the Birchbox website to make your selection. My mom lets me manager her birchbox (buying products with her points/CC she wants after sampling, filling out her reviews for her, etc) but she lost the info and has given up signing into her email. (She said she's "quit the Internet" whatever that means! Lol)

I know she would love the curated box, but I have no way of getting it for her. Do you think I could call in on her behalf? Or email from my account on her behalf? Anyone else have experience with anything similar?


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 28, 2015)

I can't decide!!!! I even watched the video to see if I could be convinced to love something.

I'm okay with, though not excited about, any of the PYS. I'm most curious about the hair thing, but for some reason I'm put off by the fact that they won't share the brand name. I know we've figured it out, it just irritates me that they're making it secret in the first place. I don't know why.

I want several of things in the curated box, but I want to be surprised even more. Last month, most (all?) of the items in the curated box showed up in other boxes. Hopefully that happens again this time.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 28, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I can't decide!!!! I even watched the video to see if I could be convinced to love something.
> 
> I'm okay with, though not excited about, any of the PYS. I'm most curious about the hair thing, but for some reason I'm put off by the fact that they won't share the brand name. I know we've figured it out, it just irritates me that they're making it secret in the first place. I don't know why.
> 
> I want several of things in the curated box, but I want to be surprised even more. Last month, most (all?) of the items in the curated box showed up in other boxes. Hopefully that happens again this time.


Yeah that really bugs me too. I want to know what the brand is and it doesn't make me curious to buy it.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

TippyAG said:


> I wish there was a place with in your account settings on the Birchbox website to make your selection. My mom lets me manager her birchbox (buying products with her points/CC she wants after sampling, filling out her reviews for her, etc) but she lost the info and has given up signing into her email. (She said she's "quit the Internet" whatever that means! Lol)
> 
> I know she would love the curated box, but I have no way of getting it for her. Do you think I could call in on her behalf? Or email from my account on her behalf? Anyone else have experience with anything similar?


I called last night because I got too impatient. The only thing they need is the email address used to order in the first place. You could call pretending you are her and explain that you quit the internet, but want the editor box because your net savvy daughter recommended it.


----------



## SouthernSass (Jan 28, 2015)

TippyAG said:


> I wish there was a place with in your account settings on the Birchbox website to make your selection. My mom lets me manager her birchbox (buying products with her points/CC she wants after sampling, filling out her reviews for her, etc) but she lost the info and has given up signing into her email. (She said she's "quit the Internet" whatever that means! Lol)
> 
> I know she would love the curated box, but I have no way of getting it for her. Do you think I could call in on her behalf? Or email from my account on her behalf? Anyone else have experience with anything similar?


I had to call about my Mom's account back in November. I had no problems.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jan 28, 2015)

since aces pys choice emails didnt go out until 8pm last night, are ours going to be late also?? ill have to wait till noon to see i reckon


----------



## button6004 (Jan 28, 2015)

I ended up going for the Sea Salt Spray. Hopefully I'll like it better than some of the others I've tried and ended up not liking.


----------



## catipa (Jan 28, 2015)

I picked the Sea Salt spray this morning.  I forgot to check my email last night, but everything was still in stock today.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Jan 28, 2015)

I picked the RTR on my main account and the makeup remover on my second account. I'm so excited to get these boxes


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Jan 28, 2015)

Reserved a curated box for myself! I was sitting on my inbox and I'm happy to say all the choices were still available for non-ACES. 

I was on the verge of picking the sea salt spray, but decided on the RTR box once I saw the design on the February box. Am I the only one that thinks the orange/pink is atrocious? Don't get me wrong, I love all the products in the RTR box too but what pushed me over the edge was the box design.


----------



## H_D (Jan 28, 2015)

I am sure I am odd man out on this but I just don't really care about my box design. I mean, if it turns out pretty, that is great, but the box design would never factor into my decision to pick something vs. another. I just don't really use the boxes or care to use them.


----------



## BriBaybee (Jan 28, 2015)

Gorjana jewelry is on hautelook if anyone is interested. I don't think the birchbox plus stuff was on there but they have some other cute stuff.


----------



## pearldrop (Jan 28, 2015)

megabn said:


> What are the consequences?


During December sample choice, they did not count the choices made through previous month's link. They did not send the picked sample and made very clear on Facebook that they will not honor the choices made through any link other than the link in the e-mail they send for the month. On their system, they can view the time they sent the e-mail and the time we made the sample choice, so if the latter is earlier they know something is up.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 28, 2015)

@@H_D me too, I do use the boxes sometimes, but I'm all about the samples.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 28, 2015)

I picked the makeup remover on one account (last month of a 3-month gift sub).  Picked nothing on another account (was going to leave it to chance; I canceled and resubbed yesterday for 100 points with that account).  Have RTR coming on my main account.

I don't have any use for sea salt spray (aside from the fact that I don't really use it now, I have a ton of samples of it so it doesn't make sense to get more) and I have 35 mascaras so I don't need another.  And if I picked makeup remover on both these boxes, I'd probably get the same box.  (Not that I won't anyway.)

Really, though, I think I'm just going back to one Birchbox in the next few months.  One sub expires and I'm letting it stay that way.  One I'll probably cancel and instead resubscribe to a monthly Glossybox once my annual is up there (I know it's more expensive but I use more GB stuff).  And I'll keep my Ace account.


----------



## carothcj (Jan 28, 2015)

Got the RTR box on my ace accountant, the sea salt spray on my other account (hoping it's amazing and I can use it on my honeymoon!), and chose the mascara for my mom. Can't wait to see the box spoilers!


----------



## EmL (Jan 28, 2015)

Picked the sea salt spray!

Hopefully it works and won't leave my hair feeling sticky and dry .


----------



## Jen51 (Jan 28, 2015)

I am waiting not so impatiently for my non-Aces account to get an email.  I got the R&amp;R box on one Ace account and the sea salt spray on the other.  The third Ace account is waiting for the gift sub I sent it to kick in and I'm hoping to be able to snag the make-up remover on the non Ace account.  Don't judge, I know I have problems lol.


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 28, 2015)

I ended up picking the sea salt spray. I am huge sucker for them.


----------



## ang3445 (Jan 28, 2015)

I just received my e-mail and all the choices were still available.  I really wanted the Tone it Up box last month but didn't get to the email in time, so they were all gone.  I left my box a surprise, and I was pretty disappointed with it.  This time I went with the Rent the Runway box because I know for sure that I will use all the products.


----------



## Elena K (Jan 28, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> Never got my e-mail! Not a huge deal since I wasn't planning on picking anything, but I e-mailed them anyway because I don't want that to be a regular thing.


Same here - never got the email. I didn't even think that it could become regular thing. Maybe I should email them too. 

Have you heard back from them?


----------



## Audra Lenore (Jan 28, 2015)

I got the curated box on my main account. It'll be my first time getting a curated box, but there's 4/5 things in that box I want. To me, that's really, really good.

I also made a second account, so I should be getting a "welcome box" sometime in the next few days (Anyone know what's coming in that this time around or is it ALWAYS the same? I remember in the welcome box for my main account, I got the Whish cream, Acure, some perfume, and something else (I don't remember what.)) But after that you get a late box that's left to chance, which is what I wanted. I just hope I don't get that sea salt spray. I'm up to my eyeballs in hair products and sprays don't really do anything for my hair, unless it's dry shampoo.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 28, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> I am waiting not so impatiently for my non-Aces account to get an email.  I got the R&amp;R box on one Ace account and the sea salt spray on the other.  The third Ace account is waiting for the gift sub I sent it to kick in and I'm hoping to be able to snag the make-up remover on the non Ace account.  Don't judge, I know I have problems lol.


Me too, sheesh. I also emailed them about my Ace account that NEVER gets the PYS emails. I was going to select the makeup remover on either account, depending on which comes back faster the email response to CS or the PYS email on my non ace account.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 28, 2015)

Elena K said:


> Same here - never got the email. I didn't even think that it could become regular thing. Maybe I should email them too.
> 
> Have you heard back from them?


Nope, nothing yet! I'll let you know what they say though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> I am waiting not so impatiently for my non-Aces account to get an email.  I got the R&amp;R box on one Ace account and the sea salt spray on the other.  The third Ace account is waiting for the gift sub I sent it to kick in and I'm hoping to be able to snag the make-up remover on the non Ace account.  Don't judge, I know I have problems lol.


I picked the R&amp;R for my Aces via frantic phone call to CS during a commercial break in Pretty Little Liars. (I'm 33 btw). Then the email came at 8:30 EST. Today I am waiting to select anything but the remover on my second sub. I just reactivated it with a code a few days ago, so I might be too late to pick. I resubbed to Ipsy to cash in my points for two figs and rouge hand creams. If I ever get off the waitlist for 3b that would bring me up to 4 subs. I think I spent all of last night on this forum and hitting refresh on my Aces email account. No judgey people here since we are all in the same boat. This is our superbowl.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 28, 2015)

Elena K said:


> Same here - never got the email. I didn't even think that it could become regular thing. Maybe I should email them too.
> 
> Have you heard back from them?


So, they responded. 

The rep claims I opted out of e-mails from Birchbox? 

But 1) I don't even know how to do that, unless I did it on accident and 2) I get e-mails all the time from Birchbox! I just checked my old mail &amp; I have several from this week even. 

I asked her to put me back on the list and also asked how I would have opted out in the first place.


----------



## roxymama (Jan 28, 2015)

Is it bad that all last night I told my daughter that mommy was checking work stuff on her phone?  She kept asking to play with my phone and I was like "no this is very important stuff!" (I usually have it hidden away at night in my pocket so we both don't look at it.)

Sigh...to me navy blue eyeliner is very important stuff!


----------



## Elena K (Jan 28, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> So, they responded.
> 
> The rep claims I opted out of e-mails from Birchbox?
> 
> ...


That's so strange! I guess I'll have to email them about mine.

Thanks!


----------



## casey anne (Jan 28, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> So, they responded.
> 
> The rep claims I opted out of e-mails from Birchbox?
> 
> ...


Of course it is your fault! Jeez Louise!!


----------



## graquarius (Jan 28, 2015)

So all sample choices went out of stock about an hour ago, with the eye make up remover being the last sample available. Hope all of us here managed to pick our samples!?!

Now there's numerous complaints being posted on Birchbox's FB page that they should not send out the e-mail anymore if everything is out stock. 

I kind of understand where people are coming from and I would definitely be annoyed as well, but Birchbox is offering the option to choose your sample as a little extra and is trying to promote people to reach Ace status so that they get first dibs on sample choice. I don't think that's unfair. Plus, as soon as we noticed yesterday that our e-mails were taking a while we took constructive steps to contact Birchbox about it rather than leave it to chance, so I don't get why all the complaining to be honest. I do feel bad for people that missed out though.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 28, 2015)

graquarius said:


> So all sample choices went out of stock about an hour ago, with the eye make up remover being the last sample available. Hope all of us here managed to pick our samples!?!
> 
> Now there's numerous complaints being posted on Birchbox's FB page that they should not send out the e-mail anymore if everything is out stock.
> 
> I kind of understand where people are coming from and I would definitely be annoyed as well, but Birchbox is offering the option to choose your sample as a little extra and is trying to promote people to reach Ace status so that they get first dibs on sample choice. I don't think that's unfair. Plus, as soon as we noticed yesterday that our e-mails were taking a while we took constructive steps to contact Birchbox about it rather than leave it to chance, so I don't get why all the complaining to be honest. I do feel bad for people that missed out though.


You are so right. And it is so easy to reach Ace status, but even easier to refer a friend by giving Birchbox their email address.


----------



## Jen51 (Jan 28, 2015)

I think all the emails for each group should be sent at the same time or they need to find a way to make it fairer for each group.  Some people are receiving their emails hours before others.  If they are both the same level, they should have the same chance to choose a sample.  I realize they have huge numbers of people to try to get through the site, but there has to be a better way to give everyone an equal chance at choosing a sample.


----------



## Sunfish (Jan 28, 2015)

AlleeCatt said:


> I got the curated box on my main account. It'll be my first time getting a curated box, but there's 4/5 things in that box I want. To me, that's really, really good.
> 
> I also made a second account, so I should be getting a "welcome box" sometime in the next few days (Anyone know what's coming in that this time around or is it ALWAYS the same? I remember in the welcome box for my main account, I got the Whish cream, Acure, some perfume, and something else (I don't remember what.)) But after that you get a late box that's left to chance, which is what I wanted. I just hope I don't get that sea salt spray. I'm up to my eyeballs in hair products and sprays don't really do anything for my hair, unless it's dry shampoo.


I rec'd a welcome box just this month (aka January); supposedly there are three categories of welcome boxes - classic, trendy, &amp; customer favorites - and the gift-giver chooses which category of box you will get, though individual boxes w/in each category still may vary. At least that's what they were doing in December/ for gift subs purchased for/ around the holidays; I saw a short YouTube video on it that had a sample in boxing of both a men's &amp; women's classic version of the welcome box. The box I received a few weeks ago did indicate that it was a Classic welcome box" on the card - not sure if my brother picked that one for me or it was sent randomly - &amp; for what it's worth the box I rec'd was 100% different than the example if a woman's classic box in the video.

In my "Classic Welcome Box" I rec'd:

Whish shaving cream (grapefruit acai I think)

Catherine Malandrino perfume sample

Navy eyeliner (same one in Feb RTR box)

TheBalm Stainiac lip/cheek stain

Number 4 Super Comb Prime &amp; Protect (hair leave-in conditioning/ detangling/ protectant spray)

Not the best box I've ever rec'd but certainly not bad. Personally I was happy to have everything but the perfume (I'm super picky in that realm). I ended up not enjoying the stain but was still glad to be able to try it. The other three items I actually really ended up liking.

My mom also rec'd a classic welcome box via a gift sub purchased at the same time/ by the same person &amp; her box was identical to mine.

Hope this helps!


----------



## H_D (Jan 28, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> I think all the emails for each group should be sent at the same time or they need to find a way to make it fairer for each group.  Some people are receiving their emails hours before others.  If they are both the same level, they should have the same chance to choose a sample.  I realize they have huge numbers of people to try to get through the site, but there has to be a better way to give everyone an equal chance at choosing a sample.


I do think all the emails should be sent out at the same time instead of waves. Even if they do that though, there will still be complaints, lol.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't understand how they can run out of stock in the first place. They know how many subscribers they have. And many people who opt out still end up with one or even two PYS items anyway. I did not get an email for my second sub. I was actually thinking of leaving it up to chance to avoid taking something that someone really wanted since i already got to pick on my Aces.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jan 28, 2015)

graquarius said:


> So all sample choices went out of stock about an hour ago, with the eye make up remover being the last sample available. Hope all of us here managed to pick our samples!?!
> 
> Now there's numerous complaints being posted on Birchbox's FB page that they should not send out the e-mail anymore if everything is out stock.
> 
> I kind of understand where people are coming from and I would definitely be annoyed as well, but Birchbox is offering the option to choose your sample as a little extra and is trying to promote people to reach Ace status so that they get first dibs on sample choice. I don't think that's unfair. Plus, as soon as we noticed yesterday that our e-mails were taking a while we took constructive steps to contact Birchbox about it rather than leave it to chance, so I don't get why all the complaining to be honest. I do feel bad for people that missed out though.


i always get mine between 11 am and 12 pm and im not an ace member, so its not birchbox's fault if they cant get to the computer, they know when they come, the same time every month lol but they only way i see someone frustrated is if they didnt get an email until 3 or 4pm


----------



## Jasujo (Jan 28, 2015)

Ugh, I waited until noon for the e-mail, then took a nap. Apparently, I got the email 30 minutes later and when I got back to the computer, all the samples were sold out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I also don't understand how they can sell out. They know how many e-mails they are sending out. There should at least be that many samples. You know there are more than people pick from because people who don't pick get a random one in their box, so what's the deal? &gt;.&lt;


----------



## SaraP (Jan 28, 2015)

I could be way out of touch here, but I think pys emails should go out to the people who have been with bb longest. I just signed up in July and I would feel like that was fair...they must know that info because they send out promos for reaching 12, 24, 32 month anniversary's. 

*edited because I meant to say: sent out in waves from oldest to newest customers...not just the old timers, I wanna pick too!


----------



## tamberella (Jan 28, 2015)

Jasujo said:


> Ugh, I waited until noon for the e-mail, then took a nap. Apparently, I got the email 30 minutes later and when I got back to the computer, all the samples were sold out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I also don't understand how they can sell out. They know how many e-mails they are sending out. There should at least be that many samples. You know there are more than people pick from because people who don't pick get a random one in their box, so what's the deal? &gt;.&lt;


I don't get it either, several times I even ended up with 2 of the choices in my box and I read all the time on here about people who didn't pick a sample getting boxes with them in it.  It doesn't make sense to me, but I can see a need to keep some reserve to accommodate mishaps/lost boxes etc.


----------



## graquarius (Jan 28, 2015)

tamberella said:


> I don't get it either, several times I even ended up with 2 of the choices in my box and I read all the time on here about people who didn't pick a sample getting boxes with them in it.  It doesn't make sense to me, but I can see a need to keep some reserve to accommodate mishaps/lost boxes etc.


I think it's because of the box variations in each box. People may end up with sample choices if there's no alternative box to ensure they don't receive duplicates?  :blink:


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

I think it's market research. They want to know what gets sold out the first. Then they send a wave to people who weren't interested to see if the green eggs and ham approach works.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 28, 2015)

graquarius said:


> I think it's because of the box variations in each box. People may end up with sample choices if there's no alternative box to ensure they don't receive duplicates?  :blink:


Yep! Definitely that. I'm sure they have the box variations planned out well before the sample choice e-mails go out.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 28, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I think it's market research. They want to know what gets sold out the first. Then they send a wave to people who weren't interested to see if the green eggs and ham approach works.


You know, I bet this is totally it. Birchbox PR - the videos, the magazine, the social media accounts, and the kind of "friendly zomg lol bff" language used in all of these make it seem like the company is a bunch of gal pals hanging' out a la Babysitters Club and sharing samples...we can almost forget about the dark corporate side of things....

Yeah, but I still love beauty product samples, so I'm down with being a market research guinea pig  :blush:


----------



## tamberella (Jan 28, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> You know, I bet this is totally it. Birchbox PR - the videos, the magazine, the social media accounts, and the kind of "friendly zomg lol bff" language used in all of these make it seem like the company is a bunch of gal pals hanging' out a la Babysitters Club and sharing samples...we can almost forget about the dark corporate side of things....
> 
> Yeah, but I still love beauty product samples, so I'm down with being a market research guinea pig  :blush:


Bring on the water tube and wheelie thing and just keep sending us those samples birchbox.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jan 28, 2015)

AlleeCatt said:


> I got the curated box on my main account. It'll be my first time getting a curated box, but there's 4/5 things in that box I want. To me, that's really, really good.
> 
> I also made a second account, so I should be getting a "welcome box" sometime in the next few days (Anyone know what's coming in that this time around or is it ALWAYS the same? I remember in the welcome box for my main account, I got the Whish cream, Acure, some perfume, and something else (I don't remember what.)) But after that you get a late box that's left to chance, which is what I wanted. I just hope I don't get that sea salt spray. I'm up to my eyeballs in hair products and sprays don't really do anything for my hair, unless it's dry shampoo.


I was under the impression that the "Welcome Box" was only for gift subscriptions. I signed up for a new subscription today because this month was the first time I chose a curated box and I still want the surprise factor this month. It said my box would ship by Feb 10 so I figured it would be just a regular monthly box just not based on my profile yet. Is that not the case?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 28, 2015)

Kimsuebob said:


> I was under the impression that the "Welcome Box" was only for gift subscriptions. I signed up for a new subscription today because this month was the first time I chose a curated box and I still want the surprise factor this month. It said my box would ship by Feb 10 so I figured it would be just a regular monthly box just not based on my profile yet. Is that not the case?


You're correct! Welcome boxes are just for gift subscriptions. You should receive a regular monthly box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm seriously debating reactivating one of my other accounts.. I just feel like it's a good month to have two boxes again!


----------



## roxymama (Jan 28, 2015)

graquarius said:


> I think it's because of the box variations in each box. People may end up with sample choices if there's no alternative box to ensure they don't receive duplicates?  :blink:


I was super bummed to miss out on the Tocca last month, but then I got the Tocca in my box.  And it was only my first month (after my welcome box) so the duplicate thing doesn't apply to me.

In all honesty I 100% believe they limit how many get chosen via sample choice to create excitement and a feeling of really wanting what they are offering!  Urban Decay does the same thing with their initial launches via Sephora, etc.  It gives people a reason to try to reach Ace, to stalk and click on their website, and to generate the real feeling of really really wanting something.  And maybe if we don't get it, we will buy it off their site.

Stuff like that works on me even when I know what is happening.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 28, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> You're correct! Welcome boxes are just for gift subscriptions. You should receive a regular monthly box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm seriously debating reactivating one of my other accounts.. I just feel like it's a good month to have two boxes again!


I reactivated to score the 100 points!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jan 28, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> You're correct! Welcome boxes are just for gift subscriptions. You should receive a regular monthly box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm seriously debating reactivating one of my other accounts.. I just feel like it's a good month to have two boxes again!


This is the first month that I have been tempted to have two subscriptions. I just wish I had done it a few days ago so I would have had a chance to pick the make up remover too if they send the PYS emails to new subscribers which I'm not sure about. But I remembered to use a 100 point code so I almost have enough points to buy it in the store since it's only $15. I'll wait and see what people on here say about it first.


----------



## Elena K (Jan 28, 2015)

roxymama said:


> I was super bummed to miss out on the Tocca last month, but then I got the Tocca in my box.  And it was only my first month (after my welcome box) so the duplicate thing doesn't apply to me.
> 
> In all honesty I 100% believe they limit how many get chosen via sample choice to create excitement and a feeling of really wanting what they are offering!  Urban Decay does the same thing with their initial launches via Sephora, etc.  It gives people a reason to try to reach Ace, to stalk and click on their website, and to generate the real feeling of really really wanting something.  And maybe if we don't get it, we will buy it off their site.
> 
> Stuff like that works on me even when I know what is happening.


I'm leaning towards this too. I really don't think they actually run out of samples.

With that said, I think the reason they send out emails in waives is to prevent everyone trying to select a sample at the same time and crushing the site, as it happened first couple of times they did PYS.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Jan 28, 2015)

Sunfish said:


> I rec'd a welcome box just this month (aka January); supposedly there are three categories of welcome boxes - classic, trendy, &amp; customer favorites - and the gift-giver chooses which category of box you will get, though individual boxes w/in each category still may vary. At least that's what they were doing in December/ for gift subs purchased for/ around the holidays; I saw a short YouTube video on it that had a sample in boxing of both a men's &amp; women's classic version of the welcome box. The box I received a few weeks ago did indicate that it was a Classic welcome box" on the card - not sure if my brother picked that one for me or it was sent randomly - &amp; for what it's worth the box I rec'd was 100% different than the example if a woman's classic box in the video.
> 
> In my "Classic Welcome Box" I rec'd:
> 
> ...


I would be happy with getting that welcome box just for the staniac and eyeliner. 

You guys don't understand how much I need another staniac so I don't have to keep switching it from being in my makeup bag to my purse everyday I wear it. I got the Whish in my main accounts welcome box, and it wasn't my favorite thing, but I did notice that my legs were less ashy and dried out, so I wouldn't mind getting it again. I got that perfume in my mains welcome box too, hated it. Gave it away. But I'm also picky about perfumes. I don't really wear anything outside of Aqualina's Pink Sugar and Bath and Body Works Pink Velvet. I like Number 4, but I don't do leave in conditioners. They make my hair super greasy-icky. So all in all, if I got that box, I wouldn't be upset, haha.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## H_D (Jan 28, 2015)

arrg I so wish we could see the box configurations this month.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 28, 2015)

Both of my accounts got 'Welcome' boxes and neither was a gift. I remember when I added my second a bunch of others and I were wondering if we'd get them or a regular and we all got Welcome ones, even though CS had specifically told one person that they wouldn't...so it is possible to get a welcome box even without a gift sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 28, 2015)

Got the eye make up remover on one sub ( I actually wanted this and all samples were available when I picked) and the Rent the Runway box on my second sub. Yay! Do any of you know if all boxes will have the Rent The Runway $30 credit or just the specially curated boxes??


----------



## graquarius (Jan 28, 2015)

RenoFab said:


> Got the eye make up remover on one sub ( I actually wanted this and all samples were available when I picked) and the Rent the Runway box on my second sub. Yay! Do any of you know if all boxes will have the Rent The Runway $30 credit or just the specially curated boxes??


They said in the Spoilers video that all boxes will get it, but I wonder if there's a minimum to use it..


----------



## Audra Lenore (Jan 28, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> You're correct! Welcome boxes are just for gift subscriptions. You should receive a regular monthly box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm seriously debating reactivating one of my other accounts.. I just feel like it's a good month to have two boxes again!


I dunno, cos when I had my first subscription it WAS NOT a gift, and I got a welcome box. I had a lot of confusion when it came to PYS and stuff with my main account, and they explained to me that all new accounts get a welcome box, and then at the 10th they are billed again, and get the box for that month in accordance to their profile. 

So unless things changed? I couldn't care less, either way. I just made the second account so I could have a surprise this month, because I already know what will be in my mains box.


----------



## BSquared (Jan 28, 2015)

I did not get a welcome box when I signed up, just a normal one.

And chancing it yet again, so far my boxes have been oddly good so im hoping it keeps up?


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 28, 2015)

I got the currated box!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 28, 2015)

I did not get a welcome box. I signed up for a whole year at once, using that Gilt deal last summer.


----------



## roxymama (Jan 28, 2015)

I got a welcome box but I was gifted a sub. It was the "customer favorites" version. Staniac, Lord &amp; Berry glitter eyeliner, beauty protector spray, Catherine maladrino perfume and Not Soap Radio give me lemons body wash. That was in Dec.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 28, 2015)

That is hilarious that a "customer favorites" box would include the Lord &amp; Berry liner. HAHAHAHAHA. I think the only other product I hear as many complaints about is the Gilchrist &amp; Soames.


----------



## sweetietaa (Jan 29, 2015)

I picked the box just to get the flowers on the box.  I'm a dork.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 29, 2015)

sweetietaa said:


> I picked the box just to get the flowers on the box.  I'm a dork.


Actually that was one of the incentives for me too hehe


----------



## SouthernSass (Jan 29, 2015)

When I first added a second box for myself back in November I didn't get a Welcome box. However, 2 of my girlfriends both signed up that same month(on a monthly sub) and they ended up with "Welcome" boxes. There was a ton of confusion with their box contents changing back and forth from November items to these welcome items. It made me think it really all depends on what time of the month it is and what they have in stock. I added my second sub around the 5th and they ordered at the end of the month.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 29, 2015)

SouthernSass said:


> When I first added a second box for myself back in November I didn't get a Welcome box. However, 2 of my girlfriends both signed up that same month(on a monthly sub) and they ended up with "Welcome" boxes. There was a ton of confusion with their box contents changing back and forth from November items to these welcome items. It made me think it really all depends on what time of the month it is and what they have in stock. I added my second sub around the 5th and they ordered at the end of the month.


I had my second sub change contents in Nov. I was able to review stuff I never got so I ended up with double points.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 29, 2015)

Mine was in Nov, too and it kept changing back and forth from a Nov to a Welcome. I subbed late in the month and got a welcome, so I think the timing plays a part, too. I was able to review 3 sets of items, I think, so lots of points, but lots of confusion.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jan 29, 2015)

i never got a welcome box but i did sign up on the 1st of the month in october, so maybe it just got billed and shoved in with all other subscriptions?


----------



## H_D (Jan 29, 2015)

I never got a welcome box on any of the three accounts I had.


----------



## H_D (Jan 29, 2015)

Box configurations are starting to load! woohoo!

Looks like theBalm lipgloss will be in the regular boxes as well.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 29, 2015)

So, i saw H_D's  post and went and found the old box link and changed it to Feb. 

Here it is:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2015/february-2015-bb1

It looks like only 6 or so boxes are partially loaded. So far, there is nothing that makes me regret picking the RTR box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 29, 2015)

Proper bar soap??? I hope this is not a replacement for Not Soap Radio bc that was one of the reasons I chose the curated box!


----------



## H_D (Jan 29, 2015)

uhoh, Harvey Prince yogini is baccck! h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tamberella (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm glad to see the box pages back, but I hope they get better.  They look a little shaky so far but they are only the first five and incomplete.  But Yea for Box Pages!!!!!!


----------



## SouthernSass (Jan 30, 2015)

Soooo Happy to see the box pages back again. Thank you @@H_D and @@Kelli!!!!!

ETA: to add @@H_D to my Thank you.


----------



## tamberella (Jan 30, 2015)

That Proper bar soap really sounds like it should be a Birchbox man item.  I am not a fan of unisex scented items (code for masculine scented items) for me. I could definitely see that as a guest soap at a nicer hotel also. I guess I could pass this along to my husband or sons if I get it.  They probably just got a lot of it and want to pass it out.  I'm fine with that but make it an extra, don't count it against my items.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> Proper bar soap??? I hope this is not a replacement for Not Soap Radio bc that was one of the reasons I chose the curated box!


The curated box contents won't normally change. If you are looking at box combos there is always one that is almost identical to the curated box. I got this in October. Mine was a near dupe for the Laggies box except I got a suki instead of vasanti and atelier perfume instead of sage and fasten.  I'm getting the curated and a normal box and hoping I get a double of something good- two radio soaps or two lip glosses.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 30, 2015)

SO happy to see box pages again! And now I want the cucumber eye gel. I picked the makeup remover so I have a feeling the chance of both being in one box is mighty low. But yeh, box pages!


----------



## roxymama (Jan 30, 2015)

There is a promotion right now for gift subs only.  Facebook says you cannot choose it for yourself (though they told a few people to private message them.)  If you gift a sub. for February your "giftee" will get a special Valentines box.  It's a brown birchbox with a candy hearts wrap over it.  Has a Cynthia Rowley lipstain and two tea sachets along with 4 samples.

Kind of nice for anyone looking to give a V-day gift.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 30, 2015)

roxymama said:


> There is a promotion right now for gift subs only.  Facebook says you cannot choose it for yourself (though they told a few people to private message them.)  If you gift a sub. for February your "giftee" will get a special Valentines box.  It's a brown birchbox with a candy hearts wrap over it.  Has a Cynthia Rowley lipstain and two tea sachets along with 4 samples.
> 
> Kind of nice for anyone looking to give a V-day gift.


The lip stain will be in "valentine" probably which is cute, but it is tiny as heck. Probably only an inch/inch and a half tall and about the size of a dime around


----------



## H_D (Jan 30, 2015)

@@SouthernSass you're welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Jan 30, 2015)

I wouldn't mind the bar soap. My husband only uses bar soaps and it sounds nice to me. I don't use eye specific products but that eye gel looks promising if I have to have a skincare product in my box.


----------



## roxymama (Jan 30, 2015)

Kelli said:


> So, i saw H_D's  post and went and found the old box link and changed it to Feb.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...


Ok, now I understand why you all love these box cheats.  This is too addicting and I do not know why.  Makes me want to not get a curated box next month.  Unless of course there is a "have to have" sample in it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Jan 30, 2015)

roxymama said:


> Ok, now I understand why you all love these box cheats.  This is too addicting and I do not know why.  Makes me want to not get a curated box next month.  Unless of course there is a "have to have" sample in it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It is silly but fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like to whittle down what box I will likely get based on samples I've already gotten.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah box pages are fun! It is weird this month, since I have a curated box coming, buuutttt I still keep checking to see if more boxes have loaded haha.


----------



## seagirl (Jan 30, 2015)

40% off sale again for ACES! Link is below to the specific items. Not as good as the one in the fall IMO but still awesome! I paid $2.37 after $30 in points for over $60 of merchandise! Be sure to add the free pick two if your subtotal is over $35.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/aces-only?limit=all&amp;utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=G_A_VIP&amp;utm_campaign=013015_S_A_ACES_ExclusiveCategory

Code is ACETASTIC40


----------



## H_D (Jan 30, 2015)

seagirl said:


> 40% off sale again for ACES! Link is below to the specific items. Not as good as the one in the fall IMO but still awesome! I paid $2.37 after $30 in points for over $60 of merchandise! Be sure to add the free pick two if your subtotal is over $35.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/aces-only?limit=all&amp;utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=G_A_VIP&amp;utm_campaign=013015_S_A_ACES_ExclusiveCategory
> 
> Code is ACETASTIC40


I already placed two orders this morning! There was some things I've been wanting that were part of the sale so I was happy!


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 30, 2015)

seagirl said:


> 40% off sale again for ACES! Link is below to the specific items. Not as good as the one in the fall IMO but still awesome! I paid $2.37 after $30 in points for over $60 of merchandise! Be sure to add the free pick two if your subtotal is over $35.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/aces-only?limit=all&amp;utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=G_A_VIP&amp;utm_campaign=013015_S_A_ACES_ExclusiveCategory
> 
> Code is ACETASTIC40


Pretty psyched that there were different products this time. I got the number 4 volumizing set ($68) and pick two for $20 after discount and points. Woo!


----------



## erinedavis44 (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm so sad I'm not an ACE yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> about 200 more points to go. I clicked on the link for the sale and there are so many things in it that I want!


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 30, 2015)

seagirl said:


> 40% off sale again for ACES! Link is below to the specific items. Not as good as the one in the fall IMO but still awesome! I paid $2.37 after $30 in points for over $60 of merchandise! Be sure to add the free pick two if your subtotal is over $35.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/aces-only?limit=all&amp;utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=G_A_VIP&amp;utm_campaign=013015_S_A_ACES_ExclusiveCategory
> 
> Code is ACETASTIC40


Damn, I shouldn't have looked, since I just placed an order yesterday. Awful timing.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

roxymama said:


> There is a promotion right now for gift subs only.  Facebook says you cannot choose it for yourself (though they told a few people to private message them.)  If you gift a sub. for February your "giftee" will get a special Valentines box.  It's a brown birchbox with a candy hearts wrap over it.  Has a Cynthia Rowley lipstain and two tea sachets along with 4 samples.
> 
> Kind of nice for anyone looking to give a V-day gift.


How could they stop you from gifting yourself? And more importantly why would they care?


----------



## SouthernSass (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm confused about when duplications can happen on your account. I can pick a Guest Editor box that has a sample in it that I've had before(I get a dup but it was my choice). My question is can BB send me a sample that I've already received in a Guest Editor box? For example I got the When Sheet Mask in the R&amp;R box in January, could they send it to me again this month? My thinking is that the Guest Editor boxes are part of the PYS system so it should work the same way as just picking the one sample. Like if I picked the Essential Elements lotion in January they wouldn't send it to me again in another box.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 30, 2015)

H_D said:


> uhoh, Harvey Prince yogini is baccck! h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh gawd.  I cancelled my account that got a Harvey Prince sample each month, so I hope i avoid this sample.


----------



## SouthernSass (Jan 30, 2015)

Are any other boxes loading besides 1-5? I'm just trying random numbers with no luck. Its kinda embarrassing how happy I got when I found out the box pages were back. I jumped outta bed and did a very goofy happy dance through my house that ended with some fist pumping and good ole fashioned "cha chings". Then had to go through a whole thing with my younger hubby because he's apparently too young to remember the "cha ching" arm motion from the old fast food commercials!

All in all I ended up feeling like a super excited, old dork!


----------



## tamberella (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm still just getting 1-5, I know I keep checking like an old dork also.  It is crazy and somewhat sad  that something like this makes us so happy.  But Whatever, I take happy where I can get it these days!!



SouthernSass said:


> Are any other boxes loading besides 1-5? I'm just trying random numbers with no luck. Its kinda embarrassing how happy I got when I found out the box pages were back. I jumped outta bed and did a very goofy happy dance through my house that ended with some fist pumping and good ole fashioned "cha chings". Then had to go through a whole thing with my younger hubby because he's apparently too young to remember the "cha ching" arm motion from the old fast food commercials!
> All in all I ended up feeling like a super excited, old dork!


----------



## lynni98 (Jan 30, 2015)

if any of you use Ibotta, you can get $5 back when purchasing a gift subscription through the link they provide. 

I'm pondering doing this for a second subscription.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 30, 2015)

I am getting the curated box and STILL keep checking box pages LOL


----------



## SouthernSass (Jan 30, 2015)

@@tamberella and @@Kelli and all the other BB crazy ladies on here, I'm so happy I found this site, I'm no longer alone!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennielyndy (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't see anything when I click the link to the boxes. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## H_D (Jan 30, 2015)

@@jennielyndy hmm, not sure. There are only 5 boxes up so far. You do have to change the box numbers in the URL to see each one. What does the page show when you click on the link?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 30, 2015)

OMG...came home to find my BB Plus item from January. Woot! My daughter loves it and put it on immediately (the sweatshirt). The also threw in 4 Kusmi BB Detox tea and a Tosi Almond Bites Bar. Yum!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jan 31, 2015)

lynni98 said:


> if any of you use Ibotta, you can get $5 back when purchasing a gift subscription through the link they provide.
> 
> I'm pondering doing this for a second subscription.


That's how I do my subscriptions! I have 2 and I gift back and forth using IBOTTA and points to purchase. It makes them really cheap! Only problem is the first box is always a welcome box.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 31, 2015)

@ Can you use Ibotta with ebates?


----------



## TheGlamGal (Jan 31, 2015)

If I resubscribe today and am Aces would I still get to pick my product for Feb?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 31, 2015)

TheGlamGal said:


> If I resubscribe today and am Aces would I still get to pick my product for Feb?


Nope! They already did sample choice last week.


----------



## valentinenicole (Jan 31, 2015)

I got the curated box this month.. looks like a winner for me!!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2015)

valentinenicole said:


> I got the curated box this month.. looks like a winner for me!!


me too!  Can't wait for it - I am pretty excited to try the soap not radio body wash as blackberry &amp; vanilla sounds fantastic.


----------



## Kjuno (Jan 31, 2015)

This is great.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 1, 2015)

jesemiaud said:


> OMG...came home to find my BB Plus item from January. Woot! My daughter loves it and put it on immediately (the sweatshirt). The also threw in 4 Kusmi BB Detox tea and a Tosi Almond Bites Bar. Yum!


Yay for getting your goodies! How does the Kusmi tea taste b/c I'm very curious about this brand.


----------



## liilak (Feb 1, 2015)

Wow, I love this stuff


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 1, 2015)

nc42 said:


> Yay for getting your goodies! How does the Kusmi tea taste b/c I'm very curious about this brand.


I haven't tried this particular flavor, but I've enjoyed the other ones that I've tried.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 1, 2015)

jesemiaud said:


> I haven't tried this particular flavor, but I've enjoyed the other ones that I've tried.


I'm thinking about ordering the green tea one. Have you tried that flavor?


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 1, 2015)

nc42 said:


> I'm thinking about ordering the green tea one. Have you tried that flavor?


I had the green tea detox and it was delish!


----------



## aw1505 (Feb 1, 2015)

Would someone mind explaining the link to box pages and how you use it; I've seen this referenced several times, but I'm apparently missing something?  :blush:


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 1, 2015)

jesemiaud said:


> I had the green tea detox and it was delish!


Yay! Good to know! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## graquarius (Feb 1, 2015)

Kelli said:


> So, i saw H_D's  post and went and found the old box link and changed it to Feb.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...





aw1505 said:


> Would someone mind explaining the link to box pages and how you use it; I've seen this referenced several times, but I'm apparently missing something?  :blush:


Aw1505 here you go! Click the link in the quote above and then change the numbers at the end. I believe only the first 5 boxes have loaded so far.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sorry for your confusion. Our staff stepped down and some members have decided to leave as a result. We are sorry to see them leave and wish everyone the best. We appreciate all of our members as well as the staff. This forum is not being shut down. We have been online since 2003.


----------



## cbs73 (Feb 1, 2015)

nc42 said:


> Yay! Good to know! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


they should also have the sampler pack available- lots of green tea blends......loved nearly all of them (I think it was the "cool" flavor I didn't like)


----------



## Kjuno (Feb 1, 2015)

Well I'm still here and plan on staying since none of this pertains to me. I just want to talk birchbox! The first sneak peek is up on fb. It's just a 9 second video on thebalm lip gloss that's in the curated box.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Feb 1, 2015)

I love the color of the balm lipgloss in the video. I'm so excited to get it in the RTR box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Feb 1, 2015)

I also like that color ~  I was worried about the shade, but it looks really nice!


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 1, 2015)

I only just barely made it in time to choose a PYS, and snagged the makeup remover. The curated box looks like a good one, but I feel like being surprised.

I've been on the move. I no longer live on the West Coast. My Birchboxes will now take a lot shorter ride to get to me. When I got to my mom's place, after days and days of driving, my January box was waiting for me. I love the rosemary lotion, but the red lip thing I was so excited about is a little bright on me. I may try it again, someday.


----------



## tamberella (Feb 1, 2015)

Moonittude said:


> I only just barely made it in time to choose a PYS, and snagged the makeup remover. The curated box looks like a good one, but I feel like being surprised.
> 
> I've been on the move. I no longer live on the West Coast. My Birchboxes will now take a lot shorter ride to get to me. When I got to my mom's place, after days and days of driving, my January box was waiting for me. I love the rosemary lotion, but the red lip thing I was so excited about is a little bright on me. I may try it again, someday.


 Same here.  I live in a house with my husband and two teenage sons, none of whom want to hear my makeup rambles and could care less about spoilers.  I can't get my friends too excited about it either.  They are loyal to their makeup brands.  So, I have enjoyed sharing all of the fun with you guys.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm sticking around too. Absolutely no one I know outside of MUT would have understood the freakout that was last Tuesday when the ACES PYS emails went out late.


----------



## tamberella (Feb 1, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I'm sticking around too. Absolutely no one I know outside of MUT would have understood the freakout that was last Tuesday when the ACES PYS emails went out late.


Exactly!


----------



## Kjuno (Feb 2, 2015)

Haha. I'm also in a house of boys....they do not care about the pys. My mom is subscribed but she just laughs when I call her asking about pys or her box loading. Sigh.


----------



## Lisa80 (Feb 2, 2015)

Non clicky truck for me! I picked the curated box.


----------



## Kjuno (Feb 2, 2015)

Non clicky here too!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

no updated info yet - still showing january's box info.   I picked the curated box (hopefully!)


----------



## SouthernSass (Feb 2, 2015)

Non Clicky for me too!!!!! Curated and PYS account both updated to Feb. My mom's box with no PYS still showing Jan.


----------



## graquarius (Feb 2, 2015)

Non Clicky trucks on both my Accounts!

I think I messed up my main account where I chose the RTR box    I had already paid for February and then cancelled and re-subbed so that I could get 100 extra points to spend at the Aces sale and now it seems I will be getting a Welcome box and then a Feb box?? Does anyone know anything about this and does this mean I will not be getting my RTR box?


----------



## SouthernSass (Feb 2, 2015)

@@graquarius

I don't get the Welcome box thing. I've always thought they were just for gift subs. There was a lot of confusion with them in November though and now it seems slightly random who gets them and who doesn't. But if it's an old account you should not get a Welcome Box.

And getting the RTR box will depend on when you cancelled and resubed. If you cancelled after you picked it, they won't guarantee your choice. If you cancelled and resubed before sample choice deadline you should be fine.


----------



## graquarius (Feb 2, 2015)

SouthernSass said:


> @@graquarius
> 
> I don't get the Welcome box thing. I've always thought they were just for gift subs. There was a lot of confusion with them in November though and now it seems slightly random who gets them and who doesn't. But if it's an old account you should not get a Welcome Box.
> 
> And getting the RTR box will depend on when you cancelled and resubed. If you cancelled after you picked it, they won't guarantee your choice. If you cancelled and resubed before sample choice deadline you should be fine.


Thanks so much! 

When I try to load the contents for the February box it's showing me that I will get a Welcome box that's why I'm wondering. 

I did cancel after I picked, but I remember doing that before and had asked them if it would present a problem and they had said that as long as I can be charged for the box then I should get my sample choice. I e-mailed them so I'll let you guys know. I really want the RTR Box  :blush:


----------



## SouthernSass (Feb 2, 2015)

Happy dance!!!! More box pages are loading!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H_D (Feb 2, 2015)

LOL, only one more box is loading.

I am really liking box #6 so far.


----------



## SouthernSass (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm getting 1 through 9 and 11 through 18!!!!!!


----------



## H_D (Feb 2, 2015)

SouthernSass said:


> I'm getting 1 through 9 and 11 through 18!!!!!!


Nice! Weird though, I only see a few. Like I see 1- 7, 11, 14, 17 and 18. Sooo happy box configs are back to view!


----------



## H_D (Feb 2, 2015)

oh please don't let me get juice beauty products in my BB, they irritate the heck out my skin!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Feb 2, 2015)

Ooooh boxes 14 and 18  :wub:


----------



## tamberella (Feb 2, 2015)

beauty blender in box 12!!!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Feb 2, 2015)

tamberella said:


> beauty blender in box 12!!!


OMG!!!!


----------



## H_D (Feb 2, 2015)

tamberella said:


> beauty blender in box 12!!!


Okay that is an awesome box! TheBalm lipgloss and a beauty blender! wow!


----------



## H_D (Feb 2, 2015)

Box 13 has two of the PYS- the sea spray and the makeup remover!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

what is the main link?  I know how to switch the number, but I haven't seen the 2015 version yet of the box cheats - TIA


----------



## tamberella (Feb 2, 2015)

Kelli said:


> So, i saw H_D's  post and went and found the old box link and changed it to Feb.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...


It was posted a few pages back.  Here it is.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

thank you so much @@tamberella


----------



## H_D (Feb 2, 2015)

anyone's actual box peek cheat up yet? Mine isn't but my tracking hasn't even changed from January's.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

I know I got the curated one, but I am curious at the other boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemiss (Feb 2, 2015)

Box 9 I would use every single thing. :wub:


----------



## artemiss (Feb 2, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I know I got the curated one, but I am curious at the other boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I didn't get the PYS email until the only thing left was the eye makeup remover..which made me sad because I really wanted that box when I saw it.


----------



## Brandi Bandz (Feb 2, 2015)

Wow I would use all of the stuff in most of these boxes. I am super excited! Totally glad that I picked up another sub for this month   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 2, 2015)

I'd bee happy with a bee kind shower gel. (that was a typo that decided it was punny)


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 2, 2015)

H_D said:


> Box 13 has two of the PYS- the sea spray and the makeup remover!


This should be my box!


----------



## DoubleShot (Feb 2, 2015)

Gah, wishing I hadn't chose the Laura Geller mascara seeing that they're sending out Roller Lash this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well.

May the BB gods be with me in getting a Beauty Blender...or an Eyeko liner. Goodness there's a lot of those.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Feb 2, 2015)

I am able to see through box 26.  I am liking MOST of them - some are GREAT - but trying not to get my hopes up too high.  Me and Birchbox have a love/hate relationship.  I'd love to get some of the "good" stuff and Birchbox hates to give it to me.  Poor me *LOL*.  :scared:


----------



## blm00 (Feb 2, 2015)

There are so many great products this month!  I can't wait until I can see what is in my box.  I really hope I get some good stuff.  I haven't had the best luck with my Birchbox, Ipsy, and Boxycharm subscriptions lately (loving my Glossybox as always), so I really need them all to give me a good month.  If I didn't have a full year subscription to Birchbox that doesn't expire until June, I would have canceled by now, so they need to give me something good over the next few months if they want to make sure I resubscribe in June.


----------



## SouthernSass (Feb 2, 2015)

Just curious, are box cheats working? I got the curated and my mom and daughter made me promise I wouldn't look at their's.......

ETA:Apparently I can't spell when I'm excited


----------



## graquarius (Feb 2, 2015)

I just got a tracking number on my main account where I chose the RTR box, but the box cheat doesn't work!

Does anyone else have a tracking number yet?

Btw, I checked with Birchbox about the double payment I made this month and they confirmed I'm all set to receive the RTR box and then the March box next month, although the title of the box cheat says Welcome box. Is anyone else's box cheat titled Welcome Box?


----------



## artemiss (Feb 2, 2015)

graquarius said:


> I just got a tracking number on my main account where I chose the RTR box, but the box cheat doesn't work!
> 
> Does anyone else have a tracking number yet?
> 
> Btw, I checked with Birchbox about the double payment I made this month and they confirmed I'm all set to receive the RTR box and then the March box next month, although the title of the box cheat says Welcome box. Is anyone else's box cheat titled Welcome Box?


My stuff all flipped to Feb, but I didn't get issued my tracking number last month until 2 days after I received my box, lol


----------



## Julie Casey (Feb 2, 2015)

Does anyone know what the RTR offer is for? If there is a min order?


----------



## H_D (Feb 2, 2015)

So far, here are the boxes that contain the sea spray for anyone interested. I can't see as many boxes as most are seeing though for some reason. I will update this as I see more.

Box 8, 9, 13, 21


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Feb 2, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> I am able to see through box 26. I am liking MOST of them - some are GREAT - but trying not to get my hopes up too high. Me and Birchbox have a love/hate relationship. I'd love to get some of the "good" stuff and Birchbox hates to give it to me. Poor me *LOL*. :scared:


 Same here! Birchbox loves to give my friends great stuff meanwhile I receive whatever's left in the warehouse from two years ago lol!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Feb 2, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Same here! Birchbox loves to give my friends great stuff meanwhile I receive whatever's left in the warehouse from two years ago lol!


Ha!  I bought a year sub and it's up in July.  If my luck doesn't change I won't renew.  I know it's only $10 a month but so far I have yet to be "wowed".  I also sub to Boxycharm and Glossybox.  I am regularly happy with those and feel the extra $10 is more than worth it. I  haven't given up on Birchbox, though.....yet.


----------



## okiecat (Feb 2, 2015)

I need box 9!!


----------



## graquarius (Feb 2, 2015)

Juls802 said:


> Does anyone know what the RTR offer is for? If there is a min order?


The RTR is the Rent The Runway Editor's box that was one of the sample choices this month!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Feb 2, 2015)

graquarius said:


> I just got a tracking number on my main account where I chose the RTR box, but the box cheat doesn't work!
> 
> Does anyone else have a tracking number yet?
> 
> Btw, I checked with Birchbox about the double payment I made this month and they confirmed I'm all set to receive the RTR box and then the March box next month, although the title of the box cheat says Welcome box. Is anyone else's box cheat titled Welcome Box?


Yup. Got the RTR box and its saying welcome box for me too. I noticed it first on the app and then checked on my computer. It worried me a bit because I decided to add a new subscription using my referral link and thought wires had gotten crossed somewhere.


----------



## SouthernSass (Feb 2, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> I am able to see through box 26. I am liking MOST of them - some are GREAT - but trying not to get my hopes up too high. Me and Birchbox have a love/hate relationship. I'd love to get some of the "good" stuff and Birchbox hates to give it to me. Poor me *LOL*. :scared:


I have a secret weapon!!!! Ever since they started offering the guest editor boxes I tend to always choose them on my account but when the boxes are looking good I have a second account I resub. Its under my husband's name and has a profile that I asked him to randomly choose but it somehow scores awesome boxes for me!

I'm doing my mad scientist laugh now......


----------



## graquarius (Feb 2, 2015)

Kimsuebob said:


> Yup. Got the RTR box and its saying welcome box for me too. I noticed it first on the app and then checked on my computer. It worried me a bit because I decided to add a new subscription using my referral link and thought wires had gotten crossed somewhere.


Ok great so it should be fine then and we should be all set since Birchbox confirmed I'm getting the RTR   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Julie Casey (Feb 2, 2015)

Sorry! I meant the coupon to RTR that they said every box will have. Can't wait to use it!



graquarius said:


> The RTR is the Rent The Runway Editor's box that was one of the sample choices this month!


----------



## jtimessix (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm new to makeup talk but have really enjoyed reading the post and I'm learning a lot. I recently just became addicted to subscription beauty boxes. Could someone please explain to me how to see these boxes everyone is talking about and the link with what to do to see them?? Thank you!!


----------



## SouthernSass (Feb 2, 2015)

@jtimessix. Welcome to MuT!



Kelli said:


> Here it is:
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2015/february-2015-bb1


Click the link above and change the number at the end.


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 2, 2015)

OMG, Box 9 was made for me. Sadly it does not contain my sample choice so no go. I still want Box 13 but I just found Box 25 that has my sample choice and a shampoo/conditioner. Bets any one ?


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Feb 2, 2015)

no clicky truck today, glad to see more box combos up but my box was here on the 8th last month and i think they should switch it around to where the other people that waited all month on their box, ship out 1st batch the next month, only fair right?

box 12 has the beauty blender again? would love to get that thing lol


----------



## carothcj (Feb 2, 2015)

Just got soooooo excited because my box page said "it's time. Go unlock your box now!" So I clicked and... Nothing. Blank page. Bummer.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Feb 2, 2015)

carothcj said:


> Just got soooooo excited because my box page said "it's time. Go unlock your box now!" So I clicked and... Nothing. Blank page. Bummer.


I've never seen a message like that!  Exactly where did you see it?  Thanks!


----------



## EmL (Feb 3, 2015)

No clicky trunk yet! (didn't pys)


----------



## H_D (Feb 3, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> I've never seen a message like that!  Exactly where did you see it?  Thanks!


I haven't either.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 3, 2015)

I have a clicky truck on my second acct- earliest I've ever seen one!! I picked the curated box on that acct, and on the mobile app it says "WELCOME BOX YIPPEE! Your box has shipped!"

I saw a few other ppl who had picked the curated box also see "welcome box" instead on their app....so that's prolly across the board for the curated box. Left Shark must be in charge of the updates.

Picked the sea salt spray on main acct- that one still has January truck. I will say that the assortment of boxes this month makes me wish I had taken a 3rd, 4th, and 5th sub in my other cats' names.


----------



## artemiss (Feb 3, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> OMG, Box 9 was made for me. Sadly it does not contain my sample choice so no go. I still want Box 13 but I just found Box 25 that has my sample choice and a shampoo/conditioner. Bets any one ?


Whoah, my exact thoughts. I want 9 so hard. Have a *very* strong gut feeling I will get 25. &lt;_&lt;

My gift account with the Feb Valentine's Day welcome box has shipping info, so there is that. (I gifted myself 3 mos just for the super cute box, not gonna lie. Then I made a completely 'opposite me' profile to see how the boxes compare in the other two months. Why do I suspect Bizzarro Me is cooler and will get better stuff?  )


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 3, 2015)

artemiss said:


> Whoah, my exact thoughts. I want 9 so hard. Have a *very* strong gut feeling I will get 25. &lt;_&lt;
> 
> My gift account with the Feb Valentine's Day welcome box has shipping info, so there is that. (I gifted myself 3 mos just for the super cute box, not gonna lie. Then I made a completely 'opposite me' profile to see how the boxes compare in the other two months. Why do I suspect Bizzarro Me is cooler and will get better stuff?  )


I did the same thing- made a bizzarro me. She got a crappy November box but I did sign up kind of late in the month. Her December box was way better than my main account. I couldn't help but think they like her better than me. But then she skipped January and ordered a bunch of stuff and returned it. Then she signed back up using a code. So maybe now they don't like her. I am foreseeing a punishment box that is nothing but boring anti-aging serums and Harvey Prince yogini.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Feb 3, 2015)

box 21 is the only one im seeing with my pys choice. (the mascara) contains Supergoop-ugh bottle is so tiny of a sample, Origins cream, and sea salt spray. hope they get more combos up later today. 

has anyone tried that supergoop daily correct CC cream spf30? any thoughts?


----------



## carothcj (Feb 3, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> I've never seen a message like that! Exactly where did you see it? Thanks!


It was on the mobile app!


----------



## Cluck Gable (Feb 3, 2015)

I love being able to see the various box combinations again. Thank you, Birchbox! :wub:

So far I'm hoping I get box 17, 25 or 26. There are a lot of boxes this month that I really DON'T want, and a bunch of others that are "eh".

I love that they're including Beauty Blenders again. That's awesome. :lol:


----------



## bluturtle (Feb 3, 2015)

@@nikkiaust17 I love the Supergoop CC cream. I actually made the jump from Estee Lauder's double wear foundation to the cc cream about a year ago after getting it in my birchbox. It doesn't last as long, but it's great for me in the summer especially. I have pale skin that is hard to match, and it does a great job of evening out my reddish spots. 

The cc cream made me embrace my freckles again. Plus, I get told how great my skin looks. 

I still use the EL foundation when I have a big event or photos, though.


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 3, 2015)

artemiss said:


> Whoah, my exact thoughts. I want 9 so hard. Have a *very* strong gut feeling I will get 25. &lt;_&lt;


At least we can comfort ourselves with theBalm lip gloss and the new Benefit mascara. I love both those brands.


----------



## artlover613 (Feb 3, 2015)

I picked the Marcelle eye makeup remover. Of the boxes so far I totally hope I get 25 or 26. I'd love the Davines MINU, but I changed my profile to say I don't prefer makeup and that box has Benefit mascara and The Balm lip gloss. 26 has Klorane dry shampoo, and I had to look at my boxes, but I have never received that on my primary account in the two years I have had it. That seems impossible, but that's why I always had it on my wish list.

Please BB, I want box 25!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Feb 3, 2015)

H_D said:


> I haven't either.


That explains it - I don't use the app. Thanks!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PA Anna (Feb 3, 2015)

No clicky truck yet. I didn't pick a sample. I'm curious to what I will receive. I am glad that we can peek at the number boxes again. That's half the fun!


----------



## H_D (Feb 3, 2015)

@@nikkiaust17 I really like it too but BB sent me (twice) it in light to medium when my profile clearly states "fair". They do have a fair to light one available, by the way, so if light to medium is too dark, there is a lighter shade (and also a darker one).


----------



## Julie Casey (Feb 3, 2015)

Me too!! So excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> I have a clicky truck on my second acct- earliest I've ever seen one!! I picked the curated box on that acct, and on the mobile app it says "WELCOME BOX YIPPEE! Your box has shipped!"
> 
> I saw a few other ppl who had picked the curated box also see "welcome box" instead on their app....so that's prolly across the board for the curated box. Left Shark must be in charge of the updates.
> 
> Picked the sea salt spray on main acct- that one still has January truck. I will say that the assortment of boxes this month makes me wish I had taken a 3rd, 4th, and 5th sub in my other cats' names.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 3, 2015)

I have clicky trucks on my sea salt spray box and the RTR box!


----------



## roxymama (Feb 3, 2015)

Excited that my box has a delivery estimate of 2/9-2/10.  Last time that was pretty accurate too.  Let's hope I'm not jinxing anything.

After seeing the color in the birchbox facebook video demo-ing the Balm lipgloss, I am pretty excited.  That rosy medium pink color is right in my wheelhouse. (I'm a RTR box girl this month.)

To play along with the box choice game: #12 would have been my best box because of the beauty blender, balm lipgloss, beekind shower gel and 6 total items...but it would have never been in the cards since I've already received the perfume.  So I can sleep easy tonight that it was never meant to be.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 3, 2015)

roxymama said:


> Excited that my box has a delivery estimate of 2/9-2/10.  Last time that was pretty accurate too.  Let's hope I'm not jinxing anything.
> 
> After seeing the color in the birchbox facebook video demo-ing the Balm lipgloss, I am pretty excited.  That rosy medium pink color is right in my wheelhouse. (I'm a RTR box girl this month.)
> 
> To play along with the box choice game: #12 would have been my best box because of the beauty blender, balm lipgloss, beekind shower gel and 6 total items...but it would have never been in the cards since I've already received the perfume.  So I can sleep easy tonight that it was never meant to be.


Yes. I wanted 12 too. It would have been the best box ever. Damn you, Catherine Melandrino! Although I shouldn't whine. My Aces is getting the RTR and I know that will be a nice box. :wub:


----------



## queenpans (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello, I just subscribed to Birchbox and need help figuring out everything. I read all the posts and have questions. First, since I have just joined for February's box, will I get a regular box or will I get one of those "Welcome" boxes? And if I do get a "Welcome" box, would I get regular boxes afterwards or what? I have seen the "Welcome" boxes and not that interested so I'm hoping that doesn't continue after this month.

Second, I never got an e-mail asking me to pick an extra sample. I literally signed up this past Sunday night. Does this mean that I was late in getting the PYS sample for this month or what? Should I get an e-mail starting next month for March's box and so forth? I am confused on this and how does it work?

Third, how does the points system work?

Please help!


----------



## sstich79 (Feb 3, 2015)

queenpans said:


> Hello, I just subscribed to Birchbox and need help figuring out everything. I read all the posts and have questions. First, since I have just joined for February's box, will I get a regular box or will I get one of those "Welcome" boxes? And if I do get a "Welcome" box, would I get regular boxes afterwards or what? I have seen the "Welcome" boxes and not that interested so I'm hoping that doesn't continue after this month.
> 
> Second, I never got an e-mail asking me to pick an extra sample. I literally signed up this past Sunday night. Does this mean that I was late in getting the PYS sample for this month or what? Should I get an e-mail starting next month for March's box and so forth? I am confused on this and how does it work?
> 
> ...


Welcome! I think you will find this helpful:
https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131763-birchbox-faqs-read-here-before-asking/


----------



## mascara117827 (Feb 3, 2015)

My February box has loaded on the regular website (I don't use the app). Aside from the perfume, it looks neat. I just don't wear perfume.

Caudalie Vinosource Moisturizing Sorbet 

CLEAN Skin Eau de Parfum (will swap or give to family)

Parlor by Jeffrey Chastain Moisturizing Sea Salt Spray (my PYS)

Jules &amp; Esther Cucumber Eye Gel

Benefit Roller Lash


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Feb 3, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> I picked the Marcelle eye makeup remover. Of the boxes so far I totally hope I get 25 or 26. I'd love the Davines MINU, but I changed my profile to say I don't prefer makeup and that box has Benefit mascara and The Balm lip gloss. 26 has Klorane dry shampoo, and I had to look at my boxes, but I have never received that on my primary account in the two years I have had it. That seems impossible, but that's why I always had it on my wish list.
> 
> Please BB, I want box 25!


I picked the makeup remover too.  Of all the boxes it is in so far (13, 17, 20, 24, 25, 26), the only one I would be eligible for is 25.  I'd be happy with that box!

Not all of the boxes seem fully populated though (having only 3 items), so who knows what kind of last minute changes we might be looking at.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Feb 3, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> My February box has loaded on the regular website (I don't use the app). Aside from the perfume, it looks neat. I just don't wear perfume.
> 
> Caudalie Vinosource Moisturizing Sorbet
> 
> ...


Lucky! Wish mine would load already! I picked the eye makeup remover, mascara, and RTR box on my three accounts.


----------



## lyncaf (Feb 3, 2015)

artemiss said:


> Whoah, my exact thoughts. I want 9 so hard. Have a *very* strong gut feeling I will get 25. &lt;_&lt;
> 
> My gift account with the Feb Valentine's Day welcome box has shipping info, so there is that. (I gifted myself 3 mos just for the super cute box, not gonna lie. Then I made a completely 'opposite me' profile to see how the boxes compare in the other two months. Why do I suspect Bizzarro Me is cooler and will get better stuff?  )


I would LOVE 25. I doubt I will get it. But I'm actually running kind of low on shampoo and conditioner, so that plus all makeup would be amazing. I don't think I've ever got a box without a moisturizer or similar skin care product, though, so I am not getting my hopes up.


----------



## mascara117827 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Lucky! Wish mine would load already! I picked the eye makeup remover, mascara, and RTR box on my three accounts.


I got a non-clicky truck about 48 hours ago. That seems to be the timeline until mine load...for whatever reason.


----------



## carothcj (Feb 3, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> My February box has loaded on the regular website (I don't use the app). Aside from the perfume, it looks neat. I just don't wear perfume.
> 
> Caudalie Vinosource Moisturizing Sorbet
> 
> ...


I'm getting this box too! Praying it doesn't change.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 3, 2015)

Dang!

http://www.cosmeticsdesign.com/Business-Financial/Birchbox-sued-for-automatic-subscription-renewal-violation


----------



## H_D (Feb 3, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Dang!
> 
> http://www.cosmeticsdesign.com/Business-Financial/Birchbox-sued-for-automatic-subscription-renewal-violation


Oh please, it states pretty clearly what will happen on BB's website. I don't like when people sue because they don't take the time to read the FAQs and make sure they understand something completely before they sign up. Operator error.


----------



## H_D (Feb 3, 2015)

That benefit roller lash looks interesting. I am not really wanting a new mascara-have so many already-but I like the curl claim of this one so I wouldn't hate it if I got it in my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Feb 3, 2015)

H_D said:


> So far, here are the boxes that contain the sea spray for anyone interested. I can't see as many boxes as most are seeing though for some reason. I will update this as I see more.
> 
> Box 8, 9, 13, 21


Updated

Box 8, 9, 13, 21, 30


----------



## naturalactions (Feb 3, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Dang!
> 
> http://www.cosmeticsdesign.com/Business-Financial/Birchbox-sued-for-automatic-subscription-renewal-violation


Interesting. I pulled up the Law360 article which gives a little more clarification on her case. Seems it is only based on CA law, but the proposed class lists any BB subscribers since 2011.

I will admit that I tend to have mixed feelings about things like this. I agree that billing terms and cancellation policies should be made clear at signup, but it does not take much effort to figure them out either. Isn't that why FAQ's exist? Or customer service? 

It will be interesting to see how this one turns out.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Feb 3, 2015)

Is there a box list for the mascara yet? I only picked it hoping that great products would come with it, hopefully I'm right...


----------



## H_D (Feb 3, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Is there a box list for the mascara yet? I only picked it hoping that great products would come with it, hopefully I'm right...


Was it the laura geller mascara? I can't remember. Anyway, if so, then box 21 has both the mascara and the sea spray PYS.


----------



## tamberella (Feb 3, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Is there a box list for the mascara yet? I only picked it hoping that great products would come with it, hopefully I'm right...


Yeah so far box 21 is the only one showing the Laura Gellar GlamLash mascara.  The boxes are loading really slowly, hopefully they will all be loaded soon.


----------



## artemiss (Feb 3, 2015)

lyncaf said:


> I would LOVE 25. I doubt I will get it. But I'm actually running kind of low on shampoo and conditioner, so that plus all makeup would be amazing. I don't think I've ever got a box without a moisturizer or similar skin care product, though, so I am not getting my hopes up.


That's why I think I will get it: I tried to shift my profile toward makeup and hair with zero skincare and that box fits, down to my hair 'concerns'. I just happened to snag big bottles of favorite shampoo/conditioner on sale a few days ago, so shampoo is at the very bottom of my list of wants right now. C'est la vie. The hair serum and mascara would be nice, if I'm right though, so that's my consolation if it's not my dream box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (And honestly, samples are how I find new shampoos, I'll just take it on my vacation next month)


----------



## artlover613 (Feb 3, 2015)

artemiss said:


> That's why I think I will get it: I tried to shift my profile toward makeup and hair with zero skincare and that box fits, down to my hair 'concerns'. I just happened to snag big bottles of favorite shampoo/conditioner on sale a few days ago, so shampoo is at the very bottom of my list of wants right now. C'est la vie. The hair serum and mascara would be nice, if I'm right though, so that's my consolation if it's not my dream box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (And honestly, samples are how I find new shampoos, I'll just take it on my vacation next month)


Sometimes it takes some time for your profile to update, so don't count on it if you did it in the past few weeks. I think I read that on the BB page once. I made a change recenty and I hope mine didn't get updated in time for February because I DO want box 25. LOL.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope I get that Benefit Lash Curling mascara.  My lashes are so straight and an eyelash curler doesn't make a dent in them.


----------



## SouthernSass (Feb 3, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Is there a box list for the mascara yet? I only picked it hoping that great products would come with it, hopefully I'm right...


21 and 45 are the only two I've seen it in.


----------



## H_D (Feb 3, 2015)

SouthernSass said:


> 21 and 45 are the only two I've seen it in.


38 also has the LG mascara


----------



## H_D (Feb 3, 2015)

box 46 also has a beauty blender


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 3, 2015)

I have a clicky truck on my account.  I can't wait to get that RTR curated box!


----------



## lyncaf (Feb 3, 2015)

My prediction is that I will get 42, since it's the least appealing box with the makeup remover I've seen so far.

Side note, but I was going back to see if I'd already got Harvey Prince Hello (no, sadly), and the boxes I got the first time I subscribed back in 2012 were way better, in general. And I almost always got more than 5 things.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for looking, you guys are the best! I'd be stoked to get box 45!



H_D said:


> 38 also has the LG mascara





SouthernSass said:


> 21 and 45 are the only two I've seen it in.





H_D said:


> Was it the laura geller mascara? I can't remember. Anyway, if so, then box 21 has both the mascara and the sea spray PYS.





tamberella said:


> Yeah so far box 21 is the only one showing the Laura Gellar GlamLash mascara.  The boxes are loading really slowly, hopefully they will all be loaded soon.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Feb 3, 2015)

Box 24 has the makeup remover and Posiebalm!




Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner 20,937 
$11.00 
Ships Free

More Options Available

 



Miss Jessie's® Original Super Sweetback Treatment 1,377 $14.00 



 



Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris – 3.4 oz 9,456 $110.00 



 



Benefit Posiebalm 2,501 
$18.00 
Ships Free



 



Marcelle Gentle Eye Make-Up Remover For Sensitive Eyes 1 $15.00


----------



## H_D (Feb 3, 2015)

has anyone ever gotten lollibalm instead of posiebalm in their BB?


----------



## Kimsuebob (Feb 3, 2015)

Since the Tocca handcream was so popular here last month, I thought I would mention that it is the featured product in this month's Blush Mystery Box. A $20 value according to the video.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Feb 3, 2015)

box 45 has the mascara with the balm lipgloss i hope i get that one lol wish i could get a beauty blender but its only in 2 boxes i see and no mascara


----------



## MrsMeow (Feb 3, 2015)

Clicky truck; shipped yesterday! I had unsubbed a couple of weeks and then resubbed a few days later. I didn't PYS, so I have no clue what I'm getting (cheat isn't working for me). I looked through a few of the boxes, but I don't have the ambition this month to go through them all, so I guess I'll REALLY be surprised...for the first time in a good year or so.  :wub:


----------



## eas00 (Feb 3, 2015)

Has anyone else noticed that when applying your points to an order it applies way too many points. I have been saving my points for awhile and I placed two different orders during the Ace 40% off thing and one was $10.80 and the other was $55.20. It applied 200 points to the first one and then 600 points to the second. I thought this was a little crazy because I would pay the extra $.80 or $5.20 instead of using 100 points. It used to not do that. I have already emailed customer service and I am sure they will make it right but I was wondering if anyone else has noticed this or experienced this.


----------



## naturalactions (Feb 3, 2015)

eas00 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that when applying your points to an order it applies way too many points. I have been saving my points for awhile and I placed two different orders during the Ace 40% off thing and one was $10.80 and the other was $55.20. It applied 200 points to the first one and then 600 points to the second. I thought this was a little crazy because I would pay the extra $.80 or $5.20 instead of using 100 points. It used to not do that. I have already emailed customer service and I am sure they will make it right but I was wondering if anyone else has noticed this or experienced this.


As far as I know, BB has always done this. This is why so many work so hard at cart Tetris to get it as close to an even dollar amount (in increments of $10) as possible. I had the same issue during the Ace sale with having a total of $21.80. They wanted to apply 300 points so I added a couple more items to get my order to $29.75. I feel much better using 300 points for that. I do hope customer service refunds you some points. Let us know what they say.


----------



## eas00 (Feb 3, 2015)

I will defiantly let you know. I guess it has changed a little since I last ordered something. It's been months since I ordered so I will have to remember that. Thank you.


----------



## H_D (Feb 4, 2015)

eas00 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that when applying your points to an order it applies way too many points. I have been saving my points for awhile and I placed two different orders during the Ace 40% off thing and one was $10.80 and the other was $55.20. It applied 200 points to the first one and then 600 points to the second. I thought this was a little crazy because I would pay the extra $.80 or $5.20 instead of using 100 points. It used to not do that. I have already emailed customer service and I am sure they will make it right but I was wondering if anyone else has noticed this or experienced this.


Oh good to know. They never use to do do this.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 4, 2015)

H_D said:


> Oh good to know. They never use to do do this.





eas00 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that when applying your points to an order it applies way too many points. I have been saving my points for awhile and I placed two different orders during the Ace 40% off thing and one was $10.80 and the other was $55.20. It applied 200 points to the first one and then 600 points to the second. I thought this was a little crazy because I would pay the extra $.80 or $5.20 instead of using 100 points. It used to not do that. I have already emailed customer service and I am sure they will make it right but I was wondering if anyone else has noticed this or experienced this.


I can't tell if this is new but it happened to me. I've also noticed if you are playing cart tetris you might suddenly lose the option to simply buy something on a credit card alone. I wanted to reactivate my second sub and it was trying to use points. In future. That would have been awesome except it was going to use 200 points not 100 because of the 80 cents in tax. I was able to clear my cart and get back to the normal payment screen.  From now on I plan ahead, either to make large purchases with tons of points or small purchases on accounts that only have 100 points.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Feb 4, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> I will admit that I tend to have mixed feelings about things like this. I agree that billing terms and cancellation policies should be made clear at signup, but it does not take much effort to figure them out either. Isn't that why FAQ's exist? Or customer service?


Honestly, I always thought Birchbox was one of the more transparent subs as far as that goes.  It says "monthly" when you sign up.  It doesn't say "single month."  "Monthly" implies recurring.  Plus there are FAQs on the site.  Plus, it is super easy to cancel -- online, without contacting CS.  And when you log into your account, it says "cancel subscription."  Again, "subscription" implies recurring.  I really don't know how much more they could do to make it clear.


----------



## artlover613 (Feb 4, 2015)

The following boxes have Marcelle Eye Makeup Remover: 13, 17, 20, 24, 25, 26, 34, 35, 37, 41 and 42.

I determined now that I can only receive 13, 24, 25, 35 and 41. The finger-tapping has begun. Lol


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Feb 4, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Box 24 has the makeup remover and Posiebalm!


I won't get this, I'm pretty sure I've had the Catherine Malandrino perfume on every account.  But that's OK because I actually don't like Posiebalm very much (there is something really weird to me about flower flavors in lip products).  Also I have a rather large Posiebalm deluxe sample that is almost completely untouched, so I don't need another.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Feb 4, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> As far as I know, BB has always done this. This is why so many work so hard at cart Tetris to get it as close to an even dollar amount (in increments of $10) as possible. I had the same issue during the Ace sale with having a total of $21.80. They wanted to apply 300 points so I added a couple more items to get my order to $29.75. I feel much better using 300 points for that. I do hope customer service refunds you some points. Let us know what they say.


Yeah, this is why if I'm paying with points, I order something that's like $1 or $2 more than my number of points.  So I have to pay a little out of pocket but I usually have at least a few points left over that way and I don't lose any.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Feb 4, 2015)

for birchbox to be sued, someone had to have done the complaining, and who the heck doesnt read what your getting into before throwing your credit card number out there. i watched youtube videos for literally like 2 months of current and past month unboxings and reviews before i signed up for any. i have birchbox, boxycharm, and ipsy. i dont know but to me? i dont think this will get anywhere. i think it will be thrown out of court if it goes there.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 4, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> for birchbox to be sued, someone had to have done the complaining, and who the heck doesnt read what your getting into before throwing your credit card number out there. i watched youtube videos for literally like 2 months of current and past month unboxings and reviews before i signed up for any. i have birchbox, boxycharm, and ipsy. i dont know but to me? i dont think this will get anywhere. i think it will be thrown out of court if it goes there.


I haven't been following this too carefully, but it sounds like a class action brought under a California law about auto-renewals. I hope BB stands its ground and doesn't cave like Redbull. I've yet to hear anyone complaining that the renewal was a surprise. This isn't like one of those cd clubs from the 90s where you could order a cd for a penny and then get walloped with a $100 bill later for a bunch of cds you didn't want.


----------



## roxymama (Feb 4, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> The following boxes have Marcelle Eye Makeup Remover: 13, 17, 20, 24, 25, 26, 34, 35, 37, 41 and 42.
> 
> I determined now that I can only receive 13, 24, 25, 35 and 41. The finger-tapping has begun. Lol


Thanks for posting this sleuthing!  I am going to check these out since choosing the eye makeup remover was my original game plan and then I changed to RTR at the last minute.  No I can see what I may or may not have missed out on.


----------



## tamberella (Feb 4, 2015)

I got box 51 I guess.  It shows I'm getting :    

                                                                                                                                                             Paula's Choice BHA Exfolient -  It says it is for acne which I don't have and my                                                                          profile  says dry skin. (Good Job Birchbox)

  Gilchrist and Soames shower gel - I don't like their stuff.  Rated them really low and will                                                                 do so again. (Thanks for listening Birchbox)

  The Balm Lip Gloss - I'm okay with this.

  Sea Salt spray - My PYS  ( I hoped picking this would bring me a good box)

  Juicy Couture Hollywood Royal perfume - Just okay.

Not a win for me Birchbox.  One of the worst so far.  Oh well I probably should quit because I don't like skincare anyway and this subscription always wants to always give me skincare that has nothing to do with what I told them about my skin.

Sorry I can't get this to line up right.


----------



## Jen51 (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't know if it's just me, but I have been having a really hard time getting birchbox to load this morning.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Feb 4, 2015)

Not the best month for me either:

Eyeko liquid liner

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Cleanser

BeeKind Body Lotion

Marcella Makeup Remover (my PYS)

Juicy Couture Hollywood Royal Perfume

Kind of sad that I am most excited about my perfume sample lol. I'm hoping that I am just judging these products harshly and they will end up being amazing lol


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 4, 2015)

So I have a clicky truck but no box info. It still shows December (because I skipped January).


----------



## Brandi Bandz (Feb 4, 2015)

First Sub: 

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Cleanser

Bee Kind Body Lotion

Toni&amp;Guy Classic Shine Gloss Serum

Harvey Prince Ageless

Benefit Roller Lash 

Second Sub:

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner

Coola Face SPF 30 Unscented Matte Tint

amika Nourishing Mask 

Harvey Prince Sincerely

Marcelle Gentle Eye Make-up Remover

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Not too happy about this month


----------



## H_D (Feb 4, 2015)

wow, I still can't see my box on either account.

Edit to say yes I can now on one of my. Worst.box.ever. and  completely regretting I signed up for a second box again.

Of course, shampoo and conditioner. The thing  I hate the most. Harvey prince no less because I have every single other brand except this one.

Eyeko liner. Already got in previous box so if it is black, I am calling to complain.

Perfume. I don't wear it.

And that terrible gilchrest and soames body lotion.


----------



## lyncaf (Feb 4, 2015)

lyncaf said:


> My prediction is that I will get 42, since it's the least appealing box with the makeup remover I've seen so far.
> 
> Side note, but I was going back to see if I'd already got Harvey Prince Hello (no, sadly), and the boxes I got the first time I subscribed back in 2012 were way better, in general. And I almost always got more than 5 things.


Ha! I am indeed getting this box. Sigh. It's like my profile is telling them the opposite of what I want. I don't get it. 

It has: Harvey Prince Hello, Gilchrist and Soames Body Wash (UGH!), Posiebalm (I've heard this is the tiniest sample ever), Marcelle Makeup Remover, and Davines shampoo and conditioner (will they be foils?)

Boooooooring. No skin care, on the plus side, but I would have taken that over more damned perfume and G&amp;S.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm getting a second sub for the first time this month because I ordered the RTR on my first account.  I'm getting box 28.  It has the new Benefit roller lash but also Gilchrist and Soames lotion, HP Hello (which I got in my very first box February of last year), and Coola matte tint  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also a Davines shampoo and serum for color treated hair.  My hair isn't colored, but I was thinking about coloring it so I wonder if I should take this as a sign from the universe to do it.


----------



## brittainy (Feb 4, 2015)

Brandi Bandz said:


> First Sub:
> 
> Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Cleanser
> 
> ...


How are you seeing your box? This is my first month back in 4 or 5 months.


----------



## lyncaf (Feb 4, 2015)

I just looked at my profile, and it says I want makeup and nail polish, and I picked adventurous and trendy. And this is what they give me? I honestly can't see any link between my profile and the boxes I've been getting. Maybe I need to stop doing PYS and let the profile do its magic. Although last month I didn't get my PYS and they still sent me a terrible box. Black eyeliner, AHA mask, bland cleanser, etc.


----------



## Dawn Horton (Feb 4, 2015)

My box this month:

Juicy Couture Hollywood Royal Perfume 

Dear Clark Shampoo

Dear Clark Conditioner

Eyeko Liquid Eyeliner

The Balm Lip Gloss

Looking forward to trying everything this month!


----------



## rwikene (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm so disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I gifted myself a second sub b/c I really wanted that cynthia rowly lip gloss...but the valentine/friendship (whatever it is) box only has 4 products showing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The cynthia rowly lip gloss

Gilchrist and Soames lotion (already got this on my main sub)

beauty protector detangler

and a Catherine Malandrino perfume sample

le sigh :/ I wish it had been a more exciting box. I think they're throwing in some tea samples or something too. I drink tea, so that's fine, but not terribly exciting. If I hadn't been with BB for a year and a half now and had decent boxes on my main account, this certainly wouldn't make me want to stay.


----------



## Jen51 (Feb 4, 2015)

There's Coola in the Valentines box also.  That doesn't make it any more exciting, but at least it's 5 products.


----------



## Brandi Bandz (Feb 4, 2015)

brittainy said:


> How are you seeing your box? This is my first month back in 4 or 5 months.


I'm using this link: https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/02

Hope that helps   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brittainy (Feb 4, 2015)

Brandi Bandz said:


> I'm using this link: https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/02
> 
> Hope that helps   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you!!!


----------



## artlover613 (Feb 4, 2015)

They are still adding to boxes and i can now see mine without needing the sneak peek trick. It isn't one I listed earlier for Marcelle but I cannot find the number now.

I'm getting: eye makeup remover (PYS), juice Beauty Blemish Cleaning Cleanser (excited), Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner (nope), BeeKind Body Lotion (yawn), and Juicy Couture Hollywood Royal perfume (never going to buy this brand, but they send me every Juicy no matter what I do to my profile.)

So, I have two great products for $4 after the $5 review and one tweet. Not bad really,

I hope the cleanser is a nice size. I need at least a week's worth to decide if I like a cleanser.


----------



## H_D (Feb 4, 2015)

Kimsuebob said:


> I'm getting a second sub for the first time this month because I ordered the RTR on my first account.  I'm getting box 28.  It has the new Benefit roller lash but also Gilchrist and Soames lotion, HP Hello (which I got in my very first box February of last year), and Coola matte tint  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also a Davines shampoo and serum for color treated hair.  My hair isn't colored, but I was thinking about coloring it so I wonder if I should take this as a sign from the universe to do it.


I know, I've gotten curly hair products before and my profile states straight, which it is. I also have gotten every kind of shampoo and conditioner even though I have dry hair, including clarifying shampoo (worst ever for dry shampoo) and shampoo for normal hair (never enough moisture for dry hair).

I too subbed a second box and totally regretting it. Once I review and get points, I am cancelling it. Again.


----------



## brittainy (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm getting:

Bee Kind Shower Gel
Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris
theBalm Read My Lips Lipgloss
beautyblender
Davines MINU Shampoo
Davines MINU Hair Serum


----------



## graquarius (Feb 4, 2015)

Not sure which box I got, but I got all three PYS choices in my box!! Go figure!


----------



## EmL (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm getting:

Laura Geller Mascara 

the Balm lipgloss - yes!

Harvey Prince Ageless - ughhh, all I want is a sample of Hello, but I've gotten Sincerely and now Ageless  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sea Salt Spay

Makeup remover 

Funny thing is,  I got the box with all three sample choices lol! It's not a bad box, but I really wanted the Benefit mascara and Harvey Prince Hello perfume sample.


----------



## graquarius (Feb 4, 2015)

EmL said:


> I'm getting:
> 
> Laura Geller Mascara
> 
> ...


I got the same box!! Would have liked another, but oh well. It's still a decent box


----------



## rwikene (Feb 4, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> There's Coola in the Valentines box also.  That doesn't make it any more exciting, but at least it's 5 products.


In that case, they could keep the 5th product and just double up on the tea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have universally disliked every coola product I've gotten. My skin is super sensitive to zinc oxide, and that's in most of the natural sunscreen products. Those tiny samples aren't even big enough to worry about trading or sending to someone. oh well


----------



## EmL (Feb 4, 2015)

graquarius said:


> I got the same box!! Would have liked another, but oh well. It's still a decent box


I think it's funny how we got the three sample choices in one box!


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 4, 2015)

I got a sad box with nothing  I really wanted: Coola, makeup remover, klorane dry shampoo, eyeco liner and obliphica hair serum.


----------



## roxymama (Feb 4, 2015)

brittainy said:


> I'm getting:
> 
> Bee Kind Shower Gel
> 
> ...


You got the box #12 I wanted!  Mostly just because of the lipgloss and beauty blender.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey can anyone help me out with the monthly box trick? After clicking the link a page back I forget how to bring up my feb box! Help!! Thanks.


----------



## H_D (Feb 4, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Hey can anyone help me out with the monthly box trick? After clicking the link a page back I forget how to bring up my feb box! Help!! Thanks.


Go into your account---&gt;click on "all samples"---&gt;click on "january" (the actual word)---&gt;change the month to 2 in the address bar and hit enter


----------



## Kimsuebob (Feb 4, 2015)

H_D said:


> I know, I've gotten curly hair products before and my profile states straight, which it is. I also have gotten every kind of shampoo and conditioner even though I have dry hair, including clarifying shampoo (worst ever for dry shampoo) and shampoo for normal hair (never enough moisture for dry hair).
> 
> I too subbed a second box and totally regretting it. Once I review and get points, I am cancelling it. Again.


They usually do pretty good with hair products for me so I'm assuming this is just because its the first box on this account and I think they say somewhere that the first box won't really match your profile. Although hair oils really don't do well with my oily hair and to me it doesn't make sense for me to get them but a lot of these say they can be used on all hair types so they send them anyway. And this is also true for the Coola.  I tried it the last time they sent it and it was so bad on my dry skin,  I think the companies that sell them say this is so great for every hair/skin type so BB just sends them anyway.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 4, 2015)

Ha!  All three in one box!


----------



## jenacate (Feb 4, 2015)

can you gift a subscription to yourself? i just resubbed for this month since may and i have enough points for a gift subscription but i want to send it to me. is that possible or do i have to create another account? I'm not thrilled with my box this month, so a free subscription is the only way they are going to keep me to change my mind.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Feb 4, 2015)

I am in complete and utter *SHOCK*. I actually got an awesome box - 1st time in 7 months!  I am even OK with the body wash as I always need those for my travel bag.  ....and I still have yet to know what the 5th item is - this is box 46 FWIW.


----------



## H_D (Feb 4, 2015)

@@girlnamedpete it is possible you are only getting four items, especially since one item is a higher $ amount. Not all boxes have 5. They can be anywhere from 4 to 7. Congrats on loving your box!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Feb 4, 2015)

H_D said:


> @@girlnamedpete it is possible you are only getting four items, especially since one item is a higher $ amount. Not all boxes have 5. They can be anywhere from 4 to 7. Congrats on loving your box!


If that is the case I am totally fine with it!  I checked again and now it's not showing up so I hope I didn't jinx myself! *LOL*


----------



## liilak (Feb 4, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> They are still adding to boxes and i can now see mine without needing the sneak peek trick. It isn't one I listed earlier for Marcelle but I cannot find the number now.
> 
> I'm getting: eye makeup remover (PYS), juice Beauty Blemish Cleaning Cleanser (excited), Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner (nope), BeeKind Body Lotion (yawn), and Juicy Couture Hollywood Royal perfume (never going to buy this brand, but they send me every Juicy no matter what I do to my profile.)
> 
> ...


I'm getting the same thing.  I find it a bit underwhelming aside from the Eye Eyeliner which I'd been meaning to try.   But I'm not unhappy with it- they're all things I'll use.

I actually would've loved to try the Davines, the one shampoo line I would be happy to get.


----------



## H_D (Feb 4, 2015)

@@girlnamedpete by the way, LOVE your profile pic! Super cute doggie!!


----------



## H_D (Feb 4, 2015)

I only hope mine will change but since knowing about the box cheat, mine has always been 100% accurate.


----------



## Boadicea (Feb 4, 2015)

Happy but not excited about my box compared to others *box envy* 

I'm getting:

Harvey Prince Hello (happy to get this now so I never get it again)

Gilchrist &amp; Soames London Shower Gel (nice size, probably smells alright)

Benefit Posiebalm (excited! but it's tiny)

Marcelle Makeup Remover (my PYS)

Davines MINU Shampoo (happy, going to color my hair this weekend so perfect timing)

Davines MINU Serum (happy)

Do you think the Davines will be foils or small bottles?

Also I am glad I reserved a RTR box on my 2nd account because I really wanted to try the Balm lipgloss.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 4, 2015)

Swaps!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135783-birchbox-february-2015-swaps/


----------



## disconik (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm getting all three PYS products plus the HP Ageless perfume and The Balm lip gloss.

I've got a full size bottle of hello and I liked the ageless body wash so I'm cool with the perfume. I swear, I never thought I would ever own as many lip glosses/sticks/balms as I do now! Do we know what colors they're sending out?  I'm praying for Boom (shimmering raisin) because I so sincerely do not need another pink or nude ANYTHING. I'd even go for the scarlet.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Feb 4, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> They are still adding to boxes and i can now see mine without needing the sneak peek trick. It isn't one I listed earlier for Marcelle but I cannot find the number now.
> 
> I'm getting: eye makeup remover (PYS), juice Beauty Blemish Cleaning Cleanser (excited), Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner (nope), BeeKind Body Lotion (yawn), and Juicy Couture Hollywood Royal perfume (never going to buy this brand, but they send me every Juicy no matter what I do to my profile.)
> 
> ...


The cheat isn't working for me.  But on the Iphone app I show that this is my box.  NOT the #25 I was hoping for.  Sigh.

I picked the eye makeup remover, but the only other thing I will be interested in is the cleanser (hope it is a good size).  I can't manage liquid eyeliner (so I guess the remover will come in handy to correct my errors!)

I don't use body lotion.  Don't know why really, just don't.   And the perfeume will be put in my little bin of perfume samples to be used up someday.

Now I kind of wish I hadn't looked at all of the other boxes out there.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Feb 4, 2015)

H_D said:


> @@girlnamedpete by the way, LOVE your profile pic! Super cute doggie!!


Aw, thanks.  That's my sweetest dog in the world Stella.  She is a rescue dog and just the best!


----------



## Mandy777 (Feb 4, 2015)

I didn't do a PYS and here's what I'm getting:

-Derma E Anti-Wrinkle Vitamin A Glycolic Scrub

-Mereadesso All-In-One Moisturizer

-Harvey Prince Hello Shampoo

-Harvey Prince Hello Conditioner

-Benefit Roller Lash

I'm not too excited about the shampoo &amp; conditioner, but looking forward to trying everything else!


----------



## roxymama (Feb 4, 2015)

disconik said:


> Do we know what colors they're sending out?  I'm praying for Boom (shimmering raisin) because I so sincerely do not need another pink or nude ANYTHING. I'd even go for the scarlet.


The Facebook spoiler showed that some people will be receiving theBalm in BAM! which is a rosy pink.  Makes me think you will probably be getting that one.  

Maybe wear it on top of another bolder color?


----------



## naturalactions (Feb 4, 2015)

So I hate when I look at my samples and think..."OMG thats a dupe!" and then scroll through my history only to realize, it's not a dupe, but something I traded for in the past.  :blush2:

Needless to say, I am off to the trade threads to do it again!


----------



## invisiblegirl (Feb 4, 2015)

graquarius said:


> Not sure which box I got, but I got all three PYS choices in my box!! Go figure!


Same here! I have not looked through all the box combos. I was surprised to see that though. I picked the mascara for my sample pick on main account.


----------



## Lisa80 (Feb 4, 2015)

I hope I'm not getting the lime green Sumita eyeliner in the curated box


----------



## Kimsuebob (Feb 4, 2015)

Lisa80 said:


> I hope I'm not getting the lime green Sumita eyeliner in the curated box


The curated box is supposed to have navy


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank goodness I am getting a decent box because Ipsy (who normally loves me) gave me a case of the sads today. I am getting"

Benefit Porefessional (have a few of these already but not upset to get another)

English Laundry (have a bunch of these but LOVE this so don't mind)

G&amp;S Spa Body Wash (I may be the only person who likes their London body lotion so I'm ok trying this)

the Balm lip gloss (I LOVE the Balm and this is new to me)

Makeup Remover (my PYS)

No shampoo and no conditioner for the WIN! I still think all perfume boxes should get 6 samples but that's just me. This one is on the pricier side so I suppose the value is there.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Feb 4, 2015)

invisiblegirl said:


> Same here! I have not looked through all the box combos. I was surprised to see that though. I picked the mascara for my sample pick on main account.


Okay, so the box with 3 of the samples and the Harvey Prince Ageless is box 57. On my second sub, I picked the RTW. No tracking on the main , other than non-clicky. The RTW is already in Indiana, but I never got a tracking email.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Feb 4, 2015)

AHHH!!! This is going to be one of my favorite boxes of all time!!! I am so excited for it to get to me!! Woohoo! 

PARLOR by Jeff Chastain Moisturizing Sea Salt Spray (I chose this since sea salt spray does amazing things to my wavy/curly hair)

Benefit Roller Lash (super excited to try this, especially since I have teeny tiny eyelashes) 

Jules &amp; Esther Cucumber Eye Gel

Caudalie Vinosource Moisturizing Sorbet

CLEAN Skin Eau de Parfum – 2.14 oz.


----------



## blm00 (Feb 4, 2015)

erinedavis44 said:


> Not the best month for me either:
> 
> Eyeko liquid liner
> 
> ...


I'm getting that same box!  Not too excited about it.  I don't really use eyeliner (and when I do, it's not liquid) and I don't really want perfume.  I chose the makeup remover, but I only chose it because I wasn't all that interested in the other things, not because I desperately wanted it.  I kind of wish I hadn't picked anything.  I am willing to try the Juice Beauty cleanser, but I have their face lotion and don't really like it that much.  It kind of smells weird and has a weird consistency.  The lotion I am okay with, but definitely not excited for.  Sorry you aren't loving it either!


----------



## kaelahbae (Feb 4, 2015)

I didn't pick a sample this month, and I'm so glad I didn't! I was complaining just this morning about how I need a new beautyblender, and I'm getting one in my box! SO excited. In addition:

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Cleanser (kind of boring, but I'll use it)

G&amp;S Body Wash (blech)

theBalm lip gloss (yay!)

BeeKind conditioner (this could be nice or it could be terrible)

Doesn't even matter though, because BEAUTYBLENDER!


----------



## detroitjewel (Feb 4, 2015)

I picked the mascara. My box is:

Dr.Scheller Argan Oil Hand Care

Juicy Couture Hollywood Royal

Laura Geller Glam Lash

Caudalie Vinosource Sorbet

Benefit High Beam

I'm not a fan of Benefit or Juicy Couture but Im OK with this box.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 4, 2015)

kaelahbae said:


> I didn't pick a sample this month, and I'm so glad I didn't! I was complaining just this morning about how I need a new beautyblender, and I'm getting one in my box! SO excited. In addition:
> 
> Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Cleanser (kind of boring, but I'll use it)
> 
> ...


I'm getting this box on one of my accounts too! Yay, so excited, I needed a new beauty blender!


----------



## DoubleShot (Feb 4, 2015)

Another body lotion and Harvey Prince, womp womp. Not so sad about the Shampoo and conditioner, but not a great box for me.


----------



## Kyra Carroll (Feb 4, 2015)

Anyone know if I bought myself another sub for this month in the next day or two, not a gift, but a second sub would I have a shot at the current Feb boxes or would I got a welcome box, I am hoping for another shot at a Beautyblender


----------



## brittainy (Feb 4, 2015)

Carrollkm said:


> Anyone know if I bought myself another sub for this month in the next day or two, not a gift, but a second sub would I have a shot at the current Feb boxes or would I got a welcome box, I am hoping for another shot at a Beautyblender


I could be wrong but I think you need to wait until after the 10th to avoid getting a January box.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Feb 4, 2015)

the cheat is finally working for me, here is my box, pretty good for me


----------



## H_D (Feb 4, 2015)

brittainy said:


> I could be wrong but I think you need to wait until after the 10th to avoid getting a January box.


No she doesn't need to wait until after the 10th, you just need to wait until the previous month is over before subbing.


----------



## H_D (Feb 4, 2015)

Carrollkm said:


> Anyone know if I bought myself another sub for this month in the next day or two, not a gift, but a second sub would I have a shot at the current Feb boxes or would I got a welcome box, I am hoping for another shot at a Beautyblender


I had 3 subs at one time and I never got a welcome box. I believe those are only on gift subs. I always got the current month's box. I resubbed one of my old subs hoping to get one and it was a big fail, lol. Instead I got one of my worst boxes ever.


----------



## Brandi Bandz (Feb 4, 2015)

Carrollkm said:


> Anyone know if I bought myself another sub for this month in the next day or two, not a gift, but a second sub would I have a shot at the current Feb boxes or would I got a welcome box, I am hoping for another shot at a Beautyblender


If you buy it as a regular sub you will be receiving the Feb box. I just brought myself a second subscription on Jan 28th and I got the Feb box so I'm positive about that!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenacate (Feb 4, 2015)

Carrollkm said:


> Anyone know if I bought myself another sub for this month in the next day or two, not a gift, but a second sub would I have a shot at the current Feb boxes or would I got a welcome box, I am hoping for another shot at a Beautyblender


 i just subbed on monday for february and I'm getting box number 4 if that is any help to you. its an ok box but not a wow. benefit high beam, amika hair mask, rusk texture spray, real chemistry 3 minute peel and paulas choice face wipes. i used my points to gift myself a subscription on another account so i hope the welcome box stays the same for march because thats when i get my first box.


----------



## H_D (Feb 4, 2015)

@@nikkiaust17 that's not a bad box!


----------



## H_D (Feb 4, 2015)

My PYS box still hasn't shipped and the cheat doesn't work. My tracking number is still at January. Anyone else with the sea spray PYS sill not changed from January?


----------



## H_D (Feb 4, 2015)

H_D said:


> Updated
> 
> Box 8, 9, 13, 21, 30


Updated sea spray boxes

Box 8, 9, 13, 21, 30, 49, 50, 51, 57

I like box 49. Love that moisturizer and want that mascara. Several of the boxes have one or more of the PYS in them.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 4, 2015)

H_D said:


> I had 3 subs at one time and I never got a welcome box. I believe those are only on gift subs. I always got the current month's box. I resubbed one of my old subs hoping to get one and it was a big fail, lol. Instead I got one of my worst boxes ever.


Not to sound like the Hunger Games, but the odds are not in your favor. I think only two-three boxes have beauty blenders. I reactivated my second sub hoping to get mascara, some davines, any mascara or a bee kind product and got none of those. You could try messaging someone who got a blender and match your new profile to theirs, but the system probably takes into account products received.  

That being said If you sign up with a 100 point code, and your box items change allowing you to review the same month twice (happened to me in November), you could find yourself with enough points to just buy a blender for cheap.  And if you refer yourself on a non-aces you can get early sample choice and 50 points on the main account.


----------



## lyncaf (Feb 4, 2015)

It's so funny how people are disappointed about getting boxes that I would love, and other people want to get boxes that I get and don't want. If only there were some kind of way that they could get a sense of our preferences and predict the kinds of things we'd like to get . . .


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 4, 2015)

lyncaf said:


> It's so funny how people are disappointed about getting boxes that I would love, and other people want to get boxes that I get and don't want. If only there were some kind of way that they could get a sense of our preferences and predict the kinds of things we'd like to get . . .


Too funny.

But this is why I love MUT for trading.  I get what I like &amp; others get what they want.  Win - win!


----------



## lyncaf (Feb 4, 2015)

LuckyMoon said:


> Too funny.
> 
> But this is why I love MUT for trading.  I get what I like &amp; others get what they want.  Win - win!


It's a nice idea, but I'm on a budget, and I just don't really want to spend the extra shipping money to swap samples. I'd rather they just sent me things that related to my profile in the first place!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 4, 2015)

lyncaf said:


> It's a nice idea, but I'm on a budget, and I just don't really want to spend the extra shipping money to swap samples. I'd rather they just sent me things that related to my profile in the first place!


Oh I totally would prefer to just start with BB samples that I love too!  It just doesn't always happen that way. 

Trading is fun, but I get that it's not for everyone.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Feb 4, 2015)

lyncaf said:


> It's a nice idea, but I'm on a budget, and I just don't really want to spend the extra shipping money to swap samples.* I'd rather they just sent me things that related to my profile in the first place!*


Yeah, seems like such a simple concept. :wacko:


----------



## H_D (Feb 4, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Not to sound like the Hunger Games, *but the odds are not in your favor. I think only two-three boxes have beauty blenders. I* reactivated my second sub hoping to get mascara, some davines, any mascara or a bee kind product and got none of those. You could try messaging someone who got a blender and match your new profile to theirs, but the system probably takes into account products received.
> 
> That being said If you sign up with a 100 point code, and your box items change allowing you to review the same month twice (happened to me in November), you could find yourself with enough points to just buy a blender for cheap.  And if you refer yourself on a non-aces you can get early sample choice and 50 points on the main account.


So true, especially since there are ~ 60 box variations! But for me,  there were a bunch of other things I was also interested in getting. Unfortunately, lol, I didn't get a single one!


----------



## carothcj (Feb 4, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Ha! All three in one box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the box my mom got! Looks awesome!


----------



## MessyJesi (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm getting the same box. Le sigh. At least my ipsy is fairly good this month.



erinedavis44 said:


> Not the best month for me either:
> 
> Eyeko liquid liner
> 
> ...


----------



## ScopeIt (Feb 4, 2015)

My main account isn't loading, but my second sub is showing:

Eyeko liner (I'll use it!)

CLEAN Skin perfume (meh)

G&amp;C lotion (enough with this crap already!)

HP Hello shampoo and conditioner (at least it's sulfate free)

Not thrilling, but not bad since I subbed with a code.


----------



## Kjuno (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm getting davines but I don't have color treated hair....


----------



## SouthernSass (Feb 4, 2015)

H_D said:


> Updated sea spray boxes
> 
> Box 8, 9, 13, 21, 30, 49, 50, 51, 57
> 
> I like box 49. Love that moisturizer and want that mascara. Several of the boxes have one or more of the PYS in them.


My daughter picked the sea spray and I'm, errrr we, are crossing our fingers for #49. I love skin and hair products and she loves makeup, so think there will be some trades going on later in the month.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 4, 2015)

Kjuno said:


> I'm getting davines but I don't have color treated hair....


I don't have color treated hair in my profile, but it looks like I'm also getting the Davines stuff. According to the app/cheat, I'm getting:

Laura Geller Beauty GlamLASH Dramatic Volumizing Mascara (PYS)

theBalm Cosmetics Read My Lips Lip Gloss

Harvey Prince Ageless

Davines MINU Shampoo

Davines MINU Hair Serum

Paula's Choice Clinical KP Treatment Cloths

This box doesn't sound too bad. However, my box changed from what was on the cheat last month (went from a box I was okay with to a fairly crappy box), so I'm not getting my hopes up just yet.


----------



## SophiaRae (Feb 4, 2015)

Curses birchbox, first you don't send me my ace PYS email, so I decided to not fret about it and leave it up to chance. Boy am I kicking myself now.

- 100% real mascara

- Camille Beckman body butter

- Dry Conditioner

- tea

- JC perfume

Tea and perfume in the same box :/

I have a enough black mascaras to last me years so will pass that along to my little sis. Super bummed but oh well. Ipsy for once sent me a great bag so the whole month isn't a wash


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 4, 2015)

peril said:


> I don't have color treated hair in my profile, but it looks like I'm also getting the Davines stuff. According to the app/cheat, I'm getting:
> 
> Laura Geller Beauty GlamLASH Dramatic Volumizing Mascara (PYS)
> 
> ...


I kinda wish mine would change. Although if my box changed I'd probably just end up with Gilchrest and Soames lotion and Harvey Prince Yogini.  :couch:


----------



## H_D (Feb 4, 2015)

SophiaRae said:


> Curses birchbox, first you don't send me my ace PYS email, so I decided to not fret about it and leave it up to chance. Boy am I kicking myself now.
> 
> - 100% real mascara
> 
> ...


This looks like a January box.


----------



## SophiaRae (Feb 4, 2015)

H_D said:


> This looks like a January box.


That's random because I got a January box already. I didn't even cancel and resub this month because there wasn't any codes out there. (Used the feb.2nd expiration box code on my husbands BB man box) hoping it's a mistake and it'll update to my actual box because if I end up getting two "January" boxes I'm gonna be bummed.
Edit: yup, just checked my past samples and it's showing my January box I already received


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 4, 2015)

SophiaRae said:


> That's random because I got a January box already. I didn't even cancel and resub this month because there wasn't any codes out there. (Used the feb.2nd expiration box code on my husbands BB man box) hoping it's a mistake and it'll update to my actual box because if I end up getting two "January" boxes I'm gonna be bummed.
> 
> Edit: yup, just checked my past samples and it's showing my January box I already received
> 
> ...


Review asap in case it's a mistake and changes. You might get double points for the month. It happened to me in November.


----------



## H_D (Feb 4, 2015)

@@SophiaRae There are just no boxes in Feb that are even close to this but there was a January box with these items. I am thinking it will change or you just somehow got another January box. Seriously though, I'd take that over my Feb box any day!


----------



## Toby Burke (Feb 5, 2015)

kaelahbae said:


> I didn't pick a sample this month, and I'm so glad I didn't! I was complaining just this morning about how I need a new beautyblender, and I'm getting one in my box! SO excited. In addition:
> 
> Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Cleanser (kind of boring, but I'll use it)
> 
> ...


Box twins - another great month leaving it up to chance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kmessenger (Feb 5, 2015)

I picked the sea salt spray in hopes that it would prevent me from getting the other PYS options since none of them were really that exciting to me. Naturally, I end up with one of the boxes that has all three. I think I might just go back to leaving it to chance next time. No wonder they "sell out" so quickly when they send all three options out at a time. Le sigh


----------



## button6004 (Feb 5, 2015)

Im pretty excited to get the benefit mascara.  I hope I like it more than Theyre Real because that stuff was not good for me.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Feb 5, 2015)

I have now forgotten on which account I picked the eye makeup remover because I am getting it on both accounts for which I did not choose the RTR box.

Account 3 (gift sub to myself, expires after this month):

Juice Beauty blemish clearing cleanser (will use)

Eyeko skinny liquid eyeliner (um, I have EIGHT of these already...seriously, though not from Birchbox)

Bee Kind body lotion (will use eventually)

Marcelle eye makeup remover (will use)

Juicy Couture Hollywood Royal (I tend to like their perfumes so this is OK)

Account 2 (may let this one go in a month or two and resub to Glossybox):

Amika nourishing mask (will use)

Sumita Color Contrast eyeliner (I don't have an overabundance of these, though I do hope it's some color I don't already have, truthfully, am not thrilled with pencils in general)

Benefit ultra plus lip gloss (I have too many glosses but OK)

Juice Beauty Green Apple cleansing gel (I'm sure I've tried this before from somewhere but I don't remember what I think of it)

Marcelle eye makeup remover

Account 1:

RTR box


----------



## linda37027 (Feb 5, 2015)

SophiaRae said:


> That's random because I got a January box already. I didn't even cancel and resub this month because there wasn't any codes out there. (Used the feb.2nd expiration box code on my husbands BB man box) hoping it's a mistake and it'll update to my actual box because if I end up getting two "January" boxes I'm gonna be bummed.


 
This happened to me last month when I did the cheat to see my box. I didn't realize it wasn't a box that month because we couldn't see all the box combos. I was pretty sure it was wrong because it didn't have my PYS and had 2 products I had gotten before. It changed on the 10th to the box I got. I wasn't able to review the products. I don't think you can review for points until the 10th and it changed before I could review. So hang in there it will change. Do you have the phone app? Mine changed first on the phone app.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 5, 2015)

linda37027 said:


> This happened to me last month when I did the cheat to see my box. I didn't realize it wasn't a box that month because we couldn't see all the box combos. I was pretty sure it was wrong because it didn't have my PYS and had 2 products I had gotten before. It changed on the 10th to the box I got. I wasn't able to review the products. I don't think you can review for points until the 10th and it changed before I could review. So hang in there it will change. Do you have the phone app? Mine changed first on the phone app.


I don't know exactly when you can review but my November changed after the box had shipped. I was able to review twice for points. Maybe this was just a bizarro thing that happened in November. It was one of those months where everyone's box went on a cross-country tour visiting every major league baseball stadium before being delivered.


----------



## artemiss (Feb 5, 2015)

kaelahbae said:


> I didn't pick a sample this month, and I'm so glad I didn't! I was complaining just this morning about how I need a new beautyblender, and I'm getting one in my box! SO excited. In addition:
> 
> Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Cleanser (kind of boring, but I'll use it)
> 
> ...


I got this box, too! I would have preferred the beekind body wash and the sea spray for my body/hair item, but I am beyond excited for the beauty blender, so I won't complain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hectors Friend (Feb 5, 2015)

What the heck? I still don't have a clicky truck.  Of course I had one the first of January but didn't get my box until the 14th or so.  I did the makeup remover sample but no clue what else is in my box.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 5, 2015)

@@Hectors Friend I don't have a clicky truck either and I did the curated box...


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Feb 5, 2015)

just got tracking number today. yay! didnt get it till this morning so just keep an eye on it

*i wonder how small the balm lip glosses are for our samples. not expecting full size and i know they last a long while but that Manna Kadar was pretty tiny lol


----------



## H_D (Feb 5, 2015)

Hectors Friend said:


> What the heck? I still don't have a clicky truck.  Of course I had one the first of January but didn't get my box until the 14th or so.  I did the makeup remover sample but no clue what else is in my box.


I don't have one either on one of my accounts. It hasn't even changed over from January's info yet. I did the sea spray PYS.


----------



## queenpans (Feb 5, 2015)

I have some questions y'all might be able to help me with. This is my 1st box and my account has the February "clicky truck" showing but I'm not able to click on it because it's probably not updated but should it be by now or is it too soon? Also, I click on the "women's box" link to see what would be in my box but again, there's nothing showing yet so I am assuming it hasn't been updated just like the shipping hasn't been posted yet. However, I noticed on the link it stated in the browser "Birchbox 1" and I remember in the past people were saying that the number should indicate which box you're getting this month. Does this mean I am getting Box #1? And if so, do any of you know the contents in that box? Also, should my shipping and box contents be updated by now or is it still too soon? I figured that mine might be taking more time since this is my 1st box but does anybody know if that's normal or what? I'm still trying to figure out how Birchbox works.


----------



## H_D (Feb 5, 2015)

queenpans said:


> I have some questions y'all might be able to help me with. This is my 1st box and my account has the February "clicky truck" showing but I'm not able to click on it because it's probably not updated but should it be by now or is it too soon? Also, I click on the "women's box" link to see what would be in my box but again, there's nothing showing yet so I am assuming it hasn't been updated just like the shipping hasn't been posted yet. However, I noticed on the link it stated in the browser "Birchbox 1" and I remember in the past people were saying that the number should indicate which box you're getting this month. Does this mean I am getting Box #1? And if so, do any of you know the contents in that box? Also, should my shipping and box contents be updated by now or is it still too soon? I figured that mine might be taking more time since this is my 1st box but does anybody know if that's normal or what? I'm still trying to figure out how Birchbox works.


All boxes should be updated and visible on your account by the 10th of the month. No, Birchbox 1 does not mean you are getting Box #1- those descriptors are two different things. All boxes should be shipped out by the 10th of the month. If by the 10th of the month you don't have a tracking number then give BB a call.  There is a FAQ on their website that can help with some of your questions too.


----------



## queenpans (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you Buff. It's been a doozy trying to figure out Birchbox. I have subscribed to them in the past and never could figure them out then. I am giving them another chance to wow me. Here's hoping I will like it this time.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Feb 5, 2015)

Hmm...my cheat link says this:

Laura Geller Beauty GlamLASH Dramatic Volumizing Mascara

PARLOR by Jeff Chastain Misturizing Sea Salt Spray

Marcelle Gentle Eye Make-Up Remover for Sensitive Eyes

Davines MINU Shampoo

Davines MINU hair Serum

Juicy Couture - Hollywood Royal 

Isn't that all of the pick your own sample choices?


----------



## Aab09540 (Feb 5, 2015)

I have been a subscriber for over a year and just now found this website?! What?! When I use the cheat my box shows all three of the sample choices as well! I am hoping this is correct because I absolutely love my box this month! I am also getting a sample of Harvey Prince-Ageless (Love Harvey Prince!!!) and theBALM Lip Gloss! My last few boxes have been underwhelming so I'm pumped to finally (hopefully) receive an amazing box.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Feb 5, 2015)

@@Aab09540 I'm gonna review mine just in case it's a mistake. Seems silly to let us choose which sample when we were gonna get them all anyways!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunfish (Feb 5, 2015)

tamberella said:


> I got box 51 I guess. It shows I'm getting :
> 
> Paula's Choice BHA Exfolient - It says it is for acne which I don't have and my profile says dry skin. (Good Job Birchbox)


Just a quick note re: the BHA exfoliant. While it can be helpful for many w/ acne, it is definitely NOT only good for acne-prone/ oily skin types. I know that this still doesn't mean you're thrilled to get skincare - I'm often not either - but if you're going to get it Paula's choice is a great brand. And no I don't have any sort of affiliation w/ them. I actually just got into using their products &amp; am super impressed w/ their philosophy, focus on real/ true claims, ingredients that work, education, etc. BHA can be great for many types of skin including dry so you might still want to give it a go. Just wanted to let you know that in this case it may be more a factor of an overly-abridged product description rather than a product that is totally opposite of what you should be receiving (which we all know does happen also.)

If you're interested in add'l info check out the Paula's Choice website (they have much more detailed product info than on birchbox &amp; also have a huge education section as well as "beautypedia" where they review products from all different skincare &amp; cosmetics companies) or look them up on YouTube (they do live chats &amp; have lots of other info posted). They are also amazing at getting back to people w/ questions via social media, email, &amp; phone....both about their own products but also about other brands &amp; skincare in general.

Hope this helps!

P.S. I have dry sensitive skin myself &amp; after a LOT of research actually am just starting to use a BHA (1%) myself.


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Feb 5, 2015)

aghhh, I'm dying! I just tried the cheat.

On my first box, I'm getting:

Caudalie Vinosource Moisturizing sorbet

Clean Skin Eau de Parfum (I don't mind perfume, but most "clean" scents don't mix well with my chemistry)

Parlor Moisturizing Sea Salt Spray (my PYS)

Jules and Esther cucumber eye gel

Benefit Roller lash!!! I'm so intrigued by this product. I hope the sample for this is better than the sample for the eyeliner

For my second box, I chose the curated box

For my third (A nice treat to myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Not the best box, but oh well.

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner (at the rate BB is sending my eyeliners, I'll never have to buy one ever again :lol:  )

Supergoop Daily correct CC Cream- have received this before, will use it 

Nelson J Beverly Hills Argan Oil 7 Moisture Healing Mask

Clean Skin Perfume (Only dupe)

Juice Beauty Green Apple cleansing gel

All in all, I'd say not a bad month!


----------



## EmL (Feb 5, 2015)

miss_marissa said:


> aghhh, I'm dying! I just tried the cheat.
> 
> On my first box, I'm getting:
> 
> ...



So jealous! This was my dream box for Feb!


----------



## H_D (Feb 5, 2015)

I really like box 2 with the mally amplifying shadow stick. Those are nice and I bet it is full sized. I like the other items in the box as well. Why couldn't my non-pys box get one like this?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## carothcj (Feb 5, 2015)

WHAT my RTR is out for delivery! Earliest ever. So excited.


----------



## Julie Casey (Feb 5, 2015)

So curious what the RTR promo code is! Let us know what offer they give us (hoping there's no min order amount!)



carothcj said:


> WHAT my RTR is out for delivery! Earliest ever. So excited.


----------



## ang3445 (Feb 5, 2015)

Box photos are already showing up on instagram!

For anyone receiving the Balm lipgloss, it looks like a little more product than the Cynthia Rowley creamy stain samples.


----------



## carothcj (Feb 6, 2015)

Alrighty, the RTR coupon is for $30 off $75 or more. The lipgloss is .25mL more than the Cynthia Rowley lip stain. All in all nice box! The dry shampoo is huge.


----------



## carothcj (Feb 6, 2015)

Oops meant to add pictures


----------



## cosmickitten (Feb 6, 2015)

I got box #6:

Coola Face SPF 30

Marcelle Gentle Eye Make-up Remover

BeeKind Conditioner

Paula's Choice Skin Perfecting 2% BHA Liquid Exfoliant

theBalm Read My Lips Lip Gloss

I really wanted theBalm lip gloss and I needed eye makeup remover so I'm pretty happy considering I cancelled my sub for Jan when I was out of town and re-subbing this month meant earning 100 BB points! So this box was basically free.

I still have an ample amount of skincare, SPF, and conditioner though. Question: how long do you suppose these samples would last unopened? I'm thinking of saving them for future use but don't know if/when they'll expire.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Feb 6, 2015)

carothcj said:


> WHAT my RTR is out for delivery! Earliest ever. So excited.


i picked the curated box last month and had it on the 7th or 8th, so i think those may ship out first if they have them already made  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> very nice!

-and i cant really tell but is that lip gloss full size? getting it in mine as well, lol srry i cant tell by the pics


----------



## roxymama (Feb 6, 2015)

Has anyone used Rent the Runway before?  I have a semi-formal party to attend in March and usually I would just buy a dress from a dept. or mall store.  But now I'm thinking if I am getting this coupon I may need to try it.  I hover around a size 12 &amp; 14 due to my chest size and I see they have a wide range of sizes thankfully. 

hmmmmm

Any tips from people who've use this service would be welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## carothcj (Feb 6, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> i picked the curated box last month and had it on the 7th or 8th, so i think those may ship out first if they have them already made  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> very nice!
> 
> -and i cant really tell but is that lip gloss full size? getting it in mine as well, lol srry i cant tell by the pics


Not full size, but it's pretty big!


----------



## artlover613 (Feb 6, 2015)

roxymama said:


> Has anyone used Rent the Runway before? I have a semi-formal party to attend in March and usually I would just buy a dress from a dept. or mall store. But now I'm thinking if I am getting this coupon I may need to try it. I hover around a size 12 &amp; 14 due to my chest size and I see they have a wide range of sizes thankfully.
> 
> hmmmmm
> 
> Any tips from people who've use this service would be welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They send you two sizes of the dress you pick. Also you can see pictures and reviews of people who have rented that particular dress.
Also it is better to pick early and pick your dates to get availability. My daughter found a Halston dress she wanted for prom that cost $900. I was beyond thrilled to find it on RTR for $120 and used $25 coupon. I was nervous, but it all went off without a hitch. And they take care of cleaning the dress so you don't have to pay for that later either. It's a great service!


----------



## ang3445 (Feb 6, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> i picked the curated box last month and had it on the 7th or 8th, so i think those may ship out first if they have them already made  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> very nice!
> 
> -and i cant really tell but is that lip gloss full size? getting it in mine as well, lol srry i cant tell by the pics


Full size is .2 fl oz and the sample is .08 fl oz, so it's almost half-sized.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 6, 2015)

Does anyone want my codes? Message me if you do. I know I won't use them. The fanciest place I ever get invited to is Panera.


----------



## SDSuperChargers (Feb 6, 2015)

So Bummed   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have been with bb FOREVER and now I go and do the cheat only to find I got a horrible box :scared:


amika Nourishing Mask
Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner 
Benefit Ultra Plush Lip Gloss

Juice Beauty® GREEN APPLE™ Cleansing Gel

Marcelle Gentle Eye Make-Up Remover For Sensitive Eyes

I didn't choose a smaple hoping my box would be better and the makeup remover has parabens so thats a no-no (cancer risk is high in family). Was so hoping for a beauty blender sponge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liilak (Feb 6, 2015)

SDSuperChargers said:


> So Bummed   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have been with bb FOREVER and now I go and do the cheat only to find I got a horrible box :scared:
> 
> 
> amika Nourishing Mask
> ...


I looked it up and the makeup remover was paraben free?


----------



## H_D (Feb 6, 2015)

SDSuperChargers said:


> So Bummed   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have been with bb FOREVER and now I go and do the cheat only to find I got a horrible box :scared:
> 
> 
> amika Nourishing Mask
> ...


I've been with them forever too and these days my boxes are less than stellar. I have been with them since 2011 and have never yet received a beauty blender. Pretty sad, huh? I almost feel like the long-timers get some of the worst boxes. Seems like length of time you've been with them would factor in a bit on box selection but if it does, then it is certainly not to our advantage. If it is any comfort, I haven't had a really good box on my long-term account in several months. I look back at my old boxes and they use to be soooo much better.


----------



## Julie Casey (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm obsessed with RTR! The coupon was the most exciting part of this box for me haha. Definitely get RTR PRO ($30 for a year unlimited free shipping &amp; insurance plus a free $50 bday month credit) if you plan on renting at least 2 times during the year. Definitely worth it. I always look through the reviews to get an idea of if the dress runs small or big, then I'll order my normal size and then size up or down for my free backup depending on the reviews. I haven't had an issue yet, but I heard their CS is good at refunds if the dress doesn't fit. It is a slight gamble, so if it's a really important event, maybe have a backup?

If you haven't joined yet, use my referral link (if you want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ): http://www.renttherunway.com/referral/julie.casey84. You normally get $25 off your first rental (I think $75 min) but not sure that applies since you have the Birchbox code (which is better at $30).

Hope this help!



roxymama said:


> Has anyone used Rent the Runway before?  I have a semi-formal party to attend in March and usually I would just buy a dress from a dept. or mall store.  But now I'm thinking if I am getting this coupon I may need to try it.  I hover around a size 12 &amp; 14 due to my chest size and I see they have a wide range of sizes thankfully.
> 
> hmmmmm
> 
> Any tips from people who've use this service would be welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Julie Casey (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks! So excited to use it for an upcoming wedding



carothcj said:


> Alrighty, the RTR coupon is for $30 off $75 or more. The lipgloss is .25mL more than the Cynthia Rowley lip stain. All in all nice box! The dry shampoo is huge.


----------



## LadyGordon (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi I'm new to this site, and new to subscription boxes as well. I just signed up for Birchbox the beginning of this month. I've been so excited to get my first box. Thanks to the cheats I've read about on this forum, I figured out how to find out what my box is, and I am receiving box 54, which has:

Coola Face SPF 30 Unscented Matte Tint

Dr Jart+ Pore Medic Pore Purifying Mask

theBalm cosmetics read my lips lip gloss

Davines MINU Shampoo

Davines MINU hair serum

Rita Hazan Root Concealer for Gray Coverage

Since I've never tried any of these, and since I do have color treated hair, I'm up for giving them a chance. I'm hoping I enjoy this subscription.

Thanks to all who posted cheats, I've had fun going through and looking at all the combos, my husband thinks I'm insane!


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Feb 6, 2015)

H_D said:


> I've been with them forever too and these days my boxes are less than stellar. I have been with them since 2011 and have never yet received a beauty blender. Pretty sad, huh? I almost feel like the long-timers get some of the worst boxes. Seems like length of time you've been with them would factor in a bit on box selection but if it does, then it is certainly not to our advantage. If it is any comfort, I haven't had a really good box on my long-term account in several months. I look back at my old boxes and they use to be soooo much better.


I haven't even been with BB that long, but this month it seemed that I was out of the running for an awful lot of the boxes because I had already gotten one of the items being sampled.

I know they don't (or aren't supposed to) send repeats, but it seems that it may narrow down choices quite aq bit the longer you are with them.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 6, 2015)

SDSuperChargers said:


> So Bummed   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have been with bb FOREVER and now I go and do the cheat only to find I got a horrible box :scared:
> 
> 
> amika Nourishing Mask
> ...



I think it might be worthwhile in some instances to just abandon an old account and start over. You would lose Aces status but I have found myself precluded from really great boxes because of the rule of no duplicates. This month it was Catherine Melandrino preventing me from getting a beauty blender. Last time it was Whish shaving cream. Amika is pretty awesome though.  It's the only mask that doesn't make me look like Prof. Snape after using.


----------



## SDSuperChargers (Feb 6, 2015)

They must have just changed the formula and on the new bottle it says it too! Thats awesome for them to actually listen and change it because when I looked up the formula the day the sample choice happened it was still the one with parabens, its what kept me from picking it! WOO! Okay birchbox, you saved yourself on this one



liilak said:


> I looked it up and the makeup remover was paraben free?


----------



## H_D (Feb 6, 2015)

JayneDoe13 said:


> I haven't even been with BB that long, but this month it seemed that I was out of the running for an awful lot of the boxes because I had already gotten one of the items being sampled.
> 
> I know they don't (or aren't supposed to) send repeats, but it seems that it may narrow down choices quite aq bit the longer you are with them.


Nah not really. For example, this month there are over 60 version of boxes and many I would still be able to get, probably at least half. And both boxes with the Beauty blender I definitely could have gotten. Same with last time they offered the BB in a few boxes- those boxes contained new items for me. They can also send you the same items but in different colors and that is not considered a dupe- like Harvey prince perfumes in the different scents, nail polish, eyeliners and lip glosses in different colors, body lotions in different scents, etc.


----------



## H_D (Feb 6, 2015)

Anyone else with the PYS sea spray still not having an updated shipping info from January and cheat not working?


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 6, 2015)

H_D said:


> Anyone else with the PYS sea spray still not having an updated shipping info from January and cheat not working?


ME!! Mine isn't working!! And I just want to see if I got a beauty blender!


----------



## lyncaf (Feb 6, 2015)

H_D said:


> I've been with them forever too and these days my boxes are less than stellar. I have been with them since 2011 and have never yet received a beauty blender. Pretty sad, huh? I almost feel like the long-timers get some of the worst boxes. Seems like length of time you've been with them would factor in a bit on box selection but if it does, then it is certainly not to our advantage. If it is any comfort, I haven't had a really good box on my long-term account in several months. I look back at my old boxes and they use to be soooo much better.


Me too. When I signed up in 2012, I got the Beauty Blender, Stainiac, full size Stila eyeliner, apparently a Tarte lip tint (that I don't remember and must have given away for some reason), an extra free box full of Vichy samples, a big Algenist moisturizer, Avene cleanser, Zoya nail polish, etc. 

I took a couple years off, and now I get no-name smelly organic moisturizers, mid-range hotel lotions, and 2" smeary black eyeliner with glitter in it. They're lucky I paid for a year. There are still good samples out there, but I almost never get them. I'm not "discovering" anything new that I would actually want to buy from the samples.

Sorry, BB's just been annoying me lately. I was initially excited to switch from Ipsy, but now I'm not convinced this is so much better. Other than the points, of course.


----------



## lyncaf (Feb 6, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I think it might be worthwhile in some instances to just abandon an old account and start over. You would lose Aces status but I have found myself precluded from really great boxes because of the rule of no duplicates. This month it was Catherine Melandrino preventing me from getting a beauty blender. Last time it was Whish shaving cream. Amika is pretty awesome though.  It's the only mask that doesn't make me look like Prof. Snape after using.


I might do this if I decide to keep getting BB after my subscription runs out in the spring.


----------



## H_D (Feb 6, 2015)

lyncaf said:


> Me too. When I signed up in 2012, I got the Beauty Blender, Stainiac, full size Stila eyeliner, apparently a Tarte lip tint (that I don't remember and must have given away for some reason), an extra free box full of Vichy samples, a big Algenist moisturizer, Avene cleanser, Zoya nail polish, etc.
> 
> I took a couple years off, and now I get no-name smelly organic moisturizers, mid-range hotel lotions, and 2" smeary black eyeliner with glitter in it. They're lucky I paid for a year. There are still good samples out there, but I almost never get them. I'm not "discovering" anything new that I would actually want to buy from the samples.
> 
> Sorry, BB's just been annoying me lately. I was initially excited to switch from Ipsy, but now I'm not convinced this is so much better. Other than the points, of course.


Your post made me laugh...and cry.... because it is soooo true!!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Feb 6, 2015)

JayneDoe13 said:


> I haven't even been with BB that long, but this month it seemed that I was out of the running for an awful lot of the boxes because I had already gotten one of the items being sampled.
> 
> I know they don't (or aren't supposed to) send repeats, but it seems that it may narrow down choices quite aq bit the longer you are with them.


This. I've been with BB for 3 years and out of all the box combinations (last I checked anyway) this month with the PYS I chose, I was only able to get ONE box, which I am getting according to the cheats.

I hate that I keep missing out on that elusive Beauty Blender, dang it.

I must attest, I did sign up for a second box about 6 months ago and that account gets much better boxes.


----------



## H_D (Feb 6, 2015)

lyncaf said:


> I might do this if I decide to keep getting BB after my subscription runs out in the spring.


I tried this awhile back, added a third sub (my two are pretty long-term and the boxes have been pretty bad) and gave it 3 months and still getting some of the worst boxes and cancelled. I honestly don't think this matters. I think it must be more of the luck of the draw and a tiny sprinkling of how your profile is set up. In all these years, I've never found the elusive "sweet spot" with profile choices.


----------



## detroitjewel (Feb 6, 2015)

I think we should start a thread where people post their boxes with their profile settings. Let's figure out the system!


----------



## SouthernSass (Feb 6, 2015)

@@detroitjewel

Yes! I think where you live plays a part too. I'd love to compare. Everyone post their profile and their Feb box plus how long they've been subscribed.


----------



## jenacate (Feb 6, 2015)

Here's my box! I live in Georgia and have been subscribed 4 months.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 6, 2015)

Here's one of my boxes, from Seattle, this account is 10 months old, it got better after I tweaked my profile.


----------



## detroitjewel (Feb 6, 2015)

My income is set to the second highest choice.

I live in Indiana, subscribed for 6 mos.


----------



## brittainy (Feb 7, 2015)

So, this is weird. I used the cheat earlier in the week to see the box I was getting. Just now I opened the app and it shows me getting a completely different box (and of course one that is awful compared to what the website cheat is showing me).

Anyone have that happen?


----------



## carothcj (Feb 7, 2015)

brittainy said:


> So, this is weird. I used the cheat earlier in the week to see the box I was getting. Just now I opened the app and it shows me getting a completely different box (and of course one that is awful compared to what the website cheat is showing me).
> 
> Anyone have that happen?


Happened to me last month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have no idea why!


----------



## brittainy (Feb 7, 2015)

carothcj said:


> Happened to me last month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have no idea why!


Which box did you end up with? I might rage cancel (again) if I get what the app is showing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Feb 7, 2015)

I guess I am getting nervous. Last month my box was HERE by this time last month and this month as of today, the 7th, it is still showing January's info and no cheat working yet. I won't care as long as it is a great box!


----------



## carothcj (Feb 7, 2015)

brittainy said:


> Which box did you end up with? I might rage cancel (again) if I get what the app is showing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I can't remember what I was supposed to get, but I ended up getting supergoop cc cream, whish body butter, eyeliner, aquareveal face peel, and hair oil. It was a good box, but I had gotten myself so excited for the other box that I was a little upset!


----------



## buffyg (Feb 7, 2015)

1st  Box -

Eyeko Skinny eyeliner
Benefit Ultra Plush Lip Gloss
Gilchrist &amp; Soames London Collection Shower Gel
Obliphica Treatment Hair Serum (Hairkop)
BEEKind Conditioner

2nd box -

Harvey Prince - Hello
Perlier - Intensive Nurturing Body Balm
Laura Geller Beauty GlamLASH Dramatic Volumizing Mascara (my PYS)
Dear Clark, Ressurecting Wash
Dear Clark, Ressurecting Rinse

All around not very good, but Hairkop and Gilchrist and Soames in one box? Kind of couldn't get any worse since I already received Lord &amp; Berry eye pencil and the regular Gilchrist &amp; Soames body wash in that accounts first box (only on it's third month).


----------



## carothcj (Feb 7, 2015)

Initial review of the RTR box:

Fekkai dry shampoo- nice. Not the best I've ever used, but has a nice strong spray and smells good. Great size.

The balm lip gloss- probably not the shade I would buy for myself, but the gloss it self is smooth and pigmented

Summits eyeliner - big disappointment. I was excited for a navy liner, but this is patchy and hard to use. Bummer.

Body wash- smells nice and lathers well. Nothing unique.

face scrub- again smells nice and exfoliates but nothing unique.

Aside from the eyeliner I will use everything but this wasn't a super high value or "exciting" box.


----------



## Ineri218 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok all you smart ladies, What are the cheats?? How do I go about it??


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 7, 2015)

carothcj said:


> Initial review of the RTR box:
> 
> Fekkai dry shampoo- nice. Not the best I've ever used, but has a nice strong spray and smells good. Great size.
> 
> ...


I've found that a good sharpening will straighten the Sumita liners out. The tips get somewhat dry if they're stored too long and getting the dry layer off has worked for me every time. I've gotten 4 Sumita colors in my Birchboxes and bought 2 of the mini sets.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Feb 7, 2015)

i have seen ladies complain on here about their boxes going to NJ and then a couple places after that? mine has always just went to IN. then where i live in Oh. but oh not this month, its doing the dance and the expected delivery date got bumped from monday to next thursday, booo DHL, BOO


----------



## SouthernSass (Feb 7, 2015)

My boxes usually go TN ➡ TX ➡ Arkansas, which is some what reasonable. Every once in awhile they visit IN. This month, as always, they started their trip in TN and are now inexplicably partying on the Jersey Shore.....


----------



## Kristine Walker (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't know my box number, but I am supposed to get the Balm lipgloss and Beauty Blender!! Do they send the whole BFF kit? Or is it just the B Blender alone with no cleaner? I'm so excited to be getting this.

  My other three items are blemish cleanser, body wash and conditioner and will go into the growing CS stash.


----------



## maramaow (Feb 7, 2015)

USPS tracking says they couldnt deliver my box because my mailbox is obstructed. umm no its not. they didnt deliver any other mail either so i think somebody just forgot to stop at my house :| hope they redeliver monday!

this is my box





excited for my pys the make up remover and the amika mask :3


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 7, 2015)

Brandi Bandz said:


> I'm using this link: https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/02
> 
> Hope that helps    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Posting this cheat link again for Ineri.  I actually just remembered how to click on the previous month's box link and change to 2015/02. I'd gotten so many editor boxes in a row I'd totally forgotten how to do this.


----------



## H_D (Feb 7, 2015)

Has anyone who is getting the Eyeko liner actually received their box yet? I am curious if they are sending out different colors or just black.

I've already received black in the box I am getting (worst box) so if I get it again, I will be complaining. It is the only good thing in that box so I hope it is a good color, like dark brown or dark plum.


----------



## kaelahbae (Feb 7, 2015)

Kristine Walker said:


> I don't know my box number, but I am supposed to get the Balm lipgloss and Beauty Blender!! Do they send the whole BFF kit? Or is it just the B Blender alone with no cleaner? I'm so excited to be getting this.
> 
> My other three items are blemish cleanser, body wash and conditioner and will go into the growing CS stash.


I got my box today and it included one Beautyblender and a mini solid cleaner!


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 7, 2015)

Urgh my box is really quite awful this month, which is really the first month in a long time that I don't like so I guess I shouldn't complain. I'm getting:

Juice Beauty Blemish cleanser (uh I never get acne, nor do I have it checked on my profile, so I'll be giving this to my mom.)

Eyeko eyliner (Don't use liquid liners, and I already have a bunch of these.)

BeeKind Body Lotion (I almost choose this a couple months ago when it was offered as a sample choice so I'm happy to get this.)

Marcelle makeup remover (If I had picked a sample this month, this is what I would have picked so I'm happy about this)

Juicy perfume (I like their perfumes so I'm happy about this too.)

It seems like I like my box more then I really do, because overall I'm pretty meh.


----------



## queenpans (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi, I signed up this past Sunday and even though the charge for the month went through on my credit card, I have yet to get a shipping notice or any box contents listed on my account. There is a link for February shipping but it hasn't been updated yet. Is it still a little early since I just started the subscription or do I need to contact them?

Also, I have Sample Society and I like what I am getting this month. I also like the prompt service since I have already received my shipping notice and the contents have been updated on the account. What I am not liking so far about Birchbox is that I am still waiting and yet others are getting their info for the month. Compared to SS, this isn't looking good to me. And I just signed up for SS this past Sunday as well. I basically started both subs the same day. I wanted to see if they had gotten any better over the years as I have had both before. And Birchbox just isn't looking so good to me right now.

Also, does Birchbox ever, EVER change up their samples? I think I am starting to notice how they do the sampling. It seems like they have a lot of different samples from a lot of different brands, and since there are multiple box variations out there, they put samples in people's boxes according to their profile, but they rarely, if ever, have anything that is completely brand new. And when that does happen, only a rare lucky few get the new sample. Everybody else is left in the dust and then their boxes continue to be these old leftover samples that were probably brand new a year or so ago and Birchbox is just going through the stash and putting them in the boxes and hence why we have all of these variations going and so forth. It seems like if you stay with them for at least a year or more, you can kind of figure out what all they have and whether or not you've gotten it YET or not. I just don't know if I like that or not because at least with SS everybody pretty much gets the same stuff and they do have or try to have different brands and products every month. Looks like I may be canceling again in the future if this does turn out to be true with Birchbox. Have any of you noticed this lately?


----------



## H_D (Feb 7, 2015)

queenpans said:


> Hi, I signed up this past Sunday and even though the charge for the month went through on my credit card, I have yet to get a shipping notice or any box contents listed on my account. There is a link for February shipping but it hasn't been updated yet. Is it still a little early since I just started the subscription or do I need to contact them?
> 
> Also, I have Sample Society and I like what I am getting this month. I also like the prompt service since I have already received my shipping notice and the contents have been updated on the account. What I am not liking so far about Birchbox is that I am still waiting and yet others are getting their info for the month. Compared to SS, this isn't looking good to me. And I just signed up for SS this past Sunday as well. I basically started both subs the same day. I wanted to see if they had gotten any better over the years as I have had both before. And Birchbox just isn't looking so good to me right now.
> 
> Also, does Birchbox ever, EVER change up their samples? I think I am starting to notice how they do the sampling. It seems like they have a lot of different samples from a lot of different brands, and since there are multiple box variations out there, they put samples in people's boxes according to their profile, but they rarely, if ever, have anything that is completely brand new. And when that does happen, only a rare lucky few get the new sample. Everybody else is left in the dust and then their boxes continue to be these old leftover samples that were probably brand new a year or so ago and Birchbox is just going through the stash and putting them in the boxes and hence why we have all of these variations going and so forth. It seems like if you stay with them for at least a year or more, you can kind of figure out what all they have and whether or not you've gotten it YET or not. I just don't know if I like that or not because at least with SS everybody pretty much gets the same stuff and they do have or try to have different brands and products every month. Looks like I may be canceling again in the future if this does turn out to be true with Birchbox. Have any of you noticed this lately?


No, this isn't really true. Sure they recycle the same brands and products to death at times but yes they always add in new things too. As I've stated in a previous post, I've been with them since 2011 and, for example, this month there was 60+ variations of boxes and I was still eligible to get at least half due to adding in new stuff, having different colors/scents of some things I've already gotten, and because there are just some things that seem to be elusive to me (like the beauty blender). Last month I was also eligible for about half the boxes as well.

The boxes are suppose to ship out by the 10th. If they don't, contact BB but you need to wait until then but if you signed up after the 1st, I think they can ship out later and estimated date is usually around the 20th. I still have January's tracking number, no updates yet, and I am on a yearly sub.

Edited to add that I just looked at old boxes from several months ago to a few years ago and most of those items they haven't offered since .


----------



## Ineri218 (Feb 7, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Posting this cheat link again for Ineri.  I actually just remembered how to click on the previous month's box link and change to 2015/02. I'd gotten so many editor boxes in a row I'd totally forgotten how to do this.


Thank You!!


----------



## SouthernSass (Feb 8, 2015)

@@queenpans your shipping info and box should update within 10 days of subscribing. After that your box will officially load on the 10th of every month. We are viewing our boxes with a cheat that doesn't always work for everyone.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 8, 2015)

H_D said:


> No, this isn't really true. Sure they recycle the same brands and products to death at times but yes they always add in new things too. As I've stated in a previous post, I've been with them since 2011 and, for example, this month there was 60+ variations of boxes and I was still eligible to get at least half due to adding in new stuff, having different colors/scents of some things I've already gotten, and because there are just some things that seem to be elusive to me (like the beauty blender). Last month I was also eligible for about half the boxes as well.
> 
> The boxes are suppose to ship out by the 10th. If they don't, contact BB but you need to wait until then but if you signed up after the 1st, I think they can ship out later and estimated date is usually around the 20th. I still have January's tracking number, no updates yet, and I am on a yearly sub.
> 
> Edited to add that I just looked at old boxes from several months ago to a few years ago and most of those items they haven't offered since .


 I have 2 subs for  and when they are over I will cancel birchbox..   In both boxes I have got the same dry shampoo and unknown brands . In both boxes I  have got repeats of the same items which leads me to believe they do not look at profiles or check things.  My profile says I am in my 40s yet they keep sending me acne stuff.  When I call they are wonderful and send me whole new boxes.   Two years ago I loved this box in the last year  it has gone so down hill I have not liked anything they send me.


----------



## artlover613 (Feb 8, 2015)

queenpans said:


> Hi, I signed up this past Sunday and even though the charge for the month went through on my credit card, I have yet to get a shipping notice or any box contents listed on my account. There is a link for February shipping but it hasn't been updated yet. Is it still a little early since I just started the subscription or do I need to contact them?
> 
> Also, I have Sample Society and I like what I am getting this month. I also like the prompt service since I have already received my shipping notice and the contents have been updated on the account. What I am not liking so far about Birchbox is that I am still waiting and yet others are getting their info for the month. Compared to SS, this isn't looking good to me. And I just signed up for SS this past Sunday as well. I basically started both subs the same day. I wanted to see if they had gotten any better over the years as I have had both before. And Birchbox just isn't looking so good to me right now.
> 
> Also, does Birchbox ever, EVER change up their samples? I think I am starting to notice how they do the sampling. It seems like they have a lot of different samples from a lot of different brands, and since there are multiple box variations out there, they put samples in people's boxes according to their profile, but they rarely, if ever, have anything that is completely brand new. And when that does happen, only a rare lucky few get the new sample. Everybody else is left in the dust and then their boxes continue to be these old leftover samples that were probably brand new a year or so ago and Birchbox is just going through the stash and putting them in the boxes and hence why we have all of these variations going and so forth. It seems like if you stay with them for at least a year or more, you can kind of figure out what all they have and whether or not you've gotten it YET or not. I just don't know if I like that or not because at least with SS everybody pretty much gets the same stuff and they do have or try to have different brands and products every month. Looks like I may be canceling again in the future if this does turn out to be true with Birchbox. Have any of you noticed this lately?


Following up on H__D's comments, Birchbox seems to sample about 60 samples every month. Some new, some they have previously. They guarantee that you won't receive the exact same item (color or scent can vary) and will send a replacement if you do. Of course they keep sending out some items so new subscribers will get them. How else would you discover that holy grail item you never knew about? And they give you back one dollar for every review. So, subscribe annually for $100, get back approximately $60 to spend in the store for doing monthly reviews, and another $12 to share your box by email, Facebook or Twitter -- and that box cost you about $2 per month. That's basically free. And you will frequently receive a full size item you love too. But Birchbox is really about discovering new products, and then buying them with your points and generous 20% codes, frequent free shipping, and depending on your state, no sales tax.

What's not to love?


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Feb 8, 2015)

sorry to sound a little whiny but i think when they do something like a beauty blender, we should all get one! its not fair i say!! lol congrats to those that got one tho! &lt;3 and i know a lot would be expensive but it only seems fair


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 8, 2015)

Using the cheat link, I'm actually really regretting not picking a sample or the curated box this month! First time in a while that I am really underwhelmed. My box has the following:

Caudalie Vinosource Moisturizing Sorbet

CLEAN Skin Eau de Parfum

PARLOR by Jeff Chastain Moisturizing Sea Salt Spray

Jules &amp; Esther Cucumber Eye Gel

Benefit Roller Lash

I am not a big fan of Caudalie products, they never seem to impress me... Not to mention I have enough moisturizers to last me a decade. I love Benefit but already have a great mascara that I use.. Maybe this will be a good one to keep in my purse for emergencies? On the bright side, I always love trying sea salt sprays and I'm intrigued by the eye gel. Any one tried any of these products in the past that can give some insight? Trying to get myself excited for this one but failing.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 8, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> sorry to sound a little whiny but i think when they do something like a beauty blender, we should all get one! its not fair i say!! lol congrats to those that got one tho! &lt;3 and i know a lot would be expensive but it only seems fair


I kind of agree! Seems unfair to put a big ticket item in only a handful of boxes.. But I gave up hope of trying to get one in my box and finally just bought one on their site last week! I used points so it was free BUT STILL haha


----------



## H_D (Feb 8, 2015)

@ I think I am done with yearly subs for sure. I get frustrated with the shampoo/conditioner I constantly get which I will never use since I have a product I love and haven't switched for years. I was sooo happy because I had gotten every kind of Davines s/c so knew I'd never have to get those again but now I see they have a new one , Minu or something like that, and I cringed, as I just know I will get that too. Same with Harvey Prince perfumes (have every one).


----------



## artlover613 (Feb 8, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> sorry to sound a little whiny but i think when they do something like a beauty blender, we should all get one! its not fair i say!! lol congrats to those that got one tho! &lt;3 and i know a lot would be expensive but it only seems fair


for months they have offered a beauty blender and cleaner free if you update your monthly sub to an annual sub. It in the Bonus Shop if you want it. Plus you'll get $11 in points to use for something else too.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 8, 2015)

Does anyone else think the trip to NJ is because Birchbox still hasn't changed the shipping code on some labels to the warehouse in TN so they're still coded to ship from the old warehouse in NJ. I've had this happen with USPS when I printed a label intending to ship it from my home address but found it in my bag and dropped it in the outgoing mail at work (different zip code) and tracking showed it started at the Post Office in the city where I work, then went to my local Post Offfice and the 2nd scan on the tracking said it shipped from there.

Edited to Add: I really do not believe that Newgistics uses the same algorithms as UPS, FedEx, and other shippers to determine the most cost-effective routes.


----------



## SDSuperChargers (Feb 8, 2015)

liilak said:


> I looked it up and the makeup remover was paraben free?


 Marcelle Gentle Eye Make-Up Remover For Sensitive Eyes, still has parabens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought it was klorane but no. Sadness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm getting:

Box 1


Juice Beauty Blemish Cleaning Cleanser
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner - I could've sworn I've gotten this mess before
BeeKind Body Lotion - is this a hotel brand?
Marcelle Gentle Eye Makeup Remover for Sensitive Eyes - looking forward to this
Juicy Couture Hollywood Royal Fragrance - I have more than enough sample fragrances.
Box 2


Juice Beauty Blemish Cleaning Cleanser (dupe)
Gilchrist and Soames Spa Therapy Body Wash
the Balm Cosmetics Read My Lips Lip Gloss
Beauty Blender Mini and Solid Cleanser - looking forward to this.
BeeKind Body Lotion (dupe)
So disappointed. I'm getting two of the same things this month. I have eczema all on my back so body lotions and body wash irritate the heck out of my skin. I have to use a special formulation for eczema skin. I'm not a fan of Juice Beauty either. I'm sure the lipgloss is gonna look tacky on me since they never send out lip products that look good on dark skin. Out of 10 products, the only two I'm excited about is the Beauty Blender and the Marcelle Eye Makeup Remover. Birchbox sucks so bad. They should just let us choose our own samples at this point because they are doing a sucky job of putting together boxes for their customers.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 8, 2015)

@@chocolatesauce2

I believe BeeKind is a Gilchrist &amp; Soames brand, so, yes, it is technically a hotel brand. It smells like Pledge wood cleaner, much like the Naobay lotion Birchbox has also sent out, but I think the BeeKind smells better than the Naobay.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Feb 8, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> @@chocolatesauce2
> 
> I believe BeeKind is a Gilchrist &amp; Soames brand, so, yes, it is technically a hotel brand. It smells like Pledge wood cleaner, much like the Naobay lotion Birchbox has also sent out, but I think the BeeKind smells better than the Naobay.


Thanks for answering. It's crazy because I have a super list of so many products I want to try (both from Birchbox and other places), and even with 3 beauty box subscriptions, I still don't get to scratch any of those things off of my list.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Feb 9, 2015)

H_D said:


> Nah not really. For example, this month there are over 60 version of boxes and many I would still be able to get, probably at least half. And both boxes with the Beauty blender I definitely could have gotten. Same with last time they offered the BB in a few boxes- those boxes contained new items for me. They can also send you the same items but in different colors and that is not considered a dupe- like Harvey prince perfumes in the different scents, nail polish, eyeliners and lip glosses in different colors, body lotions in different scents, etc.


Perhaps it is because I did a PYS and the boxes available with my choice had a lot of repeats for me.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Feb 9, 2015)

Is anyone else having trouble with Birchbox's website? It wouldn't let me log on for about a week. And now, even tho I'm logged in, its not allowing me to click on any links on the site.


----------



## jewdiful (Feb 9, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> I'm getting:
> 
> Box 1
> 
> ...


Aww, reading your post made me so sad! I'm sorry you're so disappointed. What about seeing it from the perspective of those getting only 1 really crappy box? They'd probably be so glad to be in your shoes! Yes you got some dupes, some products that aren't very exciting, but you got THE coveted sample for this month - an item that's included in very, very few box combinations. 

It could be worse - you could have gotten TWO punishment boxes. Instead you got the hands-down best sample out of the 60 possibilities, two makeup items (I personally love the formula of the Eyeko liner, just make sure to store it vertical and upside down!), and the makeup remover, which is one of the monthly sample choices. It's a great staple item, who can't use a spare eye makeup remover? And a great size for travel.

Now I did get the lipgloss in my own (picked the curated box). It IS a pretty light color so I can see why you'd be disappointed if it doesn't work with your skintone. That is a super annoying thing about BB, getting an unflattering lip color does kind of put a damper on things. So I feel you on that. I was so pissed this one month last summer when they sent me a NUDE ModelCo lipstick, along with 4 other lackluster items: bobby pins, a tiny moisturizer/primer, two Kerastase foils, and a CC cream that was way wayyyy too dark for my skin. It wasn't enough that they sent me two hair foils and two tiny tubes of face stuff, including one that I couldn't even use... but the worst lipstick color possible? It kind of made the rest of the samples look worse and made the whole box that month super disappointing. I did end up LOVING the hair pins and the Kerastase once I tried it, so looking back it wasn't as bad as I thought it was. But a couple wrong-color samples can definitely make it seem that way.

All I'm saying is, objectively you DID get lucky this month. That's the thing about Birchbox we've all noticed by now though, one person's ideal box is someone else's punishment box. Except maybe those with the Beauty blender haha, can't see anyone unhappy with getting that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jewdiful (Feb 9, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with Birchbox's website? It wouldn't let me log on for about a week. And now, even tho I'm logged in, its not allowing me to click on any links on the site.


It's not just you! I just tried and it's not loading anything at all. I was able to sign in just fine yesterday, I think around the time boxes start loading their site gets a little messed up. For the first year and a half I was subbed to Birchbox there were at least two days a month where I couldn't sign in at all. I'm thinking it should go back to normal at least once the box pages get updated.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 9, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> @@chocolatesauce2
> 
> I believe BeeKind is a Gilchrist &amp; Soames brand, so, yes, it is technically a hotel brand. It smells like Pledge wood cleaner, much like the Naobay lotion Birchbox has also sent out, but I think the BeeKind smells better than the Naobay.


I did not know this at all. I thought it was so cute because there is a cartoon bee on it. But while I came to like Naobay, my Gilchrest and Soames went in the trash after one use.


----------



## Stephanie Amaarru (Feb 9, 2015)

I looked up what my items were a few days ago on the app (when it was not yet showing on the website), and it showed I was getting the beauty blender... But now a few days later it is showing that the beauty blender was replaced with something else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> has anyone else had this happen to them? pretty disappointing.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Feb 9, 2015)

Got my curated box the other day. Pretty happy with it. Best box I've ever gotten. 

Also, I've come to realize that theBalm is my favorite brand of all time, lol.

I have clicky link on my new subscription. Can't use the glitch with the link to see what I'm getting, will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Feb 9, 2015)

onthebound said:


> I looked up what my items were a few days ago on the app (when it was not yet showing on the website), and it showed I was getting the beauty blender... But now a few days later it is showing that the beauty blender was replaced with something else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> has anyone else had this happen to them? pretty disappointing.


Mine is still showing the BB (I believe it's box 46).  What box is it?  Mine is the one w/ Juice Beauty cleanser, Gilchrest &amp; Soames body wash, The Balm and Beekind conditioner.  I really hope it's just a computer glitch and you get the BB.  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 9, 2015)

I still show January's information on my order and my cheat is not showing my box.  Anyone else with the same situation?


----------



## carothcj (Feb 9, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I still show January's information on my order and my cheat is not showing my box. Anyone else with the same situation?


That has happened to me on occasion. Wait till tomorrow before reaching out to them! It can be so frustrating especially when everyone else's cheat works!


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Feb 9, 2015)

Has anyone noticed that their shop seems to be lacking in product quantity?

I have 6 items in my cart and 4 or 5 are out of stock!!!

And I've noticed it on several other items I've been eyeing


----------



## carothcj (Feb 9, 2015)

miss_marissa said:


> Has anyone noticed that their shop seems to be lacking in product quantity?
> 
> I have 6 items in my cart and 4 or 5 are out of stock!!!
> 
> And I've noticed it on several other items I've been eyeing


I noticed that too! They must be getting ready to overhaul stuff. They don't carry a lot of the Davines products that's I've come to love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## domfront (Feb 10, 2015)

Is anyone else's February box still sitting in Mount Juliet, TN?  Hasn't moved since last Wednesday!


----------



## effigie (Feb 10, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I still show January's information on my order and my cheat is not showing my box.  Anyone else with the same situation?


Same here.  I'll give it the rest of the day before emailing them.  Shame, because this happened to me last month, too.  

I did the sea salt spray PYS, for what it's worth.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

effigie said:


> Same here.  I'll give it the rest of the day before emailing them.  Shame, because this happened to me last month, too.
> 
> I did the sea salt spray PYS, for what it's worth.



I sent them an email this am, and they responded pretty quickly!  I had reserved RTR box and they "sold out" of it, but it is back in stock - so my box should go out by the end of this week. 

Weird, because when I reserved it, it was available for the longest time before selling out.  I do hope I get it.


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 10, 2015)

effigie said:


> Same here. I'll give it the rest of the day before emailing them. Shame, because this happened to me last month, too.
> 
> I did the sea salt spray PYS, for what it's worth.


Mine isn't showing either and no tracking. I also did the salt spray. They can just send me 5 beauty blenders and I'd be satisfied.


----------



## brittainy (Feb 10, 2015)

onthebound said:


> I looked up what my items were a few days ago on the app (when it was not yet showing on the website), and it showed I was getting the beauty blender... But now a few days later it is showing that the beauty blender was replaced with something else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> has anyone else had this happen to them? pretty disappointing.


I used the cheat link and had an AWESOME box last week. Now the app and website both show a completely different, TERRIBLE box. I'm super disappointed.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 10, 2015)

Ugh is all I can about my box. Harvey Prince perfume sample (hate getting perfume samples), shampoo and conditioner, body butter, and mascara. The mascara is the only thing I am excited about


----------



## LadyGordon (Feb 10, 2015)

miss_marissa said:


> Has anyone noticed that their shop seems to be lacking in product quantity?
> 
> I have 6 items in my cart and 4 or 5 are out of stock!!!
> 
> And I've noticed it on several other items I've been eyeing



Yeah I noticed this as well, thought it was just my bad luck.


----------



## LadyGordon (Feb 10, 2015)

domfront said:


> Is anyone else's February box still sitting in Mount Juliet, TN?  Hasn't moved since last Wednesday!


Yes and I work less than 5 miles from Mt Juliet. I could drive down and get it a lot faster than this. I can't wait to see how long it takes to ship the 15 miles to Nashville where I live.


----------



## BarbieZ (Feb 10, 2015)

So, I just checked my account?  I show in February's box I'm getting all 3 of the PYS choices (??? How does that happen?  Lol), plus a shampoo and leave-in treatment as well as a fragrance.  Not too bad...I'm sort of glad I left it to chance (I like to be surprised unless something jumps out at me as a MUST HAVE, though I very nearly selected the curated box this month).  Hopefully it doesn't magically change on me - based on the tracking it should be waiting for me when I get home, so we shall see!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Feb 10, 2015)

Finally get to see what I'm getting for February after contacting CS.

February

 



Juice Beauty® Blemish Clearing Cleanser

(170)
$22.00

SHIPS FREE



 



Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner

(10,239)
$16.00

SHIPS FREE



 



BeeKind™ Body Lotion

(9,534)
$15.00

SHIPS FREE



 



Marcelle Gentle Eye Make-Up Remover For Sensitive Eyes

(8)
$15.00

SHIPS FREE



 



Juicy Couture Hollywood Royal – 2.5 oz.


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 10, 2015)

No update on my account...

But my mom's did.


----------



## Lisa80 (Feb 10, 2015)

Got my RTR box today.


I like the Sumita blue eyeliner; went on smoothly and seems pretty longlasting; not a true navy; seems to have a slight teal undertone; but pretty.
Fekkai Dry Shampoo-meh...I think I got this in the Allure Summer box
Not Soap,Radio Bodywash-this smells really good; I think I would spring for a full size with some points
Derma E glycolic scrub- will try tonight;seems to have good reviews. I have lots of scrubs so can't see me buying a full size anytime soon
theBalm ligloss-nice try size, felt good; looked awful! Not my color at all.
It was a good box month.


----------



## graquarius (Feb 10, 2015)

OMG Girls!!! I got an e-mail saying I won the BFF Party in a Box giveaway! That is such an amazing box - I am over the moon! Maybe it will help me stop spending on more beauty boxes for a while, who knows? Did anyone else here win?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :lol:    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlnamedpete (Feb 10, 2015)

graquarius said:


> OMG Girls!!! I got an e-mail saying I won the BFF Party in a Box giveaway! That is such an amazing box - I am over the moon! Maybe it will help me stop spending on more beauty boxes for a while, who knows? Did anyone else here win?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :lol:    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That is awesome!!  Congratulations!!!  :wizard:   :wizard:   :wizard:   :wizard:   :wizard:   :wizard:


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

@graquarius  Congratulations!!   How fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

on other news, BB just sent my RTR box UPS.  WOW.    I guess their mess up is my gain.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Feb 10, 2015)

I guess they are giving everyone a RTR code no matter what box you get.  I just got an email from BB stating they forgot to include it in my box and gave me a code to use in the email.  I will have no use for it so if anyone needs an extra or wants to pass it along to a friend, please feel free to inbox me - the first responder gets it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Feb 10, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> I guess they are giving everyone a RTR code no matter what box you get.  I just got an email from BB stating they forgot to include it in my box and gave me a code to use in the email.  I will have no use for it so if anyone needs an extra or wants to pass it along to a friend, please feel free to inbox me - the first responder gets it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i just got that email too!


----------



## graquarius (Feb 10, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> I guess they are giving everyone a RTR code no matter what box you get.  I just got an email from BB stating they forgot to include it in my box and gave me a code to use in the email.  I will have no use for it so if anyone needs an extra or wants to pass it along to a friend, please feel free to inbox me - the first responder gets it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Here I was hoping to see some apology BB points haha. Seems they've become stingy with their points lately


----------



## eas00 (Feb 10, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> As far as I know, BB has always done this. This is why so many work so hard at cart Tetris to get it as close to an even dollar amount (in increments of $10) as possible. I had the same issue during the Ace sale with having a total of $21.80. They wanted to apply 300 points so I added a couple more items to get my order to $29.75. I feel much better using 300 points for that. I do hope customer service refunds you some points. Let us know what they say.


Sorry I haven't posted what BB said in response to this yet but they basically told me exactly what you said. I ended up returning the item that was $10.80 because for once I received it it was not worth 200 points. I'm been trying to hoard my points on al 3 of my accounts so when I really need something or want to splurge on some goodies I don't have to feel bad about it. Thank you for your help and now I'll know what to do next time I order.


----------



## eas00 (Feb 10, 2015)

I did get one box today. I kind of meh about it. I defiantly need to work on my profiles I think. I got English Laundry perfume, Essential Elements rosemary shower gel, Eyeko skinny liquid eyeliner, and the Harvey Prince Hello shampoo and conditioner. I can always use shampoo and conditioner so I'll use it. The shower gel I think I will save and use when I'm sick since it smells like Vicks vapor rub. The perfume doesn't sound like me so I'm not going to try it and the eyeliner would have been great in anything but black. I used to only use black eyeliner until I started using brown and have found that black tends to be too harsh looking on me. So I guess 3 out of 5 isn't too bad. Looking forward to my two other boxes though.


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 10, 2015)

And I still don't have a box showing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't either. I keep checking but nothing


----------



## carothcj (Feb 11, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I said no to that. Not interested at 35.00/month even with an opt-out. Most of their plus items don't interest me anyway.


Yep totally agreed. Especially when you can get far better and Full sized items through pop sugar for only slightly more.


----------



## EricaD (Feb 11, 2015)

I got my box. I've been a subscriber for over three years, and like many of you mentioned, the "never-send-the-same-thing-twice" thing really starts to limit the number of good boxes available to long-term subscribers. I've never received a beautyblender and was prevented from doing so this month due to the dupe rule.

I am very conflicted about the rule now, on the one hand it prevents me from getting items I hated again, but there are also things I'd be thrilled to get a second (or third or fourth) time. I also wouldn't mind getting a hated sample for the second time if it came in a box with a beautyblender!

I'm thinking about opening a new account to 'reset' what I can get. Anyway, here's my box:

1)Marcelle Eye Makeup Remover

2)Mally Eye-Amplifying Shadow Liner- Deep Taupe

3)Proper bar soap

4)Jules and Esther Cucumber Eye Gel

5)BeeKind Conditioner


----------



## effigie (Feb 11, 2015)

I finally have a tracking number and my box is showing (with the 'cheat', not with the standard '10th of the month sneak peek').  That's after an email to customer service and what I'm convinced was a form letter response, since it didn't actually answer my questions.

My box is:

Caudalie Vinosource Moisturizing Sorbet

Clean Skin perfume sample

Parlor Sea Salt Spray (my PYS)

Jules &amp; Esther Cucumber Eye Gel

Benefit Roller Lash


----------



## misskelliemarie (Feb 11, 2015)

I got a Beauty Blender in my box and my jaw dropped! I hadn't been paying attention to the previews at all. I actually am not the biggest fan of the beauty blender when it comes to foundation. It actually ends up emphasizing my dry patches oddly enough. I use them for setting powder because I have dry skin it really helps make my skin not look as dry as it does if I use a brush. I also got theBalm lipgloss, a Juice Beauty face wash, a Beekind conditioner, and a body wash. It was probably one of the best boxes I've ever had. I will actually use everything in it and it was probably one of the biggest values when it comes to money that I've ever had.


----------



## artemiss (Feb 11, 2015)

misskelliemarie said:


> I got a Beauty Blender in my box and my jaw dropped! I hadn't been paying attention to the previews at all. I actually am not the biggest fan of the beauty blender when it comes to foundation. It actually ends up emphasizing my dry patches oddly enough. I use them for setting powder because I have dry skin it really helps make my skin not look as dry as it does if I use a brush. I also got theBalm lipgloss, a Juice Beauty face wash, a Beekind conditioner, and a body wash. It was probably one of the best boxes I've ever had. I will actually use everything in it and it was probably one of the biggest values when it comes to money that I've ever had.


I got the same box, and I'm beyond pleased, even if the little conditioner isn't going to be sturdy enough to last until my trip later next month. I was a little worried when I saw Gilchrest and Soames after the horrid lotion I got last month, but this body wash smells really nice and fresh.


----------



## stephaniew013 (Feb 11, 2015)

Even though box pages are loaded now, has anyone had any luck with any new techniques to "peek ahead" at box options since they revamped the page? The app trick hasn't worked for me for quite a while either, unfortunately :'(


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 11, 2015)

Ugh both boxes are waiting for me at home and this is the day I walk to work. I can't just sneak out on my lunch break to grab them.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Feb 11, 2015)

aww..I just said I didn't need the Juice cleanser because I don't get blemishes. (I never do) and just jinxed myself.  lol  But I really didn't need that one.  I hate my box this month.  Esp when you see people getting beauty blenders.  almost 3 years and never got one.  Ok rant over!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hectors Friend (Feb 11, 2015)

miss_marissa said:


> Has anyone noticed that their shop seems to be lacking in product quantity?
> 
> I have 6 items in my cart and 4 or 5 are out of stock!!!
> 
> And I've noticed it on several other items I've been eyeing


Yes!! I've been waiting for the Sumita Eyebrow Pencil.  I have come to love it.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Feb 11, 2015)

Huh. I need to send an email to CS. I was supposed to get a Sumita liner in my second box and didn't. I got:

-No4 Prep and Protect.

-(Was supposed to get) Sumita Liner.

-Cynthia Rowley Stain.

-Gilchrist and Sohmes lotion. 

- Hello Perfume.

I don't really use Prep stuff, so I gave the No4 away, the same with the lotion because the scent was grossing me out and it felt really cheap on my hands. I gave it to someone who works in an ER and doesn't care what it is as long as it's lotion. Dunno if I like the Hello perfume yet. I really like the stain, and I dunno about the Sumita cos I didn't get it, lol.

Second box was not a good box for me. Lol.


----------



## easybreezy (Feb 11, 2015)

eas00 said:


> Sorry I haven't posted what BB said in response to this yet but they basically told me exactly what you said. I ended up returning the item that was $10.80 because for once I received it it was not worth 200 points. I'm been trying to hoard my points on al 3 of my accounts so when I really need something or want to splurge on some goodies I don't have to feel bad about it. Thank you for your help and now I'll know what to do next time I order.


Just curious - did BB refund you the entire 200 points or only 108ish?


----------



## liilak (Feb 11, 2015)

I got my box today and while I wasn'/t too excited at first, I'm now in love with that Eyeko skinny eyeliner!


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 11, 2015)

liilak said:


> I got my box today and while I wasn'/t too excited at first, I'm now in love with that Eyeko skinny eyeliner!


Someone said to store it vertically and upside down to keep it from drying out. I get the vertical part but not sure what would be considered upside down. Tip pointing up? :hehe:   Finally a use for this emoticon.


----------



## artlover613 (Feb 11, 2015)

I received my RTR box today, and just before getting ready so I tried it all out! I love the Derma-E scrub. It's super moisurizing. The SNR body wash smells familiar and yummy - like a berry crumble I make that has lemon juice in it. The FF blow out spray made my third-day unwashed tresses acceptable for running errands. It took a while and some extra brushstrokes, but it was a good save for the day. And the Balm lipgloss in Bam was a little too Bazooka pink, but I don't think it is as sticky as the Stilla we've received before. It has nice staying power, a smooth texture and the pink fades which is good. (Why won't BB ever send out nice neutral bronzes or nudes?)

As for the Sumita navy eyeliner, I receved it last month, so mine will go to the trade list. It is a beautiful color but I think it's waxy nature means you have to be well skilled to use it.

Now, I'm just waiting for my second box, (fingers tapping)...


----------



## artlover613 (Feb 11, 2015)

liilak said:


> I got my box today and while I wasn'/t too excited at first, I'm now in love with that Eyeko skinny eyeliner!


What color is it?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 11, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Someone said to store it vertically and upside down to keep it from drying out. I get the vertical part but not sure what would be considered upside down. Tip pointing up? :hehe:   Finally a use for this emoticon.


Tip pointing down.  And if it starts to seem dry, pull the tip out with a pair of tweezers, turn it around, and stick it back in the other way.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 11, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> What color is it?


Eyeco is black.

I have not actually tried anything in my boxes, but the sizes of the samples are more generous than I was expecting. The eyeco looks full size. The obliphica/hairkop is not a ketchup packet but a cute little purple .5 ounce vial. The marcelle is 1.7 ounces and says "paraben free" on the label.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 11, 2015)

Hate to say it, but I think it's partly because of the way things happen here...one person posts a genuinely nice interaction with a customer service rep who gave them points or a new box, and then a bunch of other people complain that they didn't get the same and run off to email Birchbox trying to get the same.  Unfortunately this sometimes results in the generous customer service rep getting reprimanded and/or new policies being put in place about such things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (at least, it does in other similar places I've worked.)



graquarius said:


> Here I was hoping to see some apology BB points haha. Seems they've become stingy with their points lately


I really really love the Rent the Runway box!  Good products, generous sizes.


----------



## LadyGordon (Feb 12, 2015)

Ok this is my first month with Birchbox so not sure if this is typical....but my box was sitting in Mt Juliet for about 4 days, and now it says its in Elizabethport NJ. Um.... I am literally 5 miles away from Mt Juliet, why on earth would they then ship it by way of New Jersey?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    I just find that too funny. I can't wait to see what city it hits next   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daisygirl2 (Feb 12, 2015)

LadyGordon said:


> Ok this is my first month with Birchbox so not sure if this is typical....but my box was sitting in Mt Juliet for about 4 days, and now it says its in Elizabethport NJ. Um.... I am literally 5 miles away from Mt Juliet, why on earth would they then ship it by way of New Jersey?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    I just find that too funny. I can't wait to see what city it hits next   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't think it is typical, mine usually shows some sort of update along the way within a few days. I can't imagine why they would detour yours, so hopefully it is just a glitch. I do think that it often takes a few days for my box to actually start moving after they say it was sent.

Mine says that is is still in Mt Juliet...and has since the 4th! I am getting a little bit antsy. I am not sure if it is slow because I ordered an add on (this is the first time I have done that) or if it is stuck somewhere or is moving but not being scanned along the way. I am hoping for that last option. Hope both of ours come very soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## domfront (Feb 12, 2015)

It happens to me every month.  My box starts out in Mt. Juliet, makes it's way all the way over to Elizabethport, NJ, and then comes back to Chicago.  Makes no sense, but that's how it's been these past 5 months, every month!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Feb 12, 2015)

LadyGordon said:


> Ok this is my first month with Birchbox so not sure if this is typical....but my box was sitting in Mt Juliet for about 4 days, and now it says its in Elizabethport NJ. Um.... I am literally 5 miles away from Mt Juliet, why on earth would they then ship it by way of New Jersey?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    I just find that too funny. I can't wait to see what city it hits next   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


sometimes mine goes from TN to IN, then to me, this month mine went to NJ as well lol it just depends. but i have always disliked DHL lol


----------



## mascara117827 (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, the Caudalie sample I got was literally empty. I turned out the lights and checked with a penlight. The Clean sample was open and spilled, and the eye gel has less than one application in the tub. I feel a bit mislead/cheated; I emailed CS, so hopefully they come up with some sort of resolution. Womp womp. 

Non sequitur: Happy Galentine's Day, everyone!

Edit/Update: Wow, Aces status really does result in fast responses. CS sent a generic email that said they will try to ship a replacement box or send "compensation" (I assume points) if a box can't be sent. They didn't address any of the issues I listed, but that's fine as I assume they are busy (and it is Friday). Fingers crossed.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Feb 13, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Well, the Caudalie sample I got was literally empty. I turned out the lights and checked with a penlight. The Clean sample was open and spilled, and the eye gel has less than one application in the tub. I feel a bit mislead/cheated; I emailed CS, so hopefully they come up with some sort of resolution. Womp womp.
> 
> Non sequitur: Happy Galentine's Day, everyone!


I've emailed CS about getting jipped with Caudalie before and they gave me what seemed to be a super generic "In case you get another Caudalie complaint" answer. I hate getting Caudalie.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mascara117827 (Feb 13, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> I've emailed CS about getting jipped with Caudalie before and they gave me what seemed to be a super generic "In case you get another Caudalie complaint" answer. I hate getting Caudalie.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'd seen posts about the samples being really low, but when I picked this one up it felt weightless. I was actually shocked when I backlit the tube in the bathroom. I imagine this is a Caudalie prep issue since it is ongoing with the brand. Maybe BB should stop partnering with them if this keeps happening.


----------



## ScopeIt (Feb 13, 2015)

My HP Hello sample was spilled all over the inside of my box. I hesitate to email them because I really don't want a replacement of this box, it was kind of crappy.


----------



## mascara117827 (Feb 13, 2015)

ScopeIt said:


> My HP Hello sample was spilled all over the inside of my box. I hesitate to email them because I really don't want a replacement of this box, it was kind of crappy.


I'd still email if only so that it might improve quality control/packing in the future. I hate (loathe with a passion) perfume samples, so I have no investment in a replacement, but adding the whole complaint to their records could theoretically improve shipment conditions or packing in the future.


----------



## Kjuno (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm not a fan of caudalie at all. Has anyone read the reviews on beautypedia? Poor product ingredients and high prices.


----------



## cosmickitten (Feb 13, 2015)

I read in a few posts back that someone was worried there would be parabens in the Marcelle makeup remover. I just got my box today and there are no parabens in the list of ingredients for it.

Also, not sure you if already know this, but there is no scientific evidence that parabens are directly linked to cancer. I try to avoid it too since it is a preservative, and I don't think it's necessary, but I also think it's important not to believe everything you hear without doing proper research. I feel like the whole 'no parabens' thing is a great way for companies to market to people's fears.


----------



## Sunfish (Feb 13, 2015)

Yea for actual facts/ evidence!


----------



## Sunfish (Feb 13, 2015)

ScopeIt said:


> My HP Hello sample was spilled all over the inside of my box. I hesitate to email them because I really don't want a replacement of this box, it was kind of crappy.


Sounds like your box may be the long-lost-sibling if my first Glossybox. In addition behind-the-scenes/ admin issues (billing mistakes) my box arrived w/ the perfume entirely spilled &amp; the product I was most excited about (lip tar) missing altogether!

Anyway, I would def still email CS...for the issues already mentioned above but also so you have a record of the problematic box in case you have additional issues in the near future. Hopefully not if course, but if so it would be much better to have already let them know than to later mention it as an ongoing issue. not sure I'm being particularly articulate in what I'm saying but hopefully you get my jist


----------



## Sunfish (Feb 13, 2015)

Kjuno said:


> I'm not a fan of caudalie at all. Has anyone read the reviews on beautypedia? Poor product ingredients and high prices.


LOVE beautypedia! Somehow I only discovered it - as well as Paula's Choice - several months ago &amp; now I can't imagine surviving without the great info/ resources they provide! Just last night I was using their ingredient dictionary to create my own analysis/ rating of a julep product that they haven't reviewed. I feel SO much more equipped &amp; educated re: my skin care choices/ purchases. Have you watched any of their live chats on YouTube? That's actually how I initially found them &amp; then I couldn't stop watching. I never would have believed it but their chats, despite being mostly about skincare, are actually entertaining! If you haven't seen them I highly recommend checking them out; I'm not sure when the actual live time is as I've only watched them recorded after-the-fact but they're all available on PC's YouTube channel &amp; there are also shorter clips/ out takes of highlights/ takeaways as well as a time/ topic log in the description box of the hour-long chats so you can zero-in on what is pertinent to you if you don't want (or have the time to) watch in its entirety.

After lots of research I actually made my first order w/ them just a few weeks ago. Before ordering I was super impressed w/ how great they were about answering a few questions I had (via email &amp; phone). And despite shipping being free I placed my order on a Tues evening &amp; had my delivery in hand before noon on Fri (&amp; I live on the opposite side of the country from where they're located).

Thus far I've been really impressed w/ the products I purchased &amp; already am figuring out what I'll order next. Mostly I just wanted to say hi to a fellow BP fan but just in case you're you've never ordered from them &amp; are looking to do so let me know if you'd like my code for $10 off your first order.


----------



## Kjuno (Feb 13, 2015)

Sunfish said:


> LOVE beautypedia! Somehow I only discovered it - as well as Paula's Choice - several months ago &amp; now I can't imagine surviving without the great info/ resources they provide! Just last night I was using their ingredient dictionary to create my own analysis/ rating of a julep product that they haven't reviewed. I feel SO much more equipped &amp; educated re: my skin care choices/ purchases. Have you watched any of their live chats on YouTube? That's actually how I initially found them &amp; then I couldn't stop watching. I never would have believed it but their chats, despite being mostly about skincare, are actually entertaining! If you haven't seen them I highly recommend checking them out; I'm not sure when the actual live time is as I've only watched them recorded after-the-fact but they're all available on PC's YouTube channel &amp; there are also shorter clips/ out takes of highlights/ takeaways as well as a time/ topic log in the description box of the hour-long chats so you can zero-in on what is pertinent to you if you don't want (or have the time to) watch in its entirety.
> 
> After lots of research I actually made my first order w/ them just a few weeks ago. Before ordering I was super impressed w/ how great they were about answering a few questions I had (via email &amp; phone). And despite shipping being free I placed my order on a Tues evening &amp; had my delivery in hand before noon on Fri (&amp; I live on the opposite side of the country from where they're located).
> 
> Thus far I've been really impressed w/ the products I purchased &amp; already am figuring out what I'll order next. Mostly I just wanted to say hi to a fellow BP fan but just in case you're you've never ordered from them &amp; are looking to do so let me know if you'd like my code for $10 off your first order.


I also just found PC and BP about a month ago. I read up on nearly all brands I was familiar with and also learned a ton. I just made my first PC product purchase recently and love the quality. A good friend of mine is a marykay seller and wanted me to attend a party. I used the site to see what products were actually worth paying for. So handy!

I didn't know about the videos. Thanks!!


----------



## Kjuno (Feb 13, 2015)

My box tracking said it was sitting in Indiana yesterday. Tonight it updated and looks like I will get my bb and ipsy tomorrow! Happy vday to me.


----------



## LadyGordon (Feb 14, 2015)

My first month with BB and I have to laugh at their shipping. First the tracking showed it picked up in Mt Juliet, about 5 miles from where I live, then it went to Elizabethtown New Jersey, I guess to go visit some snow. Now it's in Atlanta....which is 4 hours south of me, so they had to drive it through Nashville to get there. I'm just giggling that my box is traveling all over the east coast. Wonder where the next stop will be   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## graquarius (Feb 15, 2015)

Birchbox is having another 40% off sale, but this time it seems that it's not only for Aces, but for everyone. It's the Hibernate in Style Sale and seems to be mostly jewelry, teas, wallets and apparel: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/hibernate-in-style?limit=all
 

Thanks for pushing me over my no more spending this month Birchbox  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beckilg (Feb 15, 2015)

At this point they're giving away the homespun box. Tempted...


----------



## biancardi (Feb 15, 2015)

Kjuno said:


> I'm not a fan of caudalie at all. Has anyone read the reviews on beautypedia? Poor product ingredients and high prices.


I do like their overnight detox oil. Paula's Choice (which beautypedia is affiliated with) does just discount some things just because it might be an irritant to some skin types. I can understand a warning that it might not be suitable for all skin types (what is?) but I do take what she states with a grain or two of salt and research at other places as well (such as truth in aging)


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 15, 2015)

graquarius said:


> Birchbox is having another 40% off sale, but this time it seems that it's not only for Aces, but for everyone. It's the Hibernate in Style Sale and seems to be mostly jewelry, teas, wallets and apparel: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/hibernate-in-style?limit=all
> 
> Thanks for pushing me over my no more spending this month Birchbox  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you so much for posting this @@graquarius!  I have wanted the Kate Spade purse since I saw it:

*Kate Spade Saturday The Weekender Tote*

*Color*Steel Blue/Lagoon 4IRU0255-9341 $175.00*Benefit Cosmetics Puff Off!*6020040622151 $29.00

*Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack*58231 $10.00

*Subtotal $214.00 *Shipping &amp; Handling$0.00Discount (VIP Free Shipping, Hibernate in Style 40% Off Discount, HIBERNATE, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase)-$80.00400 reward points-$40.00

*Grand Total**$94.00*

So excited to get this order!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 15, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I do like their overnight detox oil. Paula's Choice (which beautypedia is affiliated with) does just discount some things just because it might be an irritant to some skin types. I can understand a warning that it might not be suitable for all skin types (what is?) but I do take what she states with a grain or two of salt and research at other places as well (such as truth in aging)


 I used to check out beautypedia more but then decided to just try out things myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> It's nice to know about ingredients but sometimes things work out for me that might not have the best value ingredient wise. If using a product makes me feel good and the results on me are ok then I'm good with it regardless what some "experts" might say.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> It's a great resource though but I'm with you about taking some things she says with a grain of salt.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 15, 2015)

LuckyMoon said:


> Thank you so much for posting this @@graquarius!  I have wanted the Kate Spade purse since I saw it:
> 
> *Kate Spade Saturday The Weekender Tote*
> 
> ...


Ooh! Nice order! Congrats! I need to check out that tote now. This darn no buy and seeing these awesome hauls is killing me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Toby Burke (Feb 15, 2015)

ScopeIt said:


> My HP Hello sample was spilled all over the inside of my box. I hesitate to email them because I really don't want a replacement of this box, it was kind of crappy.


I emailed regarding an opened and spilled product and they are sending me a replacement box that is a little different. 3/5 are new samples - which I was able to review for points.

So you may get new items that you love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artlover613 (Feb 15, 2015)

graquarius said:


> Birchbox is having another 40% off sale, but this time it seems that it's not only for Aces, but for everyone. It's the Hibernate in Style Sale and seems to be mostly jewelry, teas, wallets and apparel: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/hibernate-in-style?limit=all
> 
> Thanks for pushing me over my no more spending this month Birchbox  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for sharing or I would have missed this! I'd been eyeing that Jonathan Adler Santorini dish for months, and decided to get one of his POP candles and tea cup too! Plus more tea which is always a good thing.


----------



## Beckilg (Feb 15, 2015)

I get an error message every time I try to order. Tells me to try again later. It's later... Still not working.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 15, 2015)

I just checked too. Their site doesn't seem to be working. It says temporarily unavailable.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 15, 2015)

Does anyone know where the Box button (where you can see and review your box) went? Mine has been missing and it's missing from my mom's account as well. When I log in all I see is Shop, Magazine, and Gift. Is this happening to anyone else? I noticed it last month.


----------



## mascara117827 (Feb 15, 2015)

soccerkidtlk said:


> Does anyone know where the Box button (where you can see and review your box) went? Mine has been missing and it's missing from my mom's account as well. When I log in all I see is Shop, Magazine, and Gift. Is this happening to anyone else? I noticed it last month.


That happened to me for a few weeks. I changed browsers. I can't recall exactly what CS said, but it had something to do with support issues in one browser. If you are using IE, try Firefox or Chrome.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 15, 2015)

I had this same problem a few days ago. My cart would show but then when I tried to find it later, I couldn't see the button for the cart. So weird that the cart would come and go like that. Browser issue would make sense. I was using Firefox.


----------



## daisygirl2 (Feb 16, 2015)

I guess it took me too long to check my email, because it looks like I can't put the Kate Spade weekender tote in my cart. That is the one item I have been saving my points for all these months. Waaaaaaahhh!

On the bright side, I now have $90 worth of points to spend on something else and I am happy that some of you got a wonderful bargain on it.

I must admit, I am hoping someone gets it, hates it and returns it. By then I will have $100 in points and I will pay full price for the darn thing, if it restocks, lol.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Feb 16, 2015)

sarap said:


> @ Can you use Ibotta with ebates?


I don't think so because you have to go through the special link.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 16, 2015)

in other news, I *should* be getting my feb box today.  If they can make it thru the snow mounds...


----------



## bliss10977 (Feb 16, 2015)

biancardi said:


> in other news, I *should* be getting my feb box today. If they can make it thru the snow mounds...


Afraid not, it's President's day. No mail, boooo.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 16, 2015)

bliss10977 said:


> Afraid not, it's President's day. No mail, boooo.


  birchbox messed up and "sold out" of my RTR box, even though I had reserved it properly.  They surprised me last week by sending it via UPS.


----------



## bliss10977 (Feb 16, 2015)

biancardi said:


> birchbox messed up and "sold out" of my RTR box, even though I had reserved it properly. They surprised me last week by sending it via UPS.


Nice!!!


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 16, 2015)

biancardi said:


> birchbox messed up and "sold out" of my RTR box, even though I had reserved it properly. They surprised me last week by sending it via UPS.


Yet they are sending me RTR and I reserved the saly spray.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 16, 2015)

graquarius said:


> Birchbox is having another 40% off sale, but this time it seems that it's not only for Aces, but for everyone. It's the Hibernate in Style Sale and seems to be mostly jewelry, teas, wallets and apparel: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/hibernate-in-style?limit=all
> 
> Thanks for pushing me over my no more spending this month Birchbox  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I used the code and 200 points on a J. Fold wallet in green. I got a red one in my BB Man when they sampled them last Summer. I've used it every day since. I wanted the green one, but I couldn't justify the price, even with points, until now. I also ordered a Men's Mystery Pick-2. Women's is out of stock. Not bad for $1 out-of-pocket.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 17, 2015)

Is there a March Spoilers thread started anywhere? I looked, but didn't see it.

I found the Birchbox Plus items for March:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/box-upgrades

(I am such an impatient and obsessive lunatic when it comes to Birchbox. I stalk the site looking for "sneak-peeks," search blogs for spoilers, and then when I get my actual box, it's like 5 minutes of SQUEE!!* and then I'm over it, and looking for next month...)  :blush:

*Actually based on what I get in the boxes, it's more like

1. SQUEE!!

2. meh.

3. meh. 

4. wha the....??

5. meh....well...maybe...no...meh...hmm...ok, lowercasesquee....kinda.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 17, 2015)

I have to say, I love my curated box.   All of the items I will use in it and the box is so pretty..


----------



## mascara117827 (Feb 17, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Is there a March Spoilers thread started anywhere? I looked, but didn't see it.
> 
> I found the Birchbox Plus items for March:
> 
> ...


I found that link too, and I made a March spoilers thread a few minutes ago. I see that you posted here a bit before that. Credit where credit is due.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 17, 2015)

In the spirit of an impatient crazy person, I started posted in the March thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135943-birchbox-march-2015-spoilers/

And guess what? I found the sample choice video for March, using my state-of-the-art-in-1997-internet-skills. It's in my post over on the march thread!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 17, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> I found that link too, and I made a March spoilers thread a few minutes ago. I see that you posted here a bit before that. Credit where credit is due.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


lolz! can we combine 'em?

EDIT: I defer to @@mascara117827, and I posted the video link in her thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't know how to close the one I started, however.

Sorry for being n0obish!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Feb 17, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> In the spirit of an impatient crazy person, I started the March thread:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135944-birchbox-march-2015-spoilers/
> 
> And guess what? I found the sample choice video for March, using my state-of-the-art-in-1997-internet-skills. It's in my post over on the march thread!


Omg that necklace is adorable! And Dear Clark in the currated box! OMG!!!!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Feb 17, 2015)

I emailed BB because my tracking for this month's box hasn't updated since February 4th.  I reserved the Rent the Runway box during PYS, but the Rep. said they would only be able to send a random replacement box. Super bummed because I was looking forward to all the samples in the box I had reserved.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## graquarius (Feb 17, 2015)

Excellent detective skills Jay.Aitch.Gee  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## graquarius (Feb 17, 2015)

LuckyMoon said:


> Thank you so much for posting this @@graquarius!  I have wanted the Kate Spade purse since I saw it:
> 
> *Kate Spade Saturday The Weekender Tote*
> 
> ...


Please let me know when you receive the tote bag!!! Would you be able to post a picture? Because I am very interested in getting it when it's back in stock.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you!!!!


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 18, 2015)

***deleted, duplicate post***


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 18, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> 04 February 2015 - 04:49 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Still don't have my box and my tracking doesn't even have an expected deliver date. This is the latest I've ever gone without my box and when I logged in to BB they CHANGED one of my samples. The perfume (which I really, REALLY wanted) is now being replaced with...wait for it... SHAMPOO. I'm starting to hate Birchbox a little.


----------



## daisygirl2 (Feb 18, 2015)

MinnieMuffin said:


> I emailed BB because my tracking for this month's box hasn't updated since February 4th.  I reserved the Rent the Runway box during PYS, but the Rep. said they would only be able to send a random replacement box. Super bummed because I was looking forward to all the samples in the box I had reserved.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The same thing happened to me. *sigh* I am kind of hoping that the original one will show up in the end, but am not holding my breath. My replacement box has a couple of the things from the curated box, so I can tell they tried to make it right, but I am still disappointed.


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 18, 2015)

my box shows no movement except the label created on the 12th.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have the same thing, mine was created on the 14th


----------



## LethalLesal (Feb 18, 2015)

They keep sending me only skincare stuff.  I want more makeup, dammit!  I don't want to have to unsubscribe.  I've finally got my skincare back on lock, so I don't want to risk using a new skincare item and having my skin react badly.  

I do go back and forth with wanting skincare more and wanting makeup more, but now I want makeupmakeupmakeup.


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello.  This is my first post on this site though I have been following it for a while.  I have read that there is some trick to see what all the monthly boxes are.  Could someone explain the trick please?  Thank you.


----------



## graquarius (Feb 18, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Hello.  This is my first post on this site though I have been following it for a while.  I have read that there is some trick to see what all the monthly boxes are.  Could someone explain the trick please?  Thank you.


Hi! Sure - just enter this link on your browser and it should take you to your February box: https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/2

However, it does depend when you signed up. If you signed up before the 1st, you should be able to see it, but if you signed up recently, I would say wait 48 hours from the date your payment goes through and hopefully it should work


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 19, 2015)

graquarius said:


> Hi! Sure - just enter this link on your browser and it should take you to your February box: https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/2
> 
> However, it does depend when you signed up. If you signed up before the 1st, you should be able to see it, but if you signed up recently, I would say wait 48 hours from the date your payment goes through and hopefully it should work


Oh, sorry!  I guess I wasn't clear.  I know my box as it has already arrived.  Maybe I misinterpreted but I thought I'd read that there is a way to see all the other boxes that I did not receive.


----------



## LadyGordon (Feb 19, 2015)

daisygirl2 said:


> The same thing happened to me. *sigh* I am kind of hoping that the original one will show up in the end, but am not holding my breath. My replacement box has a couple of the things from the curated box, so I can tell they tried to make it right, but I am still disappointed.


After leaving Mt Juliet (which is 5 miles from me), my box evidently traveled to New Jersey, then Indiana and now has been "stuck" in Atlanta for about 5 days. That is one stupid way to get to Nashville. This is my first month with Birchbox and I'm very disappointed with their shipping. I'm going to give it a few more days and then will email customer service, as this is nuts. I was so excited to get my first box, and now i'm really bummed. I'll give BB another month, but if this is how its going to go, I'm going to have to cancel.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 19, 2015)

graquarius said:


> Please let me know when you receive the tote bag!!! Would you be able to post a picture? Because I am very interested in getting it when it's back in stock.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you!!!!


I will post pics as soon as I get it.  I got an email yesterday that my order would be delayed due to bad weather.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 19, 2015)

LadyGordon said:


> After leaving Mt Juliet (which is 5 miles from me), my box evidently traveled to New Jersey, then Indiana and now has been "stuck" in Atlanta for about 5 days. That is one stupid way to get to Nashville. This is my first month with Birchbox and I'm very disappointed with their shipping. I'm going to give it a few more days and then will email customer service, as this is nuts. I was so excited to get my first box, and now i'm really bummed. I'll give BB another month, but if this is how its going to go, I'm going to have to cancel.


I have found that shipping companies are very odd/inefficient in the way they move packages.  And it's not only subscription boxes.  For example, take my recent Amazon purchase.  I placed my order not knowing the company is located two towns away from me.  It went from their shop, to a different town next to me (and passed through my town to get there as my town is in between).  There it 'started' it's journey.  It then went to the consolidation facility in the next state and then back to the post office in yet a different town next to me and then to me.  So it visited three of the four towns surrounding me and a different state.   I was so miffed I actually called FedEx when it went to the next state!


----------



## graquarius (Feb 19, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Oh, sorry!  I guess I wasn't clear.  I know my box as it has already arrived.  Maybe I misinterpreted but I thought I'd read that there is a way to see all the other boxes that I did not receive.


Sure!! Just enter this link in your browser and then replace the number at the end with the next box number, i.e. 1, 2, 3, and so on.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2015/february-2015-bb1

I think this month there were about 60+ variations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## graquarius (Feb 19, 2015)

LuckyMoon said:


> I will post pics as soon as I get it.  I got an email yesterday that my order would be delayed due to bad weather.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks so much!!! Yes I know, I ordered some tea and I got the same notification. The weather has been making things crazy for the last couple of weeks, but hopefully it will be with you soon   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 19, 2015)

LadyGordon said:


> After leaving Mt Juliet (which is 5 miles from me), my box evidently traveled to New Jersey, then Indiana and now has been "stuck" in Atlanta for about 5 days. That is one stupid way to get to Nashville. This is my first month with Birchbox and I'm very disappointed with their shipping. I'm going to give it a few more days and then will email customer service, as this is nuts. I was so excited to get my first box, and now i'm really bummed. I'll give BB another month, but if this is how its going to go, I'm going to have to cancel.


That's the usual route every month. Basically it's the reason we get free shipping on our boxes. Also, the boxes don't necessarily get scanned at every stop, so they can be moving from city to city without the tracking reflecting it.


----------



## effigie (Feb 19, 2015)

graquarius said:


> Hi! Sure - just enter this link on your browser and it should take you to your February box: https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/2


I happened to mention this on BB's facebook page to someone whose 'your box' link wasn't showing up.  Birchbox replied saying not to use the link because it wouldn't necessarily show you the correct samples and the reviews might not credit points to your account correctly.  

That said, I had to use the link to do my reviews and it worked out perfectly... sooooooo yeah.


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 19, 2015)

graquarius said:


> Sure!! Just enter this link in your browser and then replace the number at the end with the next box number, i.e. 1, 2, 3, and so on.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2015/february-2015-bb1
> 
> I think this month there were about 60+ variations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you for sharing that.  There were very, very few boxes that did not have fragrance.  Is it always like that?  Does anyone know the answer to this:  I know you are not supposed to get the same thing twice; however, some products come in both men's and women's boxes.  If you subscribe to both and you get a product in one type of box, does that prevent you from getting it in the other?


----------



## graquarius (Feb 19, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Thank you for sharing that.  There were very, very few boxes that did not have fragrance.  Is it always like that?  Does anyone know the answer to this:  I know you are not supposed to get the same thing twice; however, some products come in both men's and women's boxes.  If you subscribe to both and you get a product in one type of box, does that prevent you from getting it in the other?


Fragrances are very common in boxes from experience.

I remember seeing someone ask Birchbox about something similar on fb and Birchbox replied that you can get the same product in a man's and woman's box because they are considered to be different subscriptions.  I think they said something along those lines, but you should double check!


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks.  I was hoping that was not the case.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Feb 23, 2015)

dangit posted in the wrong month and dont know how to delete lol. i can edit but anyone know how to delete a post or they dont do that?


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 23, 2015)

@@nikkiaust17 I moved your post and then realized you had already posted in the March one so I deleted it. Hope that is ok. I can undelete if needed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## pearldrop (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes, I did it! After fighting with myself for so long, I finally opened that second account in the hopes of receiving a Beauty Blender. Did I receive it? Nope! I am getting an average (meh-ish) box:
1. Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle (Already received two in my original account)
2. Cynthia Rowley Beauty Creamy Lip Stain

3. Lord &amp; Berry Pailettes Eye Pencil (Already received one in my original account)

4. Harvey Prince Hello Body Cream (Already received one in my original account)

5. BeeKind™ Shampoo

Anyway, at least I received 100 points using the code "JILLIAN" and 50 points in my original account for referral. So, I can consider this as a free box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Fingers crossed for March  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 23, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Yes, I did it! After fighting with myself for so long, I finally opened that second account in the hopes of receiving a Beauty Blender. Did I receive it? Nope! I am getting an average (meh-ish) box:
> 
> 1. Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle (Already received two in my original account)
> 
> ...


^^That box is the most Birchbox-ish box EVER.

I think I am one of maybe 7 subscribers who has never received that Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle (on either of two subs). I've been curious to try it for like, a year now. It seems others have gotten it in abundance....I suppose I could get a trade list going...

...but then I'll have confront how my beauty product "assortment" has morphed into an all out hoarding situation. 

Nah, I'll stick with denial and avoidance  :blink2:


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 23, 2015)

I've got the Beauty Protector on multiple occasions and I just stick in the drawer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## pearldrop (Feb 23, 2015)

Reija said:


> I've got the Beauty Protector on multiple occasions and I just stick in the drawer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I like beauty protector, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The size is great for carry-on luggage, I already finished one in Bermuda over Christmas. I will keep this one for another vacation.


Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> ^^That box is the most Birchbox-ish box EVER.
> 
> I think I am one of maybe 7 subscribers who has never received that Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle (on either of two subs). I've been curious to try it for like, a year now. It seems others have gotten it in abundance....I suppose I could get a trade list going...
> 
> ...


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hoarder over here, too.

I have never tried trading, don't know how that works. If I ever trade, I would probably put shampoo-conditioner, hair spray, and perfume samples (if anybody wants them) out for trade.

I like the Beauty Protector and Hello cream. But I really dislike that eye pencil, it's teeny tiny and really hard to apply (does not glide easily).

Denial and avoidance sounds like a good plan, I'll join you on that   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brooklyn (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm putting this here because I ordered the Home Sweet Homespun as my February Birchbox Plus.

When I opened the box, it felt that there was a powdery substance on some items. On further examination, I noticed that the tin for the cookie mix wasn't closed properly, a bag of flour had opened and some of it had spilled into the box. I am leery of using the mix now and wondered if I wrote to Birchbox if they would replace the tin. Everything else was sealed/seemed fine.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 24, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> I'm putting this here because I ordered the Home Sweet Homespun as my February Birchbox Plus.
> 
> When I opened the box, it felt that there was a powdery substance on some items. On further examination, I noticed that the tin for the cookie mix wasn't closed properly, a bag of flour had opened and some of it had spilled into the box. I am leery of using the mix now and wondered if I wrote to Birchbox if they would replace the tin. Everything else was sealed/seemed fine.


It's worth contacting them. They are usually good at replacing items that arrive broken or unusable.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Feb 24, 2015)

you would think i would have this down pat by now lol, but no thats fine, thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erinedavis44 (Feb 24, 2015)

I am wondering if anyone else encountered this problem. I reserved the RTR box last month when I received Early Access sample choice. I opened my box when it came and it was the Valentine's Day box that was pretty much a "welcome box" even though I have been subscribed to bb for awhile now. I emailed bb and they assured me that they would sent me the RTR box asap. Well, I received the box today and it was the same Valentine's box that I received the first time!! I am so frustrated because I have been waiting for the RTR box because I was so excited to try every single product. Instead, I received a box of things I wasn't interested in trying at all TWICE!! I just sent bb another email hoping that they still even have the RTR box in stock. Who knows though..I might receive the Valentine's one for a third time


----------



## mirandamanda (Feb 25, 2015)

Didn't they run out of the RTR box? I was going to get one with a second sub but it was out by the time I got the email.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Feb 25, 2015)

Did anyone who got the dry shampoo in the RTR box have their can magically stop working??

I really liked it from the three or so times I used a bit, but when I went to use it this morning it seemed like all the propellant was gone. I've used similar samples for weeks before they ran out - and it usually is the powder, not the propellant! I can shake the sample and hear product inside. Sad morning!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 25, 2015)

graquarius said:


> Sure!! Just enter this link in your browser and then replace the number at the end with the next box number, i.e. 1, 2, 3, and so on.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2015/february-2015-bb1
> 
> I think this month there were about 60+ variations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Does this work for the mens' box as well?  Thanks!


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 25, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> Did anyone who got the dry shampoo in the RTR box have their can magically stop working??
> 
> I really liked it from the three or so times I used a bit, but when I went to use it this morning it seemed like all the propellant was gone. I've used similar samples for weeks before they ran out - and it usually is the powder, not the propellant! I can shake the sample and hear product inside. Sad morning!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine stopped as well.  After doing some research online, I see this is a common problem with this particular dry shampoo.  Quite disappointed.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 25, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Mine stopped as well.  After doing some research online, I see this is a common problem with this particular dry shampoo.  Quite disappointed.


This is actually a problem with dry shampoos in general. It's like buying a goldfish. If it survives more than a month you are lucky. This is why I like getting mini cans from BB. When they die I'm only wasting a small amount of product.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 25, 2015)

My box finally came today. I'm really happy with it. Glad I left it up to chance. I'm looking forward to trying the Marcella Makeup Removed and the derma e. I already tried the The Balm lip gloss and really liked it. The shade was good also. I like soaps so the Proper Bar soap sample is great. Also got the BeeKind conditioner. Overall a good one for me because I'll be able to use everything in the box.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Feb 25, 2015)

Reija said:


> My box finally came today. I'm really happy with it. Glad I left it up to chance. I'm looking forward to trying the Marcella Makeup Removed and the derma e. I already tried the The Balm lip gloss and really liked it. The shade was good also. I like soaps so the Proper Bar soap sample is great. Also got the BeeKind conditioner. Overall a good one for me because I'll be able to use everything in the box.


I just re subbed last week (my Feb box is on its way) and according to my box page I'm getting this same box. Overall I'm pleased - I should be able to use everything even if nothing is super exciting. I am in the market for some new eye makeup remover so that sample will be really timely.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 25, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Does this work for the mens' box as well?  Thanks!


It doesn't, as far as I know. The men's Bb only samples about 30 products total every month, though, and while watching Bb Man openings on YouTube, I've never seen more than 7 box variations in 1 month. There are probably more, but after seeing the same products over and over, I get bored and exasperated with the lack of variety, so I just wait until the 25th if I want to see what's in the men's boxes.


----------



## detroitjewel (Feb 26, 2015)

@@cpl100 @@PeridotCricket the trick with seeing your box works. I don't have the link, but open your February box in a new tab- Change the end of the link (should be "...2015/2" change the 2 to a 3 and voila! Your March box should show up


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 26, 2015)

If I cancel my subscription I don't loose my points or Ace status, right?  I went to cancel and it said be sure not to miss out on them....


----------



## mirandamanda (Feb 26, 2015)

You keep your status and your points, I cancelled last week and I still have both.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 26, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> @@cpl100 @@PeridotCricket the trick with seeing your box works. I don't have the link, but open your February box in a new tab- Change the end of the link (should be "...2015/2" change the 2 to a 3 and voila! Your March box should show up


Good to know it does work. Boxes ship by the 25th, but this is handy for anyone who doesn't have their box page showing, if they subbed late or something.


----------

